# Boycott the Pope's Visit to USA



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.

The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.

This dog and pony show they are putting on for him is an utter disgrace considering that the Obama administration did not do any thing even close for our true friend and ally - the leader of Israel - Benjamin Netanyahu.  My advice to Americans?  Stay Home.  Boycott this Pope's Visit to America.  Pray for a torrential downpour every where he goes!  Amen?  Amen!

This is his official schedule!  As if this son of hell is royalty?  He represents himself, Satan and a NWO.  He does not represent the Lord Jesus Christ, he is not an ambassador for Jesus Christ and he does not preach the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  He's a wolf in sheep's clothing and those with eyes to see and ears to hear should warn their friends, co-workers, loved ones to avoid him like the plague.

General Schedule of Pope Francis U.S.Visit 2015

*Pope Francis Visits Washington D.C.*

*Tuesday, September 22, 2015*
*4pm: *Pope Francis arrives in D.C. at Joint Base Andrews at 4 p.m.


*Wednesday, September 23, 2015*
*9:15 a.m:* White House Welcoming Ceremony and personal meeting with President Barack Obama
*11:00 a.m*.  Papal Parade along the Ellipse and the National Mall
*11:30 a.m: *Midday Prayer with U.S. bishops at Saint Matthew’s Cathedral in D.C.
*4:15 p.m:* Junipero Serra Canonization Mass at the Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception


*Thursday, September 24, 2015*
*9:20 a.m: *Arrival at Capitol
*10 a.m.* Speech to the Senate and House of Representatives (Joint Session of Congress)
*11 a.m.* Brief appearance on West Front of Capitol
*11:15 a.m: * Visit to St. Patrick’s Catholic Church in D.C. and Catholic Charities of the Archdiocese of Washington
*4 p.m: *Departure for New York from Joint Base Andrews (D.C.)
*5 p.m. *Arrival at John F. Kennedy International Airport (New York)
*6:45 p.m*. Evening prayer at St. Patrick’s Cathedral (New York)
_____________________
This man is not a world leader and he does not represent Christianity.  This is obscene to say the very least.  I pray to God the weather is so bad he has to cancel.


----------



## Spinster (Sep 19, 2015)

Count me out for sure. Not catholic, won't ever even consider it. The new pope is a joke, and his popemobile is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

"Boycott the Pope's Visit to USA"

lol


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2015)

No


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You need help


*One of the titles the pope has is "God on earth". It does go against what MANY Christians think. Jesus was God on earth and NO man can be that.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No



As you have openly shown your contempt for Bible believing Christians, your endorsement of this Pope is a great help for those on the fence who can't decide.  Thanks for the help, Bro.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Nope. I encourage everyone to hear the wise words of The Holy See.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


No...you are ridiculous.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You need help
> ...



One of the false teachings of Catholicism is that the Pope is God on the earth and has the authority of God on the earth therein he should have more power, more authority to rule the earth than all presidents, Kings, Queens, all as in all authority.  He thinks he is God.  This law in Catholicism is called Temporal Powers and it has quite a history!   The Political ambitions of the Vatican expose it for what it is.  A false church.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> Nope. I encourage everyone to hear the wise words of The Holy See.


The Holy See?  Talk about the BLIND leading the blind.  If it were not for the fact that this "Holy See" is leading millions to hell, I could laugh but because of what is at stake?  It is impossible to laugh about it.  It is deadly serious.  People in Catholicism have been blinded by false teachings.  Very sad situation.  All Christians should be praying for the Catholic people that God will open their eyes to the truth.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

This pope has nothing to say that I want to hear.
Comes across more like the antichrist and I'm not even the religious type.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Wrong.  This dog and pony show for Pope Francis is what's ridiculous.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 19, 2015)

Oooo... They don't believe like I do, they are liars! Oooo... They don't believe like I do, the head of their church is evil and a false prophet! Oooo... They don't believe like I do so hell fire and damnation on them! Nanner nanner nanner... My GOD is better than your GOD...





Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Pope Francis is clearly a monster.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This pope has nothing to say that I want to hear.
> Comes across more like the antichrist and I'm not even the religious type.


I agree with you.  Jesus wasn't religious either.  You are in very good company!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> View attachment 50503
> 
> Pope Francis is clearly a monster.


Photo op.  He's big on those.  Did you see the one with the lamb around his neck posing as if he is Jesus Christ?






I noticed they had to hold the lamb on his shoulders while that son of hell hung onto its feet.  It looks like the poor creature was trying to escape.   It looks frightened.  Poor thing!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...






It's the end of the world!!!


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Such arrogance. This man must be stopped.


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> As you have openly shown your contempt for Bible believing Christians



How Insane a comment is that Jeri!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> ...



Not even close.  First the prophecy about Israel is going to be fulfilled.  2/3's of all the Jews will be killed in the future with only 1 part remaining (in Israel)  and I believe that prophecy is in direct relation to the anti-Christ.  We'll see how well you like the Roman System after that news comes to fruition, Stat.  You trust what you shouldn't because you do not trust Who you should with your entire life (God Almighty).   You'll learn.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> View attachment 50504
> 
> Such arrogance. This man must be stopped.



Interesting that the people who despise Bible believing Christians worship this man.  The Bible speaks about God giving those who didn't love the truth over to a strong delusion.  You are a fine example, mdk.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


Catholics are bible believing Christians, nitwit.


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

The United States is a multi religion multi cultural country , if you don't like it get the hell out you are not the arbiter and gate keeper. Wonder why Americans dislike fundy christians


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Wrong.

You're as ignorant as you are ridiculous.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

God loves the Pope

He is not too happy with Jeri


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah, thanks for the schedule of the Pope's visit.  Now I will be easier for me to figure out what's going on during the Pope's visit, and when to turn on the TV to watch him.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 50504
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 50504
> ...



I don't despise Bible believing Christians. You do more harm to your sect than I ever could.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



No they aren't.  Or you wouldn't be defending it.  Catholicism isn't Christianity which is why you defend it, Clayton.  As for the Catholics, they are not Christians but they do need prayers from those who are to be delivered of this deception.  I have no issue with Catholic people.  I pray God save every single one of them.  My issue is with false prophets, wolves in sheep's clothing who purposely deceive the people.  They need to be exposed. 

This is an excellent video by a former Roman Catholic man - watch this for the truth on Catholicism.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I believe you do and I also believe you are an enemy of Jesus Christ whether you'll ever admit the truth or not, mdk.  My Christian brethren are standing firm against false teachers/ false doctrine the same as I am.  Those who forsake truth for unity with have neither in the end and the judgment of God shall be upon them.  You had better wake up, mdk.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah, it is much, much harder for reasonable Christians to get any headway with the non-believers on this forum, when you present them with the worst example of Christianity possible.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> God loves the Pope
> 
> He is not too happy with Jeri



God is angry with the wicked every day.   Read the Bible, RW.

It is written: 

My defence is of God, which saveth the upright in heart.

God judgeth the righteous, and God is angry with the wicked every day.

If he turn not, he will whet his sword; he hath bent his bow, and made it ready.
Psalm 7:10-12

*If the Apostle Paul were here he'd expose this son of hell and warn the people too.  You need to read the Bible, RW.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

There is no salvation in Catholicism.  Millions have perished in this false religion and millions more will if they do not depart from it.  As the former Catholic man said, it's false doctrine.   I praise God for that the man in the video received Jesus Christ as his Lord and Savior and has his name written in the Lamb's book of Life.  I pray that happen for all the Catholic people alive today.  For those who are already dead, it is too late.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah, you are like a bull in a china shop.  You have no idea how much damage you are doing to Christianity every time you post.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

This former nun really has a wonderful way of explaining salvation and the fact that Jesus Christ is the ONLY mediator between God and man.  God bless her!


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> Jeremiah, you are like a bull in a china shop.  You have no idea how much damage you are doing to Christianity every time you post.




Let her keep going , she just reinforces what educated people think of her religion


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> There is no salvation in Catholicism.  Millions have perished in this false religion and millions more will if they do not depart from it.  As the former Catholic man said, it's false doctrine.   I praise God for that the man in the video received Jesus Christ as his Lord and Savior and has his name written in the Lamb's book of Life.  I pray that happen for all the Catholic people alive today.  For those who are already dead, it is too late.


Jeremiah, you do not get to decide who's going to hell and who isn't.  And hoping that Caholics will go to hell is a sin.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

Exposing the truth about Pope Francis:


Pope Francis has been acting as the spokesman for a new initiative in global peacemaking. However, Francis while acting as a spiritual leader is factually establishing his own political agenda.
For more information http://www.bereanbeacon.org
In Pope Francis, the world is encountering an individual with casuistic wisdom and diplomatic abilities. In this Video Richard Bennett and Bill Mencarow skillfully critique Francis’ power pretensions. They also cleverly deconstruct the Pope’s philosophical beliefs. Thus, as Pope Francis attempts to captivate world attention as the Man of Peace, he is revealed to be an impostor. We request that share this video with your family and friends and church members on YT and other social media.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

This Video reviews the moving testimonies of fifty priests who found their way, by the grace of God, out of the labyrinth of Roman Catholic theology and practice into the light of the gospel of Christ. This is not argumentative presentation. It is message of loving care. 
For more information and stories like this one, please, visit our site at http://www.bereanbeacon.org
The love and concern felt by the former priests for those they left behind, and their fervent desire that they too should experience they joy and peace of salvation in Christ are seen throughout. Kindly make this DVD known to family and friends and to the members of your church.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

Very important information revealed in this video.  This is a MUST SEE!


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I am quite awake to the hate you spew in the name of your faith. It is neither godly nor Christ like.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Here the Pope's schedule during his visit for all those interested:

Schedule: 2015 Apostolic Journey of Pope Francis to the United States of America


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I do not hate the Catholic people.  If you equate the truth of the Holy Bible with hate then you know nothing of Calvary Love, mdk.  You need to be born again.  I do not hold anything against you and forgive you for anything you've done against me because honestly I do not believe you know what you are doing.  You're lost.  You need Jesus.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes quite telling, cons hang on every word of Jerry Felwell, but they scorn the pope!!

They are not Christians and they prove it once again.


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeri dwells near that bob jones fundy christian kook "university" in upstate SC so her rants should surprise no one


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

For those who desire the truth about Catholicism and the false Doctrines taught - this is an excellent video - there are far more than 10 false doctrines in the Catholic Church but this former Roman Catholic is speaking about ten major false Doctrines in Catholicism.  Watch this:


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > God loves the Pope
> ...


God reads what you post.....he is not too happy with you


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

Good grief, you really are nuttier than squirrel poop. lol. I pity you, Jeremiah.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Yes quite telling, cons hang on every word of Jerry Felwell, but they scorn the pope!!
> 
> They are not Christians and they prove it once again.


I never trusted Jerry Falwell, it is believed he was also an agent of Rome and the Vatican just as Pat Robertson and Billy Graham are.   That is why the press gave them so much coverage.  They were giving validation to the Roman Catholic religion as Christian when it wasn't.   One day the LORD will reveal to you just how far reaching Satan's deception has been - even deceiving the true body of Christ because his workers / agents infitrated pretending to be Christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good grief, you really are nuttier than squirrel poop. lol. I pity you, Jeremiah.



Your personal attacks against me won't work, mdk.  You should know that God counts it a righteous thing to recompense with tribulation those who trouble his servants. (see 2 Thessalonians 1:6)  You should not be doing what you are doing.  You could find yourself in trouble with the LORD.  I'm His servant.


----------



## Toro (Sep 19, 2015)

God's representative on earth is visiting America.

God bless Pope Francis!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

He represents Satan.  Not God.  He is a false prophet, a wolf in sheep's clothing.  It is good to know that the LORD is revealing this to His own people and they are speaking out about it.   It's time.


----------



## Toro (Sep 19, 2015)

There is only one church.  It is the Roman Catholic Church!

All other churches are apostates created by Satan!

Renounce your Satanic church, and join God's only True Religion.


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> He represents Satan.  Not God.  He is a false prophet, a wolf in sheep's clothing.  It is good to know that the LORD is revealing this to His own people and they are speaking out about it.   It's time.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 19, 2015)

I believe in religious freedom. I will respect a Catholics rights as I expect mine to be respected


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief, you really are nuttier than squirrel poop. lol. I pity you, Jeremiah.
> ...


You are His troublesome servant who is bumbling along on strange and uncharted biways and hiways  far from Him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> He represents Satan.  Not God.  He is a false prophet, a wolf in sheep's clothing.  It is good to know that the LORD is revealing this to His own people and they are speaking out about it.   It's time.


The pope is the right hand of God

You are a blasphemer


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > He represents Satan.  Not God.  He is a false prophet, a wolf in sheep's clothing.  It is good to know that the LORD is revealing this to His own people and they are speaking out about it.   It's time.
> ...



No, I'm not.  Jesus Christ is at the right hand of God.  Not the Pope.  Jesus Christ died on the cross for our sins.  Not the Pope.  Jesus Christ is the only mediator between God and man.  We confess our sins to God.  Not to the Pope, not to a priest.  To Jesus Christ. He is our high priest.  Not the Pope.  If we confess our sins to Jesus Christ, he is faithful to forgive us and cleanse us of all unrighteousness.  Catholicism preaches another  Jesus. Not the Jesus Christ of the bible.

Those who are following Catholicism are actually worshiping Lucifer.    There is higher up leadership in Catholicism that know this but the laity - the people who are sitting in the pews do not understand this because they are told not to read the King James Bible.  If they read the King James Version Bible they will learn the truth.  It is important for all Christians to pray for the Roman Catholic people.  They need prayer for deliverance and salvation.

SBN Network on cable tv - Frances and Friends is doing a discussion on the cult of Catholicism tonight.  I am praying that many will watch it and learn the truth. My husband said to me, they are telling the people the same thing you told the people on USMB today!  I told him God is faithful to confirm the truth!   God is good!   Make sure and tune into SBN - SonLife Broadcasting Network - and hear their discussions on why Catholicism actually teaches the worship of Lucifer.  It's a very good discussion.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.





How about NO? Instead, everyone will ignore _your_ nonsense. Get a grip.


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Jeri you said you were Baptisted as a child in the catholic church and if it's satanic , your name resides on  Satan roll's at the Vatican  and Satan will reclaim you when you die 

Your name is still in the BIG book there!!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a grip, Unkotare.  I'm not deceived by this Pope and am warning others not to be deceived by him.   Ignoring him is wise advise.  You can disregard it as nonsense if you wish.  But it is the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 19, 2015)

Toro said:


> There is only one church.  It is the Roman Catholic Church!
> 
> All other churches are apostates created by Satan!
> 
> Renounce your Satanic church, and join God's only True Religion.


The Roman Catholic Church is the church of Satan.  Unbeknownst to the people who attend the worship is to Lucifer.  Not Jesus Christ of the Bible.  It is a satanic cult.  There is no salvation in the Roman Catholic religion.   Those who remain in it will perish eternally in hell.  There is no salvation in Catholicism.  Listen to the former Catholic nuns, former priests, former members of Roman Catholicism who are serving Jesus Christ today. I've posted more than one video about it here.   Educate yourselves.  Your eternal life depends upon it.   God loves you and he doesn't want you to be deceived.


----------



## guno (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I have a grip, Unkotare.  I'm not deceived by this Pope and am warning others not to be deceived by him.   Ignoring him is wise advise.  You can disregard it as nonsense if you wish.  But it is the truth.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 20, 2015)

Not sure why you object to the Pope.I'd love to meet him. I'd offer him a Book of Mormon and invite him to read it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I have a grip.......




OK, now push down and turn. You've got to get the pills out of the bottle before you can take your meds, you fucking headcase.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

again you are the biggest false witness i have seen....you believe and follow a man who said jesus would appear on stage with him....jesus was a no show....you follow and advocate for false prophets daily and i have called  your lying ass on this many times...and yet you just keep coping and pasting.....

dont be trashing anyone else's religion when you follow false prophets


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> again you are the biggest false witness i have seen....you believe and follow a man who said jesus would appear on stage with him....jesus was a no show....



No way!

lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

Recent Pentecostal Scandals


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

one of her favorites.....remember her thread on how he would save america

Reinhard Bonnke: "Jesus will jump out of the TV and touch you"


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

he claims to have raised the dead but when people where killed at one of his events ...he didnt raise them

  A Rheinhard Bonnke video being sold for a minimum donation of $35 is being promoted in which the account of a Nigerian hyper Pentecostal pastor, Daniel Ekechukwu ("Eku"), being raised from the dead at a Bonnke meeting in Nigeria is portrayed complete with a medical testimony and mortuary testimony. The episode is being trumpeted by Benny Hinn, Kenneth Copeland, and as usual, Elim's George Canty.

Pastor Raised from the Dead - Richard Bonnke


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

now i will say this..she claims not to follow hinn and he is the one who said jesus would appear on stage....

but hinn is a pentecostal too


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2015)

_Reinhard Bonnke Video Documents Modern-Day Lazarus_

_Nigerian *certified dead*, but revived days later at evangelist's meeting_

_The dramatic documentary of a modern-day Lazarus has been released by international evangelist Reinhard Bonnke. The German preacher who has led crusades in Africa for 30 years says that the remarkable resurrection of Daniel Ekechukwu is so well-documented that no one can be unaffected by the report._

_Bonnke's Christ for All Nations (CfAN) ministry has released a *45-minute video of Ekechukwu's testimony*, and also reported at its Web site how *the Nigerian pastor had been certified dead and injected with embalming fluids before reviving three days later at a Bonnke meeting.*_

_Ekechukwu's wife was so sure that God would bring her husband back to life *after he was fatally injured in an auto accident that she persuaded the local mortuary to allow her to take his body to the church where Bonnke was preaching.*_

*There pastors lifted Ekechukwu from the coffin in which he had been laid, and were amazed when the man started to breathe again as they prayed for him. The CfAN video includes footage of Ekechukwu beginning to stir, and later returning to the mortuary where his body had been laid out.*

_The "Raised from the Dead" report, subtitled "A 21st Century Resurrection Story,"* features interviews with one of the doctors who certified Ekechukwu dead, and the mortician. *"It's shocking," one of them tells the video team. "Seeing a dead man, someone that was once dead and is now alive...it is very shocking. To God all glory should go."_

_Nneka Ekechukwu says that when her husband was pronounced dead after last November's accident, she remembered promises God had given her that she would not suffer any more misfortune. "I said: 'This can't happen. I must do something, to prove God again.'"_

_*On the third day after the accident, Ekechukwu's body was taken in its coffin to a church in Ontisha, *where Bonnke was preaching at a service. The body was taken out of its coffin and put on a table in the church's conference center, where several pastors began to pray.

Reinhard Bonnke Video Documents Modern-Day Lazarus

Nigerian *certified dead*, but revived days later at evangelist's meeting

The dramatic documentary of a modern-day Lazarus has been released by international evangelist Reinhard Bonnke. The German preacher who has led crusades in Africa for 30 years says that the remarkable resurrection of Daniel Ekechukwu is so well-documented that no one can be unaffected by the report.

Bonnke's Christ for All Nations (CfAN) ministry has released a *45-minute video of Ekechukwu's testimony*, and also reported at its Web site how *the Nigerian pastor had been certified dead and injected with embalming fluids before reviving three days later at a Bonnke meeting.*

Ekechukwu's wife was so sure that God would bring her husband back to life *after he was fatally injured in an auto accident that she persuaded the local mortuary to allow her to take his body to the church where Bonnke was preaching.*

*There pastors lifted Ekechukwu from the coffin in which he had been laid, and were amazed when the man started to breathe again as they prayed for him. The CfAN video includes footage of Ekechukwu beginning to stir, and later returning to the mortuary where his body had been laid out.*

The "Raised from the Dead" report, subtitled "A 21st Century Resurrection Story,"* features interviews with one of the doctors who certified Ekechukwu dead, and the mortician. *"It's shocking," one of them tells the video team. "Seeing a dead man, someone that was once dead and is now alive...it is very shocking. To God all glory should go."

Nneka Ekechukwu says that when her husband was pronounced dead after last November's accident, she remembered promises God had given her that she would not suffer any more misfortune. "I said: 'This can't happen. I must do something, to prove God again.'"

*On the third day after the accident, Ekechukwu's body was taken in its coffin to a church in Ontisha, *where Bonnke was preaching at a service. The body was taken out of its coffin and put on a table in the church's conference center, where several pastors began to pray.
_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...






We are all gonna die!!!

Oh, noes!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

run, Jere, run


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...


I am hoping we can make an open Petition to ask a "Holy Father" to Inquire into the moral rectitude of our elected representatives, bearing True Witness instead of False Witness to our own laws in Order to be able to grateful to an almighty god.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeri

Which of Pope Francis' policies do you disagree with?


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> now i will say this..she claims not to follow hinn and he is the one who said jesus would appear on stage....
> 
> but hinn is a pentecostal too


Jeri claims to have  worked for Hinn at his shows and she defends him


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> This dog and pony show


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

guno said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now i will say this..she claims not to follow hinn and he is the one who said jesus would appear on stage....
> ...



I never told you or anyone else I worked for Benny Hinn at his Crusades, Guno.  I never attended any of Benny's Crusades or traveled with his ministry.  I was a member of his church in 1989 - 90 and taught Sunday School there.   I was part of his prayer meetings on Saturday morning and no one was paid to pray at those prayer meetings.   Perhaps you have me confused with someone else?   Any thing is possible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

Jere, thank you so much for your honesty above.

That explains so very much.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> _Reinhard Bonnke Video Documents Modern-Day Lazarus_
> 
> _Nigerian *certified dead*, but revived days later at evangelist's meeting_
> 
> ...



Yes, that story is true.  The man was a Pastor, his car hit a tree and he died.  The entire village knew of his death, some gave testimony of his having been dead for three days. Including the morgue where his body had been.   There is nothing to question.

God raised him from the dead after his wife took his corpse to where Bonke' was preaching.  He was not carried into the meeting.  He was prayed for in a separate place by born again Christians who believed the Bible which teaches us that the dead can be raised up to life, the sick healed, the demon possessed and those involved in witchcraft can be forgiven and delivered of the demons that possess them and are trying to take them to hell.   If you had faith in God and would call upon him yourself, you'd be amazed at what he could do for you too.

You should listen to his testimony, Strollingbones.  He went to hell, you know.   He was in sin when he died and he went to hell.  Had his wife not believed in the power of prayer he would have stayed there.  Thank God for praying Christian wives.  As for his having gone to hell? It is proof that Hebrews 10:26 was a warning to believers.

Here is his testimony.  He had the same problem you did, Strollingbones.  Anger and unforgiveness towards others - in his case it was his wife.  That is what sent him to hell.  The sin of Anger and unforgiveness towards others.   It's going to send you to hell too if you do not repent and call upon the Lord Jesus Christ for forgiveness.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

False testimony will rebound against you, Jere.


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

I think I have figured it out.

As someone who rejects the jesus as a man god, based on Hebrew scripture 

However

I see two currents 

one group has the religion that worships the bible and it should be called worshiping the man jesus  (the fundys fall into this group)

On the other hand we have a current in christianity that try to follow the actual lessons and teaching  of the man jesus , completely different from the first group


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeri
> 
> Which of Pope Francis' policies do you disagree with?



Policies?  He is not a political leader nor is he a "world leader" no matter how many times others call him one, RW.  He is a false prophet and a wolf in sheep's clothing.  He is not the representative of God nor is he representing the true Church.  The true Church is the Body of Christ irregardless of denomination. Wherever they may be!  

 If a church (any denomination or non denomination)  preaches the Gospel of Jesus Christ and teach from the King James Bible?   That is a part of God's church.  If they are teaching doctrines not taught in the bible (as Catholicism does) then that is not part of the church.


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > _Reinhard Bonnke Video Documents Modern-Day Lazarus_
> ...




So hospitals and morgues should have dead people rising everyday! Just get a bunch of fundies to pray over the corpse of another dead fundy!! And Tah da!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> now i will say this..she claims not to follow hinn and he is the one who said jesus would appear on stage....
> 
> but hinn is a pentecostal too



I attended his church in 1989-90 and from what I hear he moved his church to Texas.  I have never visited the church in Texas and could not say what he has preached.  Unless you've been there or have a video - neither could you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeri
> ...



What has he said or done that you object to?

Please explain


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now i will say this..she claims not to follow hinn and he is the one who said jesus would appear on stage....
> ...


Hush.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

So as you can see from the video, the Mortician points out the documentation in the Mortuary book records.  The wife, others give testimony of Daniel having been dead for 3 days, how can anyone question this miracle?  Yet those who hate God and deny His power will continue to deny a miracle even when it is documented and right in front of them with the person who was dead giving the testimony!!!!

Do any of you really believe a Pastor would want to give a testimony such as this if it had not happened?  No.  The fear of the LORD compels this man to speak the truth.  The many, many eyewitnesses to his having been risen from the dead is testimony enough.  But with the testimony of both he and his wife?  It's a powerful testimony.  

Jesus warned, if any man was angry in his own house he was in danger of the fires of hell.  That includes Christians.  Even Pastors.  Yes.   On the matter of forgiveness?   If you do not forgive others who have sinned against you?  You will not be forgiven of your own sins.  What shall you do then if you are miserable and bitter and unable to forgive people who have offended you?   If you have not Christ  - ask Jesus - Lord, I do not want to go to hell.  I repent of my rebellion (rebellion is as the sin of witchcraft) and ask you to forgive these people through me. I am not able to do it alone I need you to forgive them through me.  I do not want to go to hell, LORD.  Please forgive these people through me.  By an act of my will I choose to forgive them and I ask you to bless them, Jesus.  Then receive the LORD into your heart as you repent of your sins and pray as it is written in Romans 10:9,10.  Do not wait to come to the LORD.  Come to Him when He is dealing with your heart.

How can you know that the LORD is dealing with you?  The Scriptures will make you angry.  You will be offended by the Gospel of Jesus Christ, you will feel its power convicting you that you are not right with God.  This is a sign that God is dealing with your heart and letting you know that you are perishing.  That if you do not come to Jesus you will be in hell suffering for all eternity.   Today is the day of Salvation.  Come to Jesus Christ today.  Do not perish in hell because of your unforgiveness and hatred of others.  Do not let sin destroy you.  Call on Jesus and he will help you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He is a false teacher who is leading millions of souls to hell by telling them lies such as atheists can go to heaven by their good works (impossible), that there is salvation in the mother of Christ (there isn't) that there is no such thing as a literal hell (there is).  What the Pope teaches is contrary to the Written Word of God. He is an enemy of Jesus Christ and people should not listen to him.  They should have nothing to do with him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

That an anti-Christian like Jere would condemn a good man like the Pope?

Reason stares.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


What about what he teaches is contrary to the beliefs of Christ?

His renouncing wealth?  Simple lifestyle? Advocacy of the poor?

Does that make him a false teacher?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Jesus raised Lazarus from the dead.  He did not go to a morgue or a hospital and raise multitudes from the dead.  This miracle was a sign and a warning to the world that hell is real and that those who have unforgiveness in their hearts, hatred for others will be in hell.  Hell is a literal place.  You should watch the entire video.  You need to understand what the LORD is speaking to the people now.  Time is running out.  If you leave this earth without Jesus Christ, you're being Jewish will not keep you out of hell.   There is no salvation outside of Jesus Christ.  As Jesus told the Jewish religious leader, Nicodemus, You must be born again.  See John Chapter 3.


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



But you claimed your conman fundy raised someone from the dead at his gospel traveling freak show


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

Jere continues her path of a false teacher.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Trillions in the Vatican banks and treasures beyond measure and you say he has renounced wealth?   Are you serious?  He has access to more money that the Rothschilds, the Gates, and the Solvay family combined most likely!  TRILLIONS.   With a "T".   The Roman Catholic Empire has amassed a fortune beyond your imagination!  

He ordered 60 pounds of "specially blended coffee" to be flown here for his stay of one week and you call that simple? 

  Advocacy for the poor?  Let the Roman Catholic Church give back the treasures they stole from the Temple in Jerusalem in 70 A.D. the vast treasure of gold they stole via train During WWII and still hold today, the billions in treasures and gold and land they stole from the Jews during WWII through their Catholic son, Hitler, the trillions in wealth - let them give it all away, get out of the politics business, shut the doors, and go home and mind their own business, buy a King James Bible and follow Jesus. 

The hypocrisy is too much.  Wake up, RW.  This Pope is a power hungry, wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Reinhardt Bonke' did not raise anyone from the dead.  Jesus raised that man from the dead through the prayers of the people.  It isn't the first time, that was the norm during the early church - read the book of Act and Hebrews, Guno.


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The pope had the option of living in the Vatican palace, instead he chose a simple apartment. If given the chance, he would give the churches money to the poor

I get it you hate Catholics.....But what about the pope as a person do you hate?

What has the pope said or done that you disagree with?
Save me from another I hate Catholics diatribe. What do you hate about the pope?


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jeri says she was a spawn of catholics and grew up catholic and now she is literally  just following her man gods orders, she has no problem with her parents now burning in her fundy hell


Like 14:26
“If any man come to Me and hate not his father and mother, and wife and children, ... “If you come to me but will not leave your family, you cannot be my follower.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

I do not hate Catholics at all, RW.  I pray that the LORD will open their eyes and deliver them from the false teachings of Catholicism. It is very sad to see what is happening to them. 

Here is the story on the Pope who had the Vatican order 60 pounds of specially blended coffee for his trip to the USA.  He sounds more like one who desires to be treated as a King not a pauper.

Special coffee blend for Pope Francis - Business Insider

When Nespresso machines were being installed in the Vatican, word got out about Allen's company, and he was later contacted by a client connected to one of the pope's handlers.

Now Allen will be creating a signature mix just for Pope Francis, though he couldn't reveal what kind of beans it would include. 

While Allen said won't be meeting the pope in person, he mentioned that he is thrilled about the opportunity.

The Pope must really love coffee. According to Eater, his favorite food and drinks include ice cream, dulce de leche cake, risotto, and of course, wine. 

____________
The diet of a poor man?  I think not.  Wake up, R.W.  You've been duped.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I do not hate Catholics at all, RW.  I pray that the LORD will open their eyes and deliver them from the false teachings of Catholicism. It is very sad to see what is happening to them.
> 
> Here is the story on the Pope who had the Vatican order 60 pounds of specially blended coffee for his trip to the USA.  He sounds more like one who desires to be treated as a King not a pauper.
> 
> ...


Coffee?

You hate him over a stupid story about Coffee!
Are you that shallow?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

60 pounds of specially blended coffee for a one week visit in the USA?   You don't think that is a bit excessive?  I'd call it MAJOR EXCESS.  AND a waste of money!   How many cases of wine did he order to be sent here for his one week stay?  Specially made cakes?  Etc?   He's living like a King. Stop with the poor man story.    You sound utterly ridiculous.  The man is a deceiver. Open your eyes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

This video is about a former Roman Catholic who exposes the truth about Catholicism and the false doctrines it teaches.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2015)

I had been contemplating another trip to Rome this winter but since this Pope has sold off all the Vatican treasures and donated the money to the poor then there's little left to see.

Unless, of course, he's The Popocrit......


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 60 pounds of specially blended coffee for a one week visit in the USA?   You don't think that is a bit excessive?  I'd call it MAJOR EXCESS.  AND a waste of money!   How many cases of wine did he order to be sent here for his one week stay?  Specially made cakes?  Etc?   He's living like a King. Stop with the poor man story.    You sound utterly ridiculous.  The man is a deceiver. Open your eyes.




So if you believe that stuff you have no problem with your parents screaming in the flames of hell since they died catholics? Do they come to you in visions screaming in torment, why have you forsaken us!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

If you go to the time line 14:38 of this video you see Daniel's vision of hell and his account of seeing a Pastor in hell who had stolen money from his congregation - these ones were in their bodies even as they were on earth but they were in great suffering and torment - shortly after the 14:38 mark you'll see his testimony of seeing people who were eating their own flesh and then vomiting it back up - those he was told were witches who on earth had eaten human flesh for demon powers but now in hell they were forced to eat their own flesh and vomit it up again and again.  According to Daniels vision of hell you can see hell is quite a horrific place.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> I had been contemplating another trip to Rome this winter but since this Pope has sold off all the Vatical treasures and donated the money to the poor then there's little left to see.
> 
> Unless, of course, he's The Popocrit......



The land, the Vatican bank accounts, the vast treasures -  purchased with stolen money, the wealth of 6 1/2 million Jews slaughtered in the holocaust,  and money that Catholics were tricked out of by believing they could buy their dead relatives out of Purgatory (does not exist) money they thought they were giving to the poor and ended up in the Vatican vault, money paid for tuitions for private Catholic college, Universities, all sitting in Vatican banks, money made off their hospitals, their secular pornography book business which was almost as big as Amazon, their dealings with the Mafia, filthy lucre that will rise up and testify against them in that day - all those who were involved - shall answer to God for this abomination called Catholicism.   Pray for the people who became victims of this false religion that God will deliver them and that they will come to know Jesus Christ and His free gift of salvation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 60 pounds of specially blended coffee for a one week visit in the USA?   You don't think that is a bit excessive?  I'd call it MAJOR EXCESS.  AND a waste of money!   How many cases of wine did he order to be sent here for his one week stay?  Specially made cakes?  Etc?   He's living like a King. Stop with the poor man story.    You sound utterly ridiculous.  The man is a deceiver. Open your eyes.


You are a stooge.


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If you go to the time line 14:38 of this video you see Daniel's vision of hell and his account of seeing a Pastor in hell who had stolen money from his congregation - these ones were in their bodies even as they were on earth but they were in great suffering and torment - shortly after the 14:38 mark you'll see his testimony of seeing people who were eating their own flesh and then vomiting it back up - those he was told were witches who on earth had eaten human flesh for demon powers but now in hell they were forced to eat their own flesh and vomit it up again and again.  According to Daniels vision of hell you can see hell is quite a horrific place.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> I had been contemplating another trip to Rome this winter but since this Pope has sold off all the Vatical treasures and donated the money to the poor then there's little left to see.
> 
> Unless, of course, he's The Popocrit......








the Vatican Palace

When I first saw the statement in Peter DeRosa's best seller, "Vicars of Christ" that the Vatican Palace had 11,000 rooms, I was sure that I had found a typographical error.  Surely he meant to say 11 hundred, which would be enormous enough for a collection of buildings of different periods that cover some 13 1/2 acres (5.5 hectares).  Since I had the author's email address, I thought he would welcome this find, if it hadn't already been brought to his attention.
        This is how the author responded (within a few hours):

from: Peter De Rosa
To: Ray Dubuque
Sent: Friday, August 20, 2004
Subject: 11,000 Rooms?
Dear Ray,
        Some years back, with questions coming at me from all over the world about_*Vicars of Christ*_, and having no secretary, I promised myself I would not answer any more questions about that book. If I did I would not be able to write any more. (_And he has published several other books since_). This is, therefore, by way of an exception to a golden rule!
        I seem to remember I first came across a reference to the 11,000 rooms in Zola's novel _*Rome*_ (1896). It is as much a guide book as a novel, in fact, a marvellously researched guidebook, better than most. I wondered if this was a slip of the pen.
        In _*O Vatican*_ (1984), Paul Hofmann, for 35 years the NYT foreign correspondent, writes, "Nobody seems to know exactly how many rooms the Vatican has, although 12,000 windows have been counted. There are certainly considerably more than 1,000 halls, chambers, chapels, etc."
        In _*Pilgrim Walks in Rome*_ (4th edition 1924), Paul Chandlery SJ writes: "The Vatican is a world in itself. Even those who have visited it can form a very insufficient idea of its immensity. It is not one palace, it is a collection of palaces (museums, art galleries etc) and about 11,000 rooms."
        In _*Ave Roma Immortalis*_ (1928) , F. Marion Crawford writes: "An American lady, on hearing that the Vatican is said to contain 11,000 rooms, threw up her hands and laughingly exclaimed, 'Think of the housemaids!'   (In fact, no feminine influence there whatever).
        Them, as they say, is me last words on the topic.
        Peter

        [ Now that's my idea of a scholar! Ray Dubuque ]According to The Pocket Guide to World History:
"Vatican. 1146 AD palace begun. 11,000 rooms; the world’s largest residence."
www.benlo.com/history/ph816.html
& the book, The Incredible Book of Vatican Facts and Papal Curiosities
by Nino Lo Bello


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 60 pounds of specially blended coffee for a one week visit in the USA?   You don't think that is a bit excessive?  I'd call it MAJOR EXCESS.  AND a waste of money!   How many cases of wine did he order to be sent here for his one week stay?  Specially made cakes?  Etc?   He's living like a King. Stop with the poor man story.    You sound utterly ridiculous.  The man is a deceiver. Open your eyes.


First of all....my bullshit detector is going off. 
No way one man can drink through 60 lbs of coffee.

Secondly, that is about $600. 
Not much to whine about


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2015)

A strange sort of troll thread.



Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

The Vatican Palace is the world's largest residence.  Think about that for a few minutes and let it sink in.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > 60 pounds of specially blended coffee for a one week visit in the USA?   You don't think that is a bit excessive?  I'd call it MAJOR EXCESS.  AND a waste of money!   How many cases of wine did he order to be sent here for his one week stay?  Specially made cakes?  Etc?   He's living like a King. Stop with the poor man story.    You sound utterly ridiculous.  The man is a deceiver. Open your eyes.
> ...



Read the article.  I posted the link.   The Vatican ordered *60 POUNDS OF SPECIAL BLENDED COFFEE FOR HIS TRIP.    Excess?  You betcha!  You're right.  No way he could drink 60 pounds worth of coffee.  How wasteful.  Right?     *


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Vatican Palace is the world's largest residence.  Think about that for a few minutes and let it sink in.




Place the medication under your tongue and let it sink in.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

The museums of the Vatican are filled with artwork by Giotto, Caravaggio, Michaelangelo, Leonardo, and Raphael among others. The libraries of the Vatican hold ancient manuscripts of the Bible and other literature – in some cases the only copy of a certain work. The buildings of the Vatican, especially St. Peter’s Basilica are ornamented with gold, silver, precious stones, and fine marble.What would be the value of these treasures? According to its official books, all of the artwork and the ornate, grand buildings (including the Sistine Chapel) are valued at 1 euro (which has gone up in a value slightly since it began as 1 U.S. dollar).  That's the Vatican's way of saying "priceless", "mind-boggling" and "not for sale".












        How could anyone doubt that the "Supreme Pontiffs" who were carried around in this sumptuous carriage, were the authentic representatives of Jesus of Nazareth, who (according to Matthew and Luke) said: "Foxes have holes, and birds of the air have nests; but the Son of Man has nowhere to lay his head."
        John the Baptist explained that in order to be saved, "Whoever has two coats must share with anyone who has none; and whoever has food must do likewise" (Luke 3:11)

the Vatican Palace


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

Pope's toilet is worth 50 million dollars?  Who knew?

Every once in a while a Pope emerges whose conscience is bothered by the extravagance of his church's wealth. One such pope was John Paul the First, who once revealed in a public audience in 1978:



“. . . this morning, I flushed my toilet with a solid gold lever edged with diamonds and at this very moment, bishops and cardinals are using a bathroom on the second floor of the papal palace which trappings, I am told, would draw more than fifty million dollars at auction . . . Believe me, one day, we who live in opulence, while so many are dying because they have nothing, will have to answer to Jesus as to why we have not carried out His instruction, ‘Love thy neighbor as thyself.’ We, the clergy of the Church together with our congregations, who substitute gold and pomp and ceremony in place of Christ’s instruction, who judge our masquerade of singing His praises to be more precious than human life, will have the most to explain.”
        "Avoiding the pomp and pageantry that traditionally surrounded the installation of a pontiff, he took his office in a small private setting witnessed by the minimum number of Church prelates required and by his family and close friends, including the housekeeper who had served him so faithfully at Vittorio Veneto. Outside, a huge crowd, which had filled St. Peter's Square, kept its eyes watchfully on the balcony anxiously awaiting his first blessing as pontiff. But no one appeared; Luciani had chosen not to display himself from the royal balcony as all the others had done before him. Rather, he had chosen to walk among them.
        In taking his place as the leader of the Roman Catholic Church with far less ceremony than that which had accompanied his installation as a common bishop twenty years earlier, he had begun to demolish the majestic image of the papacy. He refused to be crowned with the gold and jewel encrusted St. Stephen's Crown, which had been the focal point of previous coronations. In fact, there was no coronation at all. . .  His peers, the cardinals, the crown princes of the Church, felt much of their own regency endangered. Whereas the rank-and-file and the hierarchy of the Church saw in the St. Stephen Crown a symbol of royalty, Luciani saw something much different. He saw in it the right to a good and healthy life for a thousand children who would otherwise starve to death, and that's exactly what he intended to do with it.
        In his first executive action, he ordered a complete review of the Church's finances, including a tally of all of its worldwide liquid assets. In fact John Paul, who had a background in finance, participated in the internal audit of the Vatican Bank himself. . .  About this same time, Luciani invited a number of art dealers to Rome for the purpose of obtaining appraisals of some of the art treasures of the Vatican Museum and the Sistine Chapel. It is also known that during his short reign he permitted a large real estate firm from Milan to survey the sprawling papal estate at the Castel Gandolfo on the outskirts of Rome. The Castel Gandolfo housed not only the papal summer residence but included four other majestic palaces and gardens that were enjoyed by European cardinals and bishops when vacationing there. Actually it was a luxury resort city in itself.  "the Vatican Palace


______________
It is a shame that he didn't realize what God was showing him.  The Roman Catholic religion is a false religion.  He should have left and never looked back.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That is not what it said
It was a story about a company that prepared a special blend for the popes visit. Not who ordered it

The pope is a guest in our country, I expect he would be wined and dined

I'm still waiting Jeri...

What has the pope said or done that you consider non Christian?
Save the coffee bullshit


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We're finished. I've made my point very well and you know it.  Choose to ignore the facts if you will but I have presented them already, RW.


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Pope's toilet is worth 50 million dollars?  Who knew?
> 
> Every once in a while a Pope emerges whose conscience is bothered by the extravagance of his church's wealth. One such pope was John Paul the First, who once revealed in a public audience in 1978:
> 
> ...


So they ones that gave birth to you (according to your beliefs) are being sodomized by demons in hell?

What a very sick person


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The museums of the Vatican are filled with artwork by Giotto, Caravaggio, Michaelangelo, Leonardo, and Raphael among others. The libraries of the Vatican hold ancient manuscripts of the Bible and other literature – in some cases the only copy of a certain work. The buildings of the Vatican, especially St. Peter’s Basilica are ornamented with gold, silver, precious stones, and fine marble.What would be the value of these treasures? According to its official books, all of the artwork and the ornate, grand buildings (including the Sistine Chapel) are valued at 1 euro (which has gone up in a value slightly since it began as 1 U.S. dollar).  That's the Vatican's way of saying "priceless", "mind-boggling" and "not for sale".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new pope has tried to shame the church away from those trappings of wealth

You should love him Jeri


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You have made it very clear what a shameful, bitter person you are

No true Christian would have anything to do with you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

_*Sixtus IV*_  built the (Sistine) chapel named after himself and in which all popes are now elected.  It has seen pomp and ignominy. . .

_*Sixtus*_ was the first pope to license the brothels of Rome; they brought him in thirty thousand ducats a year.  He also gained considerably from a tax imposed on priests who kept a mistress.

  Another source of income was granting privileges to rich men `to enable them to solace certain matrons in the absence of their husbands'.

        It was in the area of indulgences that _*Sixtus*_ showed a touch of genius.  He was the first pontiff to decide that they could be applied to the dead.  Even he was overwhelmed by their popularity. 

 Here was an infinite source of revenue that even his greediest predecessors had not dreamed of.  It was breathtaking in its implications: the pope, creature of flesh and blood, had power over the regions of the dead.  

Souls in torment for their misdemeanours could be released by his word, provided their pious relatives dipped into.their pockets.  And which of them wouldn't if they had a spark of Christian decency?  Widows and widowers, bereaved parents spent their all   trying to get their loved ones out of Purgatory, painted in ever more lurid colours.

        Praying for the dead was one thing, paying for them another. 

 Simple folk were led to believe that the pope, or those who came to their village and sold the pope's pardon, guaranteed their dead would go to heaven on the wings of indulgences.  The potential for abuse was considerable.  The sale of relics from the tenth century had been bad enough. . . 

 Martyr's bones, like oil, were not a renewable commodity, but indulgences were limitless and could be priced to suit every pocket.  Nothing was required of the donor or recipient, not love or compassion or prayer or repentance - only money.  No practice was ever more irreligious than this.  The pope grew rich in the measure that the poor were duped.

        Purgatory had no justification, whether in Scripture or in logic.  Its real basis was papal avarice.  An Englishman, Simon Fish, in A Supplicacyion for the Beggars, written in the year 1529, was to point that out irrefutably:

_*'There is not one word spoken of it in all holy Scripture, and also if the Pope with his pardons may for money deliver one soul hence, he may deliver him as well without money: if he may deliver one, he may deliver a thousand: if he may deliver a thousand, he may deliver them all; and so destroy purgatory: and then he is a cruel tyrant, without all charity, if he keep them there in prison and in pain, till men will give him money.'*_ 

        In 1478, _*Sixtus*_ published a Bull that did even more harm to the church.  He sanctioned the Inquisition in Castile.  It spread, literally, like fire.  In 1482 two thousand heretics were burned in Andalusia alone.

        Of _*Sixtus*_ it was said that he `embodied the utmost possible concentration of human wickedness'.  In Bishop Creighton's words, `he lowered the moral tone of (all of) Europe'. " (pp. 100-102)


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Vatican ordered *60 POUNDS OF SPECIAL BLENDED COFFEE FOR HIS TRIP.    Excess?  You betcha!  You're right.  No way he could drink 60 pounds worth of coffee.  How wasteful.  Right?     *




You think he travels alone, genius?


----------



## mdk (Sep 20, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Vatican ordered *60 POUNDS OF SPECIAL BLENDED COFFEE FOR HIS TRIP.    Excess?  You betcha!  You're right.  No way he could drink 60 pounds worth of coffee.  How wasteful.  Right?     *
> ...



It isn't for The Pope or his traveling companions. It is clearly an offering for Satan. Didn't you read the schedule I posted earlier? Sheesh! 

lol


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Vatican ordered *60 POUNDS OF SPECIAL BLENDED COFFEE FOR HIS TRIP.    Excess?  You betcha!  You're right.  No way he could drink 60 pounds worth of coffee.  How wasteful.  Right?     *
> ...


 
No cigar for you.  I think it's obvious that the Vatican didn't need to buy 60 pounds of special blend coffee for a trip that is supposedly all of one week ( let's hope it is cut short!) and your attempts to help him save face are a fail.  I think RW was looking for reinforcements, not a ball and chain, Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I think it's obvious.....




You've proven here very clearly that you are incapable of "thinking" rationally, so any product of your diseased melon is not worth taking seriously.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ye shall know the truth and the truth shall set you free.  That is the promise.  Does the truth about this false prophet upset you this badly?   It's hard to tell because your usual diatribe of 4 letter words mocking Scripture and Christians who quote from it is missing from this post of yours.   As for what any true Christian would do?  You'll have to read the Bible to find out.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's obvious.....
> ...



No, what I've proven is that I am not lowering my standards to meet yours, Unkotare.  You can insult me all your wish, the truth is still the truth and I will stand by the truth no matter how "unpopular" it is for the rest of you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

This Jewish Rabbi reveals some disturbing news from the Vatican website.  This is what he found.  It does appear the Jewish Rabbis in Israel do not trust this Pope either.  Interesting report:


Published on Jul 25, 2015
Stunning evidence has been uncovered in a Papal Decree that Pope Francis signed in September 2013 giving him supreme power over everyone.
http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/...
http://w2.vatican.va/content/francesc...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

Rabbi Steven Ben De Noon mentions this news also - anyone heard about this yet? 

Pope Francis makes a law..destroys every Corporation in the world | Alternative

Here: http://w2.vatican.va/content/francesco/en/motu_proprio/documents/papa-francesco-motu-proprio_20130711_organi-giudiziari.html


http://www.gold-shield-alliance.com/papal_decree

*The Vatican created a world trust using the birth certificate to capture the value of each individual’s future productive energy.  Each state, province and country in the fiat monetary system, contributes their people’s value to this world trust identified by the SS, SIN or EIN numbers (for example) maintained in the Vatican registry.  Corporations worldwide (individuals became corporate fictions through their birth certificate) are connected to the Vatican through law (Vatican to Crown to BAR to laws to judge to people) and through money (Vatican birth accounts value to IMF to Treasury (Federal Reserve) to banks to people (loans) to judges (administration) and sheriffs (confiscation).*

*Judges administer the birth trust account in court matters favoring the court and the banks, acting as the presumed “beneficiary” since they have not properly advised the “true beneficiary” of their own trust.  Judges, attorneys, bankers, lawmakers, law enforcement and all public officials (servants) are now held personally liable for their confiscation of true beneficiary’s homes, cars, money and assets; false imprisonment, deception, harassment, and conversion of the true beneficiary’s trust funds.*

***


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


No, seriously Jeri

Real Christians are repulsed by you and they say it often

You are not what Jesus intended for a Christian.....I think he is cool with the Pope


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

APOSTOLIC LETTER
ISSUED _MOTU PROPRIO_

OF THE SUPREME PONTIFF
*FRANCIS*

ON THE JURISDICTION OF JUDICIAL AUTHORITIES OF VATICAN CITY STATE
IN CRIMINAL MATTERS




In our times, the common good is increasingly threatened by transnational organized crime, the improper use of the markets and of the economy, as well as by terrorism.

It is therefore necessary for the international community to adopt adequate legal instruments to prevent and counter criminal activities, by promoting international judicial cooperation on criminal matters.

In ratifying numerous international conventions in these areas, and acting also on behalf of Vatican City State, the Holy See has constantly maintained that such agreements are effective means to prevent criminal activities that threaten human dignity, the common good and peace.

With a view to renewing the Apostolic See’s commitment to cooperate to these ends, by means of this Apostolic Letter issued_Motu Proprio_, I establish that:

1. The competent Judicial Authorities of Vatican City State shall also exercise penal jurisdiction over:

a) crimes committed against the security, the fundamental interests or the patrimony of the Holy See;

b) crimes referred to:

- in Vatican City State Law No. VIII, of 11 July 2013, containing _Supplementary Norms on Criminal Law Matters_;

- in Vatican City State Law No. IX, of 11 July 2013, containing_ Amendments to the Criminal Code and the Criminal Procedure Code_;

when such crimes are committed by the persons referred to in paragraph 3 below, in the exercise of their functions;

c) any other crime whose prosecution is required by an international agreement ratified by the Holy See, if the perpetrator is physically present in the territory of Vatican City State and has not been extradited.

2. The crimes referred to in paragraph 1 are to be judged pursuant to the criminal law in force in Vatican City State at the time of their commission, without prejudice to the general principles of the legal system on the temporal application of criminal laws.

3. For the purposes of Vatican criminal law, the following persons are deemed_ “public officials”_:

a) members, officials and personnel of the various organs of the Roman Curia and of the Institutions connected to it.

b) papal legates and diplomatic personnel of the Holy See.

c) those persons who serve as representatives, managers or directors, as well as persons who even _de facto_manage or exercise control over the entities directly dependent on the Holy See and listed in the registry of canonical juridical persons kept by the Governorate of Vatican City State;

d) any other person holding an administrative or judicial mandate in the Holy See, permanent or temporary, paid or unpaid, irrespective of that person’s seniority.

4. The jurisdiction referred to in paragraph 1 comprises also the administrative liability of juridical persons arising from crimes, as regulated by Vatican City State laws.

5. When the same matters are prosecuted in other States, the provisions in force in Vatican City State on concurrent jurisdiction shall apply.

6. The content of article 23 of Law No. CXIX of 21 November 1987, which approves the _Judicial Order of Vatican City State_remains in force.

This I decide and establish, anything to the contrary notwithstanding.

I establish that this Apostolic Letter issued Motu Proprio will be promulgated by its publication in L’Osservatore Romano, entering into force on *1 September 2013*.

_Given in Rome, at the Apostolic Palace, on *11 July 2013*, the first of my Pontificate_.



*FRANCISCUS*

Apostolic Letter Issued Motu Proprio On the Jurisdiction of Judicial Authorities of Vatican City State in Criminal Matters (11 July 2013) | Francis
_____________
As Rabbi Steven DeNoon points out in his video (which I posted here ) they are calling Francis "the Supreme Pontiff" on this document - which means he is to be above all other Popes before him.  Interesting.  Isn't it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your problem is you are thinking with a reprobate mind.  You need a mind renewed by Jesus Christ.  You need to be born again.  What is born of the flesh is flesh.  What is born of the Spirit is spirit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm sorry Jeri...but you need to be reborn

This time without all the hate


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeri

I am an atheist, and I am a better Christian than you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

Here the document itself spells it out for you.  This is announcing the Pope as the most powerful Supreme ruler - over all other governments, rulers, presidents, kings, queens, his authority is announced in this document to be supreme above all.  Dangerous?  You better believe he is!
Explanation as to what is going on -

Importance of Motu Propria

The Importance of Motu Propria by Pope Francis


According to the New Advent Catholic Encyclopedia, Motu Propria in Latin stands for “of his own accord” and is the name given to an official decree by a Pope personally in his capacity and office as supreme sovereign pontiff and not in his capacity as the apostolic leader and teacher of the Universal Church. To put it more bluntly, a Motu Propria is the highest form of legal instrument on the planet in accordance to its provenance, influence and structure to the Western-Roman world, over riding anything that could be issued by the United Nations, the Inner and Middle Temple, the Crown of Great Britain or any other Monarch and indeed by any head of state or body politic. If you are a member of the United Nations, or recognized by the United States or the United Kingdom or have a bank account anywhere on the planet, then a Motu Propria is the highest legal instrument, no question.
In the case of the Motu Propria issued by Pope Francis on July 11th 2013, it is an instrument of several functions and layers.


In the first instance, it may be legally construed to apply to the local matters of the administration of the Holy See.


In the second instance, the document relates to the fact that the Holy See is the underpinning to the whole global system of law, therefore anyone holding an office anywhere in the world is also subject to these limits and that immunity no longer applies.


Thirdly, we see the Holy See and the Universal Church clearly separating itself from the nihilist world of the professional elite who continue, to be proven time and time again, to be criminally insane, bark raving mad and with no desire to do anything honorable until they are torn from power by anyone, any body who cares for the law.


The age of the Roman Cult, as first formed in the 11th Century and that hijacked the Catholic Church first formed by the Carolingians in the 8th Century, then the Holly Christian Empire or Byzantine Church by the 13th Century and the world at large by the 16th Century ceased to exist around March 14th 2013 upon the election of Pope Francis.


This document issued by Pope Francis is historic on multiple levels, but most significant above all others in that it recognizes the supremecy of the Golden Rule, the same teaching ascribed to Jesus Christ and the intimate connection to the Rule of Law, that all are subject to the rule of law, no one is above the law.

Freedom In Action - Papal Decree

__________


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I hate evil.  I hate Satan and his kingdom.  I do not hate human beings - I pray for them to be saved and their names written in the Lambs Book of Life.  You are the self confessed atheist who hates God and his followers.  You have made it clear more than once your hatred of Christians - specifically me - and your vile language although missing on this thread - is evidence of the condition of your heart.  You need Jesus, Rightwinger.  If you die in your sleep without repenting of your sins and calling on the Lord for salvation, you'll be in hell.  It isn't worth the meager pay and accolades from evil men that you've sold your soul for.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

The voice on this video is an intercessor whom God gave visions to of people in hell. She saw a catholic pope in hell among other people - graphic information - warning - graphic descriptions of what she saw in hell - on the audio tape.


----------



## mdk (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't wait to watch The Papal Parade along the Ellipse and the National Mall.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No Jeri

You hate anyone who does not adhere to the bizarre fundamentalist views you hold. You even hate other Christians.

Even worse, you are judgemental and vindictive....everything Jesus hated

If Jesus had a choice between your brand of Christianity and my atheism.....he would choose me


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The voice on this video is an intercessor whom God gave visions to of people in hell. She saw a catholic pope in hell among other people - graphic information - warning - graphic descriptions of what she saw in hell - on the audio tape.



So you have no problem that the ones that gave you birth are there in your mind? Roasting and screaming for eternity


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's obvious.....
> ...



Rational is realizing that a man dressed in white with a beanie on his head riding a bat mobile who claims to be speaking for God is not speaking for God, neither is he God, neither does he have the power to absolve you of any sin or buy anyone's family out of purgatory!  Which does not exist by the way! 

Rational would be acknowledging God is the Holy God of Israel and He isn't sharing His throne or His authority with the anti-Christ Bachelor of Rome!    That is what is rational!


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The voice on this video is an intercessor whom God gave visions to of people in hell. She saw a catholic pope in hell among other people - graphic information - warning - graphic descriptions of what she saw in hell - on the audio tape.




Jeri Mental institutions are filled with people who have "visions" and are convinced they see devils gods etc, unfortunately not all who have that going through their brain are insitutionailzed


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

This thread belongs either in the rubber room or a straight jacket room


----------



## guno (Sep 20, 2015)

I bet Jeri gets her material from here

THE PIT OF HELL!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, I don't.  You are not only dishonest with others. You don't seem to be able to be honest with your own self, RW.  I feel sad for you.  You must be a very bitter person.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Your wishing death on Jimmy Carter says it all


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Where did she mention Jimmy Carter?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Do you really want to know?

Jimmy Carter got cancer because he said Jesus would be OK with gay marriage


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Yes it did


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How does you saying that tell me where Jeremiah mentioned Jimmy Carter?

You're not even making a quote.


----------



## mdk (Sep 20, 2015)

Pope Francis Arrives In Washington D.C.  Countdown Clock |  CountingDownTo.com


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Sep 21, 2015)

I liked _Pope Palpatine_ better

​


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2015)

Boycott the Bible thumpers.  There's a reason why the Bible was de-emphasized by the RCC.  It was assembled by committee and it's widely known that parts of the canon are sketchy, e.g. Revelations.  They didn't want untrained and self-trained Bible "scholars", e.g. David Koresh, leading the people astray.  Jesus gave the leadership of his Church to Peter, NOT a book.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This Jewish Rabbi reveals some disturbing news from the Vatican website.  This is what he found.  It does appear the Jewish Rabbis in Israel do not trust this Pope either.  Interesting report:
> 
> 
> Published on Jul 25, 2015
> ...




For any who have not viewed Rabbi Steven DeNoon's video - he shares some important information that I don't believe has been discussed (to my knowledge) on mainstream media news.   For Christians reading this thread -make sure to be praying against the powers of darkness that are trying to take over in the United States and pray against the demonic influence this man will be trying to usher in while he is visiting here - that the people will not be persuaded by his lies and deception.   America is facing some very perilous times and for the remainder of this month and the month of October there should be a great emphasis on prayer, spiritual warfare.  Thanks for reading and sharing in the discussion.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2015)

konradv said:


> Boycott the Bible thumpers.  There's a reason why the Bible was de-emphasized by the RCC.  It was assembled by committee and it's widely known that parts of the canon are sketchy, e.g. Revelations.  They didn't want untrained and self-trained Bible "scholars", e.g. David Koresh, leading the people astray.  Jesus gave the leadership of his Church to Peter, NOT a book.


The reason the King James Bible was "de-emphasized by the RCC" as you admit here - is because the truth found in Scripture exposed their Doctrine and religion as a false Doctrine, false Church.  That is why they forbid their own people from reading the KJV Bible and they still forbid it - demanding that everyone read their own book - a false Bible created by the Catholic church, called The Way.  There is no salvation in the Roman Catholic Church.  It is the Church that worships Lucifer but unfortunately most Catholics do not understand or realize that.   You'll notice that people who admit to being in the occult, witches and satanists will defend this Pope and Catholicism.  There is reason for that.  They know the history of Catholicism and that it is based on Paganism and lifts up Lucifer.  They are laughing at those who are so gullible as to believe this church is about preaching Jesus Christ of the Bible.  It's not.  Even their Masses in Latin lift up Lucifer.


----------



## Taz (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a better idea, let's boycott Jeremiah.


----------



## guno (Sep 21, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


It was in a thread talking about Jimmy carters cancer


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I never wished Jimmy Carter death, Avatar.   The reason Rightwinger cannot produce any evidence of my having said that is because I never said I wished death on Jimmy Carter. Where is the thread title you asked for?  He cannot produce it. It does not exist. 

  If he cannot be honest with himself why would you expect him to be honest about Christians whom he hates?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is a video which shows you a ceremony and declaration to the world- word for word - and the interpretation of Latin into English right below each sentence.  If you doubt the translation - take each Latin word and look it up.  For Catholics who are not sure? Why not watch this video and see for yourselves what is going on.  Then ask yourselves why even Satan worshipers are endorsing Catholicism and this Pope Francis.  There can only be one reason.  They know that you do not realize that this is the worship of Lucifer.  Not Jesus Christ of the Bible.  Wake up, People!  Wake up!


Something they didn't point out to you - notice he says as if it were a fact that Christ is the son of Lucifer, then he says of Christ........who came back from the dead and shed "*his peaceful light *_to _the human race ....... Wrong!  Wrong!  Wrong!!!  

  Jesus Christ died on the cross and shed *his blood *_for _mankind (whosoever would call upon the name of the LORD shall be saved - see Romans 10:9,10- see John Chapter 3. NOT HIS LIGHT.   This is open blasphemy and twisting of Scripture.  No where in the Bible does it ever teach us that Jesus came back from the dead and shed "his peaceful light" to the human race.  This is new age Satanic occult confessions and the world seems none the wiser!  

People are perishing because they do not know the Scriptures.  How terribly sad!  How terribly, terribly sad!  Lucifer comes as an angel of light, to deceive.  People need to study the Scriptures and flee from this satanic cult!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
What you said was that he deserved his cancer and it was Gods way of punishing him for saying Jesus would have been OK with gay marriage

It shows your lack of character


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2015)

That is not what you told Avatar.  So you have now changed your "story".   Now you are saying something different. And once again it is not true.  

I never said Jimmy Carter deserved to die of cancer either.  You cannot produce a link or a post of my having said that because I never did say it.

So how many times are you going to change your story, Rightwinger?   10 times?  20 times?  Do you even remember what I said?   By everything I see on this thread thus far?   No.  You don't.

Here is some wise advise for you.  Quit while you can.  You're not looking so good here and your credibility is all but gone.  Quit now. 

Let me tell you why I believe you are incapable of true debate and resort to making up stories, false accusations and hurling 4 letter words (when all else fails). I believe it has to do with your liberal education. You were never taught to think for yourself.  You do not know how to have a real debate because liberal students are trained to agree with their professors.  They are not taught to think for themselves, to debate intelligently, to discuss both sides.  Therein you are like a bird with one wing that cannot fly.  You cannot even identify the wing your with!  It's left!  Not right!  Did that help?  One can only hope!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
Jeremiah her finest...post 24

Kentucky clerk refusing gay marriage has wed four times | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



> RW, you should know that Jimmy Carter is dying of brain cancer right now because he chose to tell the world that Jesus Christ approved homosexual marriage while claiming to be a follower of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thank you for assisting me with preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ and admitting you were not honest (twice) about what you said I said.  While it is a sin to twist Scripture / What God's Word says (people will find themselves under the judgment of God for it) it is also a sin to twist the words of a Christian who is delivering a warning about God's judgment.   You could find yourself in serious trouble with the LORD about that.  Just FYI for the future, R.W..  Don't do it again.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 
I don't know who you insulted more.....Jimmy Carter or Jesus Christ


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> You were never taught to think for yourself ...


.


> _Jimmy Carter: ‘I believe Jesus would approve gay marriage’ | Political Insider blog
> 
> “I believe Jesus would. I don’t have any verse in scripture. … I believe Jesus would approve gay marriage, but that’s just my own personal belief. I think Jesus would encourage any love affair if it was honest and sincere and was not damaging to anyone else, and I don’t see that gay marriage damages anyone else,” he said._
> 
> Carter had previously said he believes it’s “very fine for gay people to be married in civil ceremonies” but that he drew a line by requiring that churches must marry people.





> *Jer:* People are perishing because they do not know the Scriptures. How terribly sad! How terribly, terribly sad! Lucifer comes as an angel of light, to deceive. People need to study the Scriptures and flee from this satanic cult!
> 
> The Georgia native, who still teaches Sunday school classes monthly in south Georgia, made the revelation during an interview with The Huffington Post Tuesday to promote his latest book ...




_*People are perishing because they do not know the Scriptures ...*_

that in itself is idolatrous, your personal knowledge is what is Judged before Admission Jeremiah and in your case you really have nothing to offer.

.


----------



## Taz (Sep 21, 2015)

guno said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why did God give Jimmy Carter cancer? He been a bad boy?


----------



## guno (Sep 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


A real sick twisted mind


----------



## Ravi (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the schedule. I'll try to make the one at St. Pat's.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL! I thought the one where she claimed God fixed the Super Bowl was better.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2015)

Ravi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 
For the Saints?  I always thought so. No other way Peyton Manning could have lost


----------



## Ravi (Sep 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No, no, no!


----------



## guno (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> That is not what you told Avatar.  So you have now changed your "story".   Now you are saying something different. And once again it is not true.
> 
> I never said Jimmy Carter deserved to die of cancer either.  You cannot produce a link or a post of my having said that because I never did say it.
> 
> ...




You do more to help your Satan then anyone else


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > That is not what you told Avatar.  So you have now changed your "story".   Now you are saying something different. And once again it is not true.
> ...


 
I have faith that Jeremiah has a pact with Satan and that it is, in fact, satan who is making her posts

There is no way a true Christian could post the hate that she does


----------



## mdk (Sep 21, 2015)

Pope Francis Is In The United States Of America ! Countdown Clock |  CountingDownTo.com


----------



## konradv (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The reason the King James Bible was "de-emphasized by the RCC" as you admit here - is because the truth found in Scripture exposed their Doctrine and religion as a false Doctrine, false Church.


You're deluded.  De-emphasizing the Bible was RCC policy long before the King James version was published.  They didn't want people jumping from book to book stringing together verses into dubious connections.  Every time you see that done, it's the Protestant heresy making an idol of a book.  Jesus, himself, said to Peter "upon this rock I build my church" and "whatsoever ye shall bind on earth, shall be bound in heaven and whatsoever ye shall loose on earth, shall be loosed in heaven"(Matt.18:18,KJV).


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 22, 2015)

God doesn't have a single rep. on earth.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 22, 2015)

the rcc is a false religion, period. HUNDREDS of examples of it proving it is opposite of what Jesus taught.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> the rcc is a false religion, period. HUNDREDS of examples of it proving it is opposite of what Jesus taught.



the only information you have on that which Jesus "taught"  is the  "new" testament---written by the  RCC


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 22, 2015)

the NT was written by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 22, 2015)

just a few false teachings of the rcc not in the Bible include- A list of false teachings in the Roman Catholic Church


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 22, 2015)

God did not give us His word in order that the RCC can add over a thousand "canons" to it with new rules and regulations to follow!
If they *were* a true church, they would seek to expound on Scripture. Instead they have given us "infallible" statements, encylicals, some catechisms and a truckload of canons----leaving Scripture for the laity to figure out for themselves.
And _theyyyyy_ claim God assigned them to be "custodians" of the Bible??????


----------



## turzovka (Sep 22, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> God did not give us His word in order that the RCC can add over a thousand "canons" to it with new rules and regulations to follow!
> If they *were* a true church, they would seek to expound on Scripture. Instead they have given us "infallible" statements, encylicals, some catechisms and a truckload of canons----leaving Scripture for the laity to figure out for themselves.
> And _theyyyyy_ claim God assigned them to be "custodians" of the Bible??????


From my perspective ---

You have an annoying habit of making 5 or more posts in a row to the same thread with a sentence or two on each one.  And none of them are in response to another poster --- just you grandstanding.       It is a minor matter, yet, annoying just the same.

And by the way --- the way you try to separate the Bible from the Catholic Church is both stupid and amusing.   Neither you nor Jeremiah show any signs of any possible change of heart, if there is one.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

Less than 4 hours until Pope Francis arrives in The United States. I am dripping with anticipation. 

Pope Francis Is In The United States Of America ! Countdown Clock |  CountingDownTo.com


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2015)

why do people have to shit on the faith, or lack thereof of others? For fuck's sakes, believe whatever you want, or don't believe anything, and mind your own business.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 22, 2015)

I am not Catholic but I think the present pope is the most Christ-like pope ever.
True Christianity, vested in altruism and love for each other, has evoked comparisons to "communism"  or socialism. Pope Francis embodies the ideal of true Christianity and has made a radical departure from the capitalistic evils that saturate the world.

 Despite two earlier visits by Catholic popes, many thought communist Cuba was a Godless paramilitary enclave.The local responses to Pope Francis' two masses laid those misconceptions to rest. Benny Hinn, Oral Roberts or Billy Graham could not have had the social, religious or political impact  the visit of Pope Francis had. Even Raul Castro's faith was strengthened as he contemplated returning to the Catholic church in the wake of the pope's visit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the rcc is a false religion, period. HUNDREDS of examples of it proving it is opposite of what Jesus taught.
> ...


Wrong.  The New Testament wasn't written by the RCC.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> God did not give us His word in order that the RCC can add over a thousand "canons" to it with new rules and regulations to follow!
> If they *were* a true church, they would seek to expound on Scripture. Instead they have given us "infallible" statements, encylicals, some catechisms and a truckload of canons----leaving Scripture for the laity to figure out for themselves.
> And _theyyyyy_ claim God assigned them to be "custodians" of the Bible??????


The RCC didn't give us the Bible.  That is a total myth.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

I am watching it now on television. Pope Francis is about to disembark his plane. Only the fourth Pope to visit the United States.  How exciting!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> I am watching it now on television. Pope Francis is about to disembark his plane. How exciting!



I have the TV on too-----I am not excited


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 22, 2015)

How am I suppose to boycott the papal visit? I am sure he will bypass Noel, Mo....


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching it now on television. Pope Francis is about to disembark his plane. How exciting!
> ...



It is a historic and fascinating event.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

Today (September 22, 2015)  is the Day of Atonement,*Yom Kippur, * and it is a most holy day, historic day, wonderful day every year.  This year is not different.   I hope my Jewish friends are blessed today, May G-d hear their every prayer, give them peace, joy, and unity with all their brethren today and throughout the year.  Amen!

For my Jewish Brethren today.  This is *your day.  Be blessed!  




*


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 22, 2015)

Obama's younger daughter has grown up so that I didn't recognize her.
Yes, it's very exciting to watch.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

Happy Yom Kippur to all my Jewish Brethren!  The LORD bless you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

This is a sweet blessing for the Jewish people:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ogibillm (Sep 22, 2015)

still trying to avoid the example of a true christian?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

A true Christian acknowledges the true holy days - such as Yom Kippur - and greets the Jewish people with blessings and prayers.  I'm acknowledging the right people this day.  This is their day!   A true Christian does not give attention to false prophets other than to expose them and warn others to ignore them and have nothing to do with them.  It's scriptural.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



it fascinates me that this historic event is happening on yom kippur eve.  
An interesting factoid




Moonglow said:


> How am I suppose to boycott the papal visit? I am sure he will bypass Noel, Mo....



I am not sure HOW one boycotts it-------I had the TV on----so-----I did not boycott it------I guess        I will probably not buy a  POPE commemorative coffee mug


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> A true Christian acknowledges the true holy days - such as Yom Kippur - and greets the Jewish people with blessings and prayers.  I'm acknowledging the right people this day.  This is their day!   A true Christian does not give attention to false prophets other than to expose them and warn others to ignore them and have nothing to do with them.  It's scriptural.


so you're  still trying to avoid the example of a true christian? does his love and kindness make you feel guilty?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Can you believe the nerve of that man?  He pre-planned this over a year ago.  The date of arrival is no accident, Rosie.   Turn off your television and take a walk in your garden, spend the day with G-d.  Today is YOUR day.  NOT his.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You think he did that on purpose as a snub?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> A true Christian acknowledges the true holy days - such as Yom Kippur - and greets the Jewish people with blessings and prayers.  I'm acknowledging the right people this day.  This is their day!   A true Christian does not give attention to false prophets other than to expose them and warn others to ignore them and have nothing to do with them.  It's scriptural.



the pope is running around Washington tomorrow and doing events and giving
speeches------and there will probably be people out there selling cotton candy
and hot dogs and tacos      Jesus would have been horrified.    Tomorrow they
read the book of JONAH------maybe frances will get swallowed by moby dick.  
There is fighting still going on in Nineveh ........      sheeeesh--------what next?. 
The pope should be in Nineveh   WARNING the people not to fight  (or do other
bad things)  <<<  that's the theme of the book of Jonah.       Where is moby when
we need him??


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



its tomorrow------starts tonite-----I am dressed----good girl that I am------a glass of
milk and the DAY BEGINS-------ending about  8 pm tomorrow.    HOWEVER  it
certainly does seem to be HIS day------lots of fanfare


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



.....DUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I wasn't sure. We haven't had very many interactions.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> A true Christian acknowledges the true holy days - such as Yom Kippur - and greets the Jewish people with blessings and prayers.  I'm acknowledging the right people this day.  This is their day!   A true Christian does not give attention to false prophets other than to expose them and warn others to ignore them and have nothing to do with them.  It's scriptural.



A true Christian would know that it starts at sundown today. Too funny.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



The  pope is in the USA  for reasons of   RELIGION------and the
interests of the catholic church-------he is going to meet with all
kinds of religious leaders--------the best way to ensure that he will
not have to interact with a   JOOOOOOO----is for him to do his stuff
on Yom Kippur


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So you think Pope Francis doesn't like Jews? Oh brother.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll leave ya'll to shit all over the Pope in peace. 

Have a meaningful Yom Kippur Irosie!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I am convince that Pope Francis   (sorry if my comment offends you)   is
more a politician than a religious  leader.      If you want to tell me that no one
noticed that his big time activities LAND on Yom Kippur-------yeah right


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 22, 2015)

I never have curtailed my life for Yom Kippur...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It may seem like its his day but it is not his day.  It's YOUR day so may your evening be blessed with peace and joy and I pray G-d lets you know how precious you are to Him, Rosie.  Have a wonderful Yom Kippur.  I love you.  Goodnight.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Absolutely he did it on purpose!  Don't get me started.  That son of the devil has a lot of nerve.  End of discussion.  Goodnight.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...



I think we should boycott Christian fundamentalist organizations because there is no Biblical basis for the so called rapture.  Your interpretation of Thessalonians  4:13-18 is a fantasy.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I am convince that Pope Francis   (sorry if my comment offends you)   is more a politician than a religious  leader.      If you want to tell me that no one
> noticed that his big time activities LAND on Yom Kippur-------yeah right




I would say your cynicism does not come close to rivaling Jeremiah’s antipathy and madness, but nevertheless you are trying too hard to draw ulterior motives into this.  For one, Catholics have done very little in the last 50 years to make any great mention of Yom Kippur in any formal way.  I wish they would but I do not recall any commemoration of sorts.  And if it were not for the commercialism of Christmas by the secular world and media, they probably would never have been aware of the minor Jewish holiday, Hanukah either.  The Church has enough worries trying to get Catholics to revere and enter into some observance of our own holy days, much less those of Jewish faith. 

This is a week long trip of the pope’s and so the fact one day falls on Yom Kippur is most likely that it could not be avoided, and not because they are trying to steal any attention away from Judaism.  Protestants by and large are oblivious to it as well.

As long as you take Jeremiah seriously as a well-grounded and loving Christian, I do not expect you ever to get the message fair and clear on almost any related subject or point.  But that is your choice.  And Pope Francis is far and away a religious leader.  The fact some politics cannot be avoided should not surprise you or anyone else in the 21st awful century.  To think secularism or the political parties have a better way of solving man’s suffering through govt programs and politicking would be pretty sad if someone who sincerely believes in G-d believes that as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> I'll leave ya'll to shit all over the Pope in peace.
> 
> Have a meaningful Yom Kippur Irosie!



I shit on NO ONE------I do not even imagine that HE made his schedule----
he has a whole LEGION of people virtually controlling him  (sheeeesh ---you
are naïve)        I absolutely do not believe that the Pope's visit to  Washington
DC  ----just COINCIDENTALLY fell on Yom Kippur.    It is the one day that even
average jews do not engage in social events-----or political events


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheeesh     a whole bunch of people are trying to convince me that the  THEOLOGIANS  of the catholic church-------have no idea what  Yom
Kippur is.


----------



## guno (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Jeri are you watching the head of the christian church on TV?


----------



## pamjo (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...




I agree with what you say. As having been raised Catholic, all that mattered was being religious, not Christian. My dad beat us all week, then attended mass on Sundays. My mom is still a devoted Catholic. They base their religion on guilt and politics, not Christ. Look at all the sexual abuse endured by children who are now scarred adults. Shouldn't the pope be tracking down those priests who've gone unpunished? The Catholics think they needed only punishment by the church, not by the law. If we heed his advice on immigration, we will invite trouble and overcrowding. These people should be taught to survive in their own countries! They're lazy and want us to care for them. We can't get Obama out of office fast enough! God help us! The pope is a man, a fallible human, like the rest of us.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



watching is not inconsistent with boycott


----------



## turzovka (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sheeesh     a whole bunch of people are trying to convince me that the  THEOLOGIANS  of the catholic church-------have no idea what  Yom
> Kippur is.


No.   We are trying to tell you that you are wrong in your opinions and ideas of ulterior motives here.

I am saying that most Catholic lay folk have little or no knowledge of Jewish holy days and therefore they are not being disrespectful by welcoming their pope which to them is nothing other than a Tuesday.      And neither is this evening or tomorrow's events the pinnacle of this trip.    Thursday he speaks before congress, Friday before the U.N.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

turzovka said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am convince that Pope Francis   (sorry if my comment offends you)   is more a politician than a religious  leader.      If you want to tell me that no one
> ...



the pope's  ARRIVAL in Washington DC-------just happens----by coincidence ---to be
a day when virtually no jews will show  up-------OK-----have it your way.    I reserve
judgement because I am not sure just what   ACTIVITIES are planned ----it he uses
that day to deliver important  speeches------then  IMO---it is no accident


----------



## guno (Sep 22, 2015)

pamjo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> ...


Gee another wanker who went from statue bower to cross groveler and complains as if President Obama is out to get him. Sounds like there are more issues then who sits in the white house


----------



## pamjo (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



This is EXACTLY how we were taught in my home. We were taught that the pope is sinless, and next to God. We were taught many lies, which we realized when we became adults. My mother still judges me and calls me a "fallen away Catholic". She thinks the Catholics go to heaven but everyone else is "iffy".


----------



## turzovka (Sep 22, 2015)

pamjo said:


> This is EXACTLY how we were taught in my home. We were taught that the pope is sinless, and next to God. We were taught many lies, which we realized when we became adults. My mother still judges me and calls me a "fallen away Catholic". She thinks the Catholics go to heaven but everyone else is "iffy".


Well then there is no excuse for your enormous amount of total ignorance.
But you go ahead and take those falsehoods to the grave if it gives you comfort.    I counted five absolute lies or falsehoods in your claims.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > A true Christian acknowledges the true holy days - such as Yom Kippur - and greets the Jewish people with blessings and prayers.  I'm acknowledging the right people this day.  This is their day!   A true Christian does not give attention to false prophets other than to expose them and warn others to ignore them and have nothing to do with them.  It's scriptural.
> ...



You must have missed my thread For Jews - Yom Kippur in which I posted a photograph of Jews watching the Sunset and a Yom Kippur wish.  You need to pay closer attention.  I posted a good deal of information about the Yom Kippur Holy Day - perhaps you should look at the thread?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

pamjo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Yes, this is a typical happening in Roman Catholic families, I was disowned by mine after I became a born again Christian.  (back in 89')  Later some of them talked to me for a time but as they know I am adamantly opposed to Catholicism, the false teachings and the bondage it puts people under we no longer stay in touch.  I cannot apologize for telling people the truth.  If we don't tell them the truth we'd have their blood on our hands if they should remain in Catholicism and end up in hell.  I'm sorry for what you have suffered - it isn't pleasant and it is always a deep grief to see loved ones choose to follow tradition and the demon inspired Doctrines of men rather than Jesus Christ.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

turzovka said:


> pamjo said:
> 
> 
> > This is EXACTLY how we were taught in my home. We were taught that the pope is sinless, and next to God. We were taught many lies, which we realized when we became adults. My mother still judges me and calls me a "fallen away Catholic". She thinks the Catholics go to heaven but everyone else is "iffy".
> ...


I do not find him to be in ignorance.  He knows exactly what he is talking about. Stop with the personal attacks and address the OP.  Otherwise you'll need to find another thread to write on, Turzovka.  I am not tolerating personal attacks from anyone here against members on my thread.  Everyone has a point of view and is welcome to share it.  Including you.  Cease from the personal attacks or leave.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 22, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The head of the Christian church isn't on TV.  He is seated at the right hand of God.  His name is Jesus Christ.  Not Jorge.  (or Francis)


----------



## Liminal (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> pamjo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You poor lost soul, you'll probably spend your whole life searching for the answers that were already right in front of you.   Satan has apparently cursed you with blindness so profoundly dark that you may never see God's light again.   I'm going to go now and pray the rosary for your salvation.......because when you pray no one is listening.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I do not find him to be in ignorance.  He knows exactly what he is talking about. Stop with the personal attacks and address the OP.  Otherwise you'll need to find another thread to write on, Turzovka.  I am not tolerating personal attacks from anyone here against members on my thread.  Everyone has a point of view and is welcome to share it.  Including you.  Cease from the personal attacks or leave.



Oh, spare me your phony compassion.  You are the most judgmental bigot this side of Jack Chick.

Three posts above this one you boldly proclaim*:  “If we don't tell them the truth we'd have their blood on our hands if they should remain in Catholicism and end up in hell.”*  You are constantly telling Catholics they are going to hell.  And you have the gall to tell others about their behavior?

I can count the ways you are disobeying the words of Jesus Christ.  I can look at your asinine posts and see someone who is fooled by the devil himself, IMO, but is too blinded to realize it. Jack Chick is a monster and a liar and you relish his every lie.  I could cite 50 passages from the gospels alone that you run away from.  I notice the 25 I cited on purgatory you did not dare try to offer reasonable refutations towards the interpretations given.  I pity you, I forgive you, but I will not be so kind as to let you run wild with serious error.  Ecclesiastes says _“a time to embrace and a time to shun embraces.”_  Consider yourself shunned.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes? Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense. He isn't a world leader. He isn't a spokesman for God. He is a false prophet. Have nothing to do with him.


You are obviously a fake Christian.

Find the nearest Catholic Church, repent, and save your immortal soul.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There is zero reason to believe that.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



there is absolutely zero reason to believe that he did not do it  "on purpose".
Everything the pope does is carefully   'crafted'  by a legion of assistants.   
If  President Obama  served roast whole pig at a white house dinner including
representatives from Iran----that would be a  "coincidence"??


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 23, 2015)

I have knee pads on sale for those Catholics kneeling upon concrete today...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I have knee pads on sale for those Catholics kneeling upon concrete today...



very enterprising.        You can join my business-------I am manufacturing
pink plastic lawn pigs-----to be places with buttocks facing mecca


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



People do not understand how Jesuits are chosen, Rosie.  To be a Jesuit that reaches the level Jorge (aka Francis) has reached they must be Masters of Deceit, utterly brilliant and clever in their strategies with the subtlety and craftiness of Satan.  If any man depicts this ability to a "T", it is him.  It did not escape my attention that he had chosen the holiest day of the year for Jews to make his arrival in America.  Nothing the Vatican does is without the most cunning and deceitful strategies.  This entire thing was a plot inspired of the Jesuits - who are notorious in their hatred of the Jews and Christians who boldly PROTEST their false church (how we got our name - Protest - ANTS.)


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm an agnostic and I like this Pope.

Who can have anything against a Pope? They are generally nice old men.

And this pope actually PRACTICES what he preaches. He washes the feet of normal people. He stops his car to talk to and bless people in the crowd whom he thinks need assistance.

Conservatives seem to hate this guy because he actually acts like Jesus!!   And that speaks volumes about THEM doesn't it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Jeremiah-----I find this "schedule"  thing fascinating-----and notice that no one is
PUBLICALLY  questioning it in the USA.       The holiday of  Yom Kippur is described IN THE BIBLE which catholics accept as-----"DIVINE"      and  Jesus certainly did. --------it is one of the few holidays that is actually described as
absolutely divinely ordained-----(Leviticus <<  don't ask me for verse and number----
I do not get into it-----but it is in Leviticus)     There is NO WAY that I will ever believe that  Francis and friends somehow   "forgot".        I will tell you an interesting story----my kid served in the US Navy-------during that time the kids were planning a party for something.   ------the discussion included officers----it was a  NAVY THING-----
the party somehow got scheduled for  December 7------until my kid with the big mouth said-------"terrific---we're celebrating PEARL HARBOR day"------------
SOMEONE  has to remember---------the pope's schedule is a lot more STUDIED
than  the schedules a bunch of navy boys tentatively   invent for a little party
during the holiday season.      All you catholics out there-----CHECK YOUR
versions of the bible-------it's in Leviticus----     not   Talmud,  
not midrash


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> I'm an agnostic and I like this Pope.
> 
> Who can have anything against a Pope? They are generally nice old men.
> 
> ...



Sir Isaac Newton was not an agnostic-------he actually had a notion that the
bible-----held CODES that described the universe


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 23, 2015)

Begging the question. you have no evidence. You're just assuming that since the pope is intelligent that he picked this day with some sinister intention towards the Jews. Not a compelling argument. 

Tell me this, what purpose does arriving on the feast day do? Catholics won't care since its not a Catholic holiday. Jews won't care because the pope isn't Jewish and they will celebrate the day of atonement as they usually do. What is the evil plan here?

And I'm familiar with the Jesuits. I studies at Ignatius Loyola quite in depth and admir much about him and the Jesuits. They are amazing missionaries


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It's Leviticus chapter 16, Rosie.  I do not find his schedule fascinating.  I find it revolting and despicable.  

Here is Leviticus 16: 

1 And the Lord spake unto Moses after the death of the two sons of Aaron, when they offered before the Lord, and died;

2 And the Lord said unto Moses, Speak unto Aaron thy brother, that he come not at all times into the holy place within the vail before the mercy seat, which is upon the ark; that he die not: for I will appear in the cloud upon the mercy seat.

3 Thus shall Aaron come into the holy place: with a young bullock for a sin offering, and a ram for a burnt offering.

4 He shall put on the holy linen coat, and he shall have the linen breeches upon his flesh, and shall be girded with a linen girdle, and with the linen mitre shall he be attired: these are holy garments; therefore shall he wash his flesh in water, and so put them on.

5 And he shall take of the congregation of the children of Israel two kids of the goats for a sin offering, and one ram for a burnt offering.

6 And Aaron shall offer his bullock of the sin offering, which is for himself, and make an atonement for himself, and for his house.

7 And he shall take the two goats, and present them before the Lord at the door of the tabernacle of the congregation.

8 And Aaron shall cast lots upon the two goats; one lot for the Lord, and the other lot for the scapegoat.

9 And Aaron shall bring the goat upon which the Lord's lot fell, and offer him for a sin offering.

10 But the goat, on which the lot fell to be the scapegoat, shall be presented alive before the Lord, to make an atonement with him, and to let him go for a scapegoat into the wilderness.

11 And Aaron shall bring the bullock of the sin offering, which is for himself, and shall make an atonement for himself, and for his house, and shall kill the bullock of the sin offering which is for himself:

12 And he shall take a censer full of burning coals of fire from off the altar before theLord, and his hands full of sweet incense beaten small, and bring it within the vail:

13 And he shall put the incense upon the fire before the Lord, that the cloud of the incense may cover the mercy seat that is upon the testimony, that he die not:

14 And he shall take of the blood of the bullock, and sprinkle it with his finger upon the mercy seat eastward; and before the mercy seat shall he sprinkle of the blood with his finger seven times.

15 Then shall he kill the goat of the sin offering, that is for the people, and bring his blood within the vail, and do with that blood as he did with the blood of the bullock, and sprinkle it upon the mercy seat, and before the mercy seat:

16 And he shall make an atonement for the holy place, because of the uncleanness of the children of Israel, and because of their transgressions in all their sins: and so shall he do for the tabernacle of the congregation, that remaineth among them in the midst of their uncleanness.

17 And there shall be no man in the tabernacle of the congregation when he goeth in to make an atonement in the holy place, until he come out, and have made an atonement for himself, and for his household, and for all the congregation of Israel.

18 And he shall go out unto the altar that is before the Lord, and make an atonement for it; and shall take of the blood of the bullock, and of the blood of the goat, and put it upon the horns of the altar round about.

19 And he shall sprinkle of the blood upon it with his finger seven times, and cleanse it, and hallow it from the uncleanness of the children of Israel.

20 And when he hath made an end of reconciling the holy place, and the tabernacle of the congregation, and the altar, he shall bring the live goat:

21 And Aaron shall lay both his hands upon the head of the live goat, and confess over him all the iniquities of the children of Israel, and all their transgressions in all their sins, putting them upon the head of the goat, and shall send him away by the hand of a fit man into the wilderness:

22 And the goat shall bear upon him all their iniquities unto a land not inhabited: and he shall let go the goat in the wilderness.

23 And Aaron shall come into the tabernacle of the congregation, and shall put off the linen garments, which he put on when he went into the holy place, and shall leave them there:

24 And he shall wash his flesh with water in the holy place, and put on his garments, and come forth, and offer his burnt offering, and the burnt offering of the people, and make an atonement for himself, and for the people.

25 And the fat of the sin offering shall he burn upon the altar.

26 And he that let go the goat for the scapegoat shall wash his clothes, and bathe his flesh in water, and afterward come into the camp.

27 And the bullock for the sin offering, and the goat for the sin offering, whose blood was brought in to make atonement in the holy place, shall one carry forth without the camp; and they shall burn in the fire their skins, and their flesh, and their dung.

28 And he that burneth them shall wash his clothes, and bathe his flesh in water, and afterward he shall come into the camp.

29 And this shall be a statute for ever unto you: that in the seventh month, on the tenth day of the month, ye shall afflict your souls, and do no work at all, whether it be one of your own country, or a stranger that sojourneth among you:

30 For on that day shall the priest make an atonement for you, to cleanse you, that ye may be clean from all your sins before the Lord.

31 It shall be a sabbath of rest unto you, and ye shall afflict your souls, by a statute for ever.

32 And the priest, whom he shall anoint, and whom he shall consecrate to minister in the priest's office in his father's stead, shall make the atonement, and shall put on the linen clothes, even the holy garments:

33 And he shall make an atonement for the holy sanctuary, and he shall make an atonement for the tabernacle of the congregation, and for the altar, and he shall make an atonement for the priests, and for all the people of the congregation.

34 And this shall be an everlasting statute unto you, to make an atonement for the children of Israel for all their sins once a year. And he did as the Lord commanded Moses.

*King James Version (KJV)*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Begging the question. you have no evidence. You're just assuming that since the pope is intelligent that he picked this day with some sinister intention towards the Jews. Not a compelling argument.
> 
> Tell me this, what purpose does arriving on the feast day do? Catholics won't care since its not a Catholic holiday. Jews won't care because the pope isn't Jewish and they will celebrate the day of atonement as they usually do. What is the evil plan here?
> 
> And I'm familiar with the Jesuits. I studies at Ignatius Loyola quite in depth and admir much about him and the Jesuits. They are amazing missionaries



I responded to the statement that  Francis acts like Jesus------My knowledge of
JESUS-----comes from the New Testament-----which is the ONLY existing
history of jesus.     I do not invent it ------I just read it.        Having read the NT---
there is no question in my mind that the REAL JESUS  would be horrified at the
discarding of the    "divinely ordained"   holiday of  Yom Kippur.     That Frances is a
JESUIT  is very significant-----Jesuits know the bible-------lots of other catholics seem clueless-----but Jesuits tend to know.     Of course it is possible that Jesuits
have elaborated a sophist argument nullifying the specific instructions in the bible which THEY consider divine.    Did Paul have a dream?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> I'm an agnostic and I like this Pope.
> 
> Who can have anything against a Pope? They are generally nice old men.
> 
> ...




I disagree that they're "nice old men". The pope two popes ago (don't remember his name) - previous to being elected pope, was in charge of keeping tack of pedo priests, shuffling them from parish to parish, hiding their abominable behavior.

I agree with you that the right doesn't like him because he behaves like Jesus.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Begging the question. you have no evidence. You're just assuming that since the pope is intelligent that he picked this day with some sinister intention towards the Jews. Not a compelling argument.
> 
> Tell me this, what purpose does arriving on the feast day do? Catholics won't care since its not a Catholic holiday. Jews won't care because the pope isn't Jewish and they will celebrate the day of atonement as they usually do. What is the evil plan here?
> 
> And I'm familiar with the Jesuits. I studies at Ignatius Loyola quite in depth and admir much about him and the Jesuits. They are amazing missionaries




Well what do you know about that. An actual post from one of our Perfect Christians and I agree with it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Interesting story about the Navy and your child, Rosie.   Of course they knew.  They planned it over a year ago.   There is nothing the Jesuits do that does not have an ulterior motive.  They are Masters of Deceit.  The reason they murdered Alberto Rivera - the ex-Jesuit was because he exposed the truth about them and how they operate.  They have infiltrated not only our government, the CIA, FBI, but every religion in the USA both legitimate and false religions - the Jesuits founded the Doctrines Joseph Smith used to create his cult of Mormonism.  There are books published about it and Alberto Rivera's information was priceless. Absolutely priceless.  I believe Alberto said they made 5 attempts on his life and the last time they did accomplish their evil deed.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> pamjo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


quite lying. you were never catholic


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> I'm an agnostic and I like this Pope.
> 
> Who can have anything against a Pope? They are generally nice old men.
> 
> ...


it's why Jeri hates him. makes her feel guilty.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Begging the question. you have no evidence. You're just assuming that since the pope is intelligent that he picked this day with some sinister intention towards the Jews. Not a compelling argument.
> ...



Mormons are not Christians.  Neither are Catholics.  You will find the definition of a Christian to be one who follows Jesus Christ alone, confesses Jesus is God and obeys Him and His Doctrine - not the Doctrines of men.  Cult religions lift up their own leaders / founders / false doctrines above the Word of God and above Jesus Christ.  They also claim to be the one true "religion" and "their books" to be believed  over the truth in the King James Bible.  Jesus Christ never taught religion denominations.  There is only one definition for a Christian. Are you born again?  See John Chapter 3, Luddly.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > pamjo said:
> ...



I was born and raised in a very devout Roman Catholic Family.   I know what I am talking about.  There is no salvation in Roman Catholicism.  It is a cult.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an agnostic and I like this Pope.
> ...


I do not hate anyone.  I hate the evil he is committing in God's name. I hate the deception he is operating in and I am grieved that millions will end up in hell if they follow this anti - Christ Pope because he is teaching lies and heresy.  Anyone who follows him will end up perishing in hell.  My concern is for the souls of men not accommodating those who are offended by the truth.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


jeri you are too ignorant about basic facts to have ever been raised in a catholic family. so there's two options - you lie about your understanding of catholic teachings or you were never catholic. you spew your malformed opinions far too often for those to be lies but this claim to come from a catholic home is relatively new. 

either way, you need to stop lying.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


God will forgive you if you ask Him. you can still find Jesus.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Begging the question. you have no evidence. You're just assuming that since the pope is intelligent that he picked this day with some sinister intention towards the Jews. Not a compelling argument.
> ...



Jesus knows exactly what is going on and He made clear in Rev. that he hates the deeds of the Nicolaitans.  

Yom Kippur is the holiest day of the year for the Jewish people and for Christians who understand the significance of the Feast of Tabernacles - which continues to Oct. 4th. The holy days of the Hebrews are holy days which Jesus Christ is in.  The pagan days the Roman Catholic System set up - Easter bunny day, Santa (inversion of Satan) Claus day (not the birthday of Jesus - not even close) and the rest of their holidays were not observed by the Christians who preferred death over joining their cult and false teachings, Rosie.   Neither are any of those pagan holidays observed by Jesus.  The whole world lies in the deception of the wicked one.  It is quite sad to see the ignorance out there.  What can I say?  I'm grieved.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




But, you said *a true Christian acknowledges the true holy days*. Now you say - 

What do you say?

Mostly, what you say is you're the only "true christian" and then post endless bible verses.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I am not lying and your insistence that I am has no bearing on the truth.  The truth is the truth whether you like it or not.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


also she says that jesuits are the devil. 

speaking of the devil, i hope jeri works free of the grip he has on her heart.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


jeri it's painfully obvious you're a liar. you're either lying about what you claim to believe or your lying about growing up catholic. either way you're ignorant, but i think the more probable lie is that you were never catholic


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Right.  The Bereans studied the scriptures to make sure Paul was preaching the exact truth.  Had the Mormons done the same with Joseph Smith they would not have followed him.  Ditto for those deceived by Catholicism.  I'll post a video from a former Roman Catholic who can tell you how he was deceived by Catholicism (he was raised in Catholicism) because he never fact checked them according to King James bible Scripture.  Today?  He is freed from that cult and is a follower of Jesus Christ today!  To God be the glory!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no issues with any true man of God.

The Pope is welcome in my book.


----------



## Taz (Sep 23, 2015)

The Pope is coming, hide your wine!!!


----------



## konradv (Sep 23, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> God doesn't have a single rep. on earth.


Writing your own book now?  Ignore what Jesus said at your own peril!


----------



## konradv (Sep 23, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> God did not give us His word in order that the RCC can add over a thousand "canons" to it with new rules and regulations to follow!If they *were* a true church, they would seek to expound on Scripture. Instead they have given us "infallible" statements, encyclicals, some catechisms and a truckload of canons----leaving Scripture for the laity to figure out for themselves.  And _they_ claim God assigned them to be "custodians" of the Bible?


The RCC was the compiler of the Bible.  Why wouldn't they worry about how it was interpreted?  Given Matt.18:18, Luther's doctrine of _sola scriptura_ is unscriptural.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

All the holy days that are observed by the Jews are found in Scripture.  The pagan days that Catholicism introduced are not found in Scripture.  Same for all other cults.  You won't find their days in the Bible either.  Because it isn't of God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

konradv said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > God doesn't have a single rep. on earth.
> ...



The Body of Christ is God's representatives on earth.  The Body of Christ are those who have been born again and obey the commandments of God believing the King James Bible and preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  Not those who are members of organized religion that has no salvation in it.  Catholicism has no salvation in it.  Mormonism has no salvation in it. Jehovah Witnesses have no salvation in it.  All these have their own books, their own doctrines, their own beliefs that oppose the Written Word of God.

He is right. God does not have a "single person" representing Him on the earth.  This man Jorge aka Francis represents a false church and is an anti-Christ false prophet.  He is not representing God in any way, shape or form.  Anyone following this man Jorge is lost.  Seriously lost.

My prayer is that God will cancel Jorge's out door mass in Philadephia, that the rain will stop the people from attending.  My God is able to send a storm and rain it out.  The storm is already brewing!    I'm believing Him for it!


----------



## konradv (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Body of Christ is God's representatives on earth.  The Body of Christ are those who have been born again and obey the commandments of God believing the King James Bible and preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  Not those who are members of organized religion that has no salvation in it.  Catholicism has no salvation in it.  Mormonism has no salvation in it. Jehovah Witnesses have no salvation in it.  All these have their own books, their own doctrines, their own beliefs that oppose the Written Word of God.  He is right. God does not have a "single person" representing Him on the earth.  This man Jorge aka Francis represents a false church and is an anti-Christ false prophet.  He is not representing God in any way, shape or form.  Anyone following this man Jorge is lost.  Seriously lost.


IMO, you don't have a clue.  You've made a fetish of a book compiled by the very same people you hate!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 23, 2015)

konradv said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Body of Christ is God's representatives on earth.  The Body of Christ are those who have been born again and obey the commandments of God believing the King James Bible and preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  Not those who are members of organized religion that has no salvation in it.  Catholicism has no salvation in it.  Mormonism has no salvation in it. Jehovah Witnesses have no salvation in it.  All these have their own books, their own doctrines, their own beliefs that oppose the Written Word of God.  He is right. God does not have a "single person" representing Him on the earth.  This man Jorge aka Francis represents a false church and is an anti-Christ false prophet.  He is not representing God in any way, shape or form.  Anyone following this man Jorge is lost.  Seriously lost.
> ...


Jere is only consistent in her hate of Christianity and Christians.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



That's  not how Jesus would treat the Pope.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an agnostic and I like this Pope.
> ...



You do understand that Isaac Newton died almost 300 years ago yes? Further, you do understand the difference between an avatar and a dead person yes?

Lastly, you can't respond to the OP so you toss up a Red Herring. Keep your fish in your own pocket.


----------



## Taz (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 23, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Jeri does not know Jesus.  Pray for her.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2015)

konradv said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Body of Christ is God's representatives on earth.  The Body of Christ are those who have been born again and obey the commandments of God believing the King James Bible and preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  Not those who are members of organized religion that has no salvation in it.  Catholicism has no salvation in it.  Mormonism has no salvation in it. Jehovah Witnesses have no salvation in it.  All these have their own books, their own doctrines, their own beliefs that oppose the Written Word of God.  He is right. God does not have a "single person" representing Him on the earth.  This man Jorge aka Francis represents a false church and is an anti-Christ false prophet.  He is not representing God in any way, shape or form.  Anyone following this man Jorge is lost.  Seriously lost.
> ...




I think this is an important and accurate point and Jeri isn't the only one.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



I assume that you   ID  with sir Isaac newton-----it is a logical assumption since you
use him as your avatar -------I will respond-----the pope does not act like Jesus-----
Jesus would not do what he is doing today on YOM KIPPUR----he was a devoted
Pharisee.    The pope is emulating  CONSTANTINE


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2015)

To Jeremiah the only godly people in this world are Jews and her sect of snake handling Christians. All others are the product of demons or the devil himself. And the only reason she believes the Jews are godly is b/c she wants to piggy back on their "chosen people" status. She thinks that will get her into the Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 23, 2015)

mdk said:


> To Jeremiah the only godly people in this world are Jews and her sect of snake handling Christians. All others are the product of demons or the devil himself. And the only reason she believes the Jews are godly is b/c she wants to piggy back on their "chosen people" status. She thinks that will get her into the Kingdom of Heaven.




She wrote that catholic beliefs are not in the bible but what religions beliefs are? 

Its all made up, fiction based on a fictional book.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Satan's influence has obviously turned you away from God.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > To Jeremiah the only godly people in this world are Jews and her sect of snake handling Christians. All others are the product of demons or the devil himself. And the only reason she believes the Jews are godly is b/c she wants to piggy back on their "chosen people" status. She thinks that will get her into the Kingdom of Heaven.
> ...


Such a bold new vision you have, groundbreaking and innovative.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


No doubt atheists enjoy watching Christians squabble over petty differences of doctrine and practice.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> All the holy days that are observed by the Jews are found in Scripture.  The pagan days that Catholicism introduced are not found in Scripture.  Same for all other cults.  You won't find their days in the Bible either.  Because it isn't of God.


I guess that almost makes sense if you just completely ignore the New Testament.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Your definition of Christian would include both Mormons and Catholics.

Do you even know what the Doctrine of Christ is?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
Funny watching them fight over who Jesus likes best


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 
Catholics are the only true Christians

The other faiths are made up of those who could not cut it as Catholics

God knows the difference


----------



## guno (Sep 23, 2015)

Liminal said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Liminal said:


> No doubt atheists enjoy watching Christians squabble over petty differences of doctrine and practice.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

It is written: 

But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.

 As we said before, so say I now again, if any man preach any other gospel unto you than that ye have received, let him be accursed
Galatians 1:8,9

Jorge aka Francis is accursed.  He is a deceitful worker of Satan preaching a false gospel.  People need to stop listening to him.  Have nothing to do with him.  The Scriptures of the King James Bible have already warned you of this.  What more do you need?  A lightning bolt from heaven?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:
> 
> But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.
> 
> ...


 
Only through the Popes love and guidance can we achieve the Kingdom of Heaven

Prophets of Satan like Jeremiah are trying to lead you astray

So it is written....so it is done


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:
> 
> But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.
> 
> ...


A lightning bolt.  Is that what happened to you?  That would explain a few things.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


My team has a better cheer.


----------



## konradv (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.  As we said before, so say I now again, if any man preach any other gospel unto you than that ye have received, let him be accursed.  Galatians 1:8,9Jorge aka Francis is accursed.  He is a deceitful worker of Satan preaching a false gospel.  People need to stop listening to him.  Have nothing to do with him.  The Scriptures of the King James Bible have already warned you of this.  What more do you need?  A lightning bolt from heaven?


What you've cited isn't the gospel.  It's a letter, i.e. an opinion of someone who never even met Jesus.   In the true gospel Jesus gave the leadership of his church to Peter and, since the world wasn't ending anytime soon, to his successors, too.  Many of the popes in the past may not have been good men, but that has certainly changed in my lifetime and Francis is no different.  He's humble and tries to emulate the saint whose name he took, as much as possible for someone with worldwide responsibilities


----------



## Taz (Sep 23, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Sure, it tells you when to change your special underwear. Right?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

konradv said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > It is written:But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.  As we said before, so say I now again, if any man preach any other gospel unto you than that ye have received, let him be accursed.  Galatians 1:8,9Jorge aka Francis is accursed.  He is a deceitful worker of Satan preaching a false gospel.  People need to stop listening to him.  Have nothing to do with him.  The Scriptures of the King James Bible have already warned you of this.  What more do you need?  A lightning bolt from heaven?
> ...


konradv,   Look up Galatians 1:8,9 in any King James Bible and you'll find this is Bible Scripture.  It is New Testament teaching and it is to be obeyed. If you were a Christian who followed Jesus Christ you'd know this.  Jorge aka Francis is a false teacher.  People should not be listening to him.  They should nothing to do with him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
If someday, you reach the gates of heaven, you will be met by the Pope

You will have to attest for your sins


----------



## guno (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The KJV was written in the 1600's a lot of satanic influence i am sure


----------



## guno (Sep 23, 2015)

If Catholics really want to help Jeri they should have a Mass said in her name


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


I don't think Saint Peter is going to like his attitude.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2015)

Liminal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
The Pope is a direct descendant from St Peter


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Metaphorically speaking.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 23, 2015)

*The Pope accepts evolution, the big bang and climate change, which may be proof that God is trolling Ben Carson*


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I think you are walking a very fine line as to what is allowed in this sub-forum.

Take your hate speech elsewhere, but first stop at a Catholic Church and repent!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


King James was a very superstitious man....a lot of poor women were burned at the stake during his reign due to his craziness.  If you want to call it satanic influence...that works as well.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 23, 2015)

- Protest - ANTS. or protest pismire


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Anglicans and Episcopals use the King James Bible, and yet have strong ecumenical relations with the Catholic Church.    If we follow your reasoning those people are all going to burn in Hell too.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. I encourage everyone to hear the wise words of The Holy See.
> ...


You're a poor excuse for a Christian, you don't what you believe or why.......you only know that you do.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...




By Biblical standards, the whole of modern Christianity is a cult that should be wiped out.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> ...



You got that backwards; it is being wiped out by modern standards.    Fundamentalist dogma, pop culture atheism , religious cults, and pseudo psychology are all reactions to traditional organized religions.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


God doesn't hear your prayers.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 23, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The Pope accepts evolution, the big bang and climate change, which may be proof that God is trolling Ben Carson*



Doesn't Ben Carson think evolution was invented by the devil.


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 23, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


.
_*You got that backwards; it is being wiped out by modern standards.*_




> *"this very night, before the rooster crows, you will disown me three times."*




it was not Jesus that was forsaken, for the lack of fortitude ... something Jeremiah has plenty of whether misguided or not.

lest everyone not forget, Jesus was abandoned by all his "followers" - and is something that must be atoned by everyone for anyone to reach the Everlasting as is the religion of the Almighty.

.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 23, 2015)

I should thank you, Breezewood, for your compliment in stating I have plenty of fortitude whether it be misguided or not.  I can assure you it isn't.  I know in my heart that the labor I put forth in the harvest for Jesus will produce fruit and I know that even now - while a few people are hating me for calling the pope a false prophet - the day will come - by God's grace and answered prayer that they will say, hey.  You were right about him and I gave my life to Jesus - I'm a Christian now.  And then?  I will be very happy for God because He loves them very much.  Whatever makes God happy?  Makes me happy.


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I should thank you, Breezewood, for your compliment in stating I have plenty of fortitude whether it be misguided or not.  I can assure you it isn't.  I know in my heart that the labor I put forth in the harvest for Jesus will produce fruit and I know that even now - while a few people are hating me for calling the pope a false prophet - the day will come - I know in my heart that the labor I put forth in the harvest for Jesus will produce fruit and I know that even now -.  You were right about him and I gave my life to Jesus - I'm a Christian now.  And then?  I will be very happy for God because He loves them very much.  Whatever makes God happy?  Makes me happy.


.


> I know in my heart that the labor I put forth in the harvest for Jesus will produce fruit and I know that even now ... by God's grace and answered prayer that they will say, hey You were right about him *and I gave my life to Jesus*



there is no idolatry by the spoken religion, timeless resurfacing the remembered truth that is not the same as written scriptures - all I can say is the spoken religion has only the Almighty as the one and only Supreme Being, Jesus not included.

.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:
> 
> But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.
> 
> ...



You do realize that God doesn't accuse people, right? That's Satan's job.

Christ on the other hand is the great defense attorney interceding on our behalf.

If you have a Spirit of accusation, do you think that comes from God? Humble yourself my friend. Beware of pride before it overtakes you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Taz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You need someone to tell you when to change your underwear? Way too much info bro. If that's the case I recommend a bath and a change cause you probably aren't changing enough.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is a new one. Any evidence Peter ordained his son to be a pope? Or was it just pope Francis who is a descendant of Peter? Cite please.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I should thank you, Breezewood, for your compliment in stating I have plenty of fortitude whether it be misguided or not.  I can assure you it isn't.  I know in my heart that the labor I put forth in the harvest for Jesus will produce fruit and I know that even now - while a few people are hating me for calling the pope a false prophet - the day will come - by God's grace and answered prayer that they will say, hey.  You were right about him and I gave my life to Jesus - I'm a Christian now.  And then?  I will be very happy for God because He loves them very much.  Whatever makes God happy?  Makes me happy.



How do you expect people will say that when you completely denounce people who give their lives to Christ as satanic because you don't like what they teach about Him?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


 Saint Peter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
According to Catholic belief, Simon Peter was distinguished by Jesus to hold the first place of honor and authority. Also in Catholic belief, Peter was first bishop of Rome. Furthermore, they consider every bishop of Rome to be Peter's successor and the rightful superior of all other bishops


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> All the holy days that are observed by the Jews are found in Scripture.  The pagan days that Catholicism introduced are not found in Scripture.  Same for all other cults.  You won't find their days in the Bible either.  Because it isn't of God.


how about the chanukah story? where you find that in your scripture?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Successors and descendants are not the same thing. You claimed descendant back it up.

I've always wondered how Peter was the Bishop of Rome and yet Rome had several Bishops before Peter was crucified. 

But then I don't see how bishops succeed apostles. Apostles succeed apostles.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 
To MAY to......To MATT to

Catholics are the one true Christian religion


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

In other words you know you are wrong but don't want to admit it.


----------



## konradv (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> This is a new one. Any evidence Peter ordained his son to be a pope? Or was it just pope Francis who is a descendant of Peter? Cite please.


The papacy isn't an inherited position, it's elective.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

konradv said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a new one. Any evidence Peter ordained his son to be a pope? Or was it just pope Francis who is a descendant of Peter? Cite please.
> ...



Which further bolsters might point.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

konradv said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a new one. Any evidence Peter ordained his son to be a pope? Or was it just pope Francis who is a descendant of Peter? Cite please.
> ...


 
God picks his favorite as Pope


----------



## konradv (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> All the holy days that are observed by the Jews are found in Scripture.  The pagan days that Catholicism introduced are not found in Scripture.  Same for all other cults.  You won't find their days in the Bible either.  Because it isn't of God.


Was Matthew 18:18 left out of your Bible?  It's in my KJV!  When the so-called pagan days were co-opted, they became Christian days.  That's  the way the faith was spread.  The people were told they could keep their holidays, they just meant something different, now.  Christianity incorporates traditions from all cultures and they're ALL from God.


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Ha! Another insult from a supposed man of god. You're such a fucking faker, lol. See you in hell.


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


So god wanted a drunk Pope this time who can't even speak English? Um... Ya sure.


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2015)

I wonder what the Pope would say about the golden plates? Burst out laughing? Or ask: What's that?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Taz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


 
Jesus didn't speak English
He wasn't blonde haired and blue eyed either

Nice Jewish boy


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 24, 2015)

Taz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


drunk?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Taz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I'll gladly go to hell to bring you out. Do you usually take encouragements for hygiene as insults? Your dentist must love encouraging you to brush your teeth.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *The Pope accepts evolution, the big bang and climate change, which may be proof that God is trolling Ben Carson*
> ...


Christian fundamentalists hate science.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 24, 2015)

Taz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


You don't seem to be very fluent either.  What's your excuse?


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> First the prophecy about Israel is going to be fulfilled. 2/3's of all the Jews will be killed in the future with only 1 part remaining (in Israel)


And that is why you bible kooks want Jews to return to Israel because in your twisted fantasy only then will your man god come back , The Jews are just cannon fodder to your fundy cross grovelers


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Ya, like you're stunned that you got caught insulting someone.


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I don't drink as much as the Pope.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Jesus would openly rebuke him and call him a viper, a white washed sepulchre and a child of the devil.  Jesus would not coddle a false teacher!  He would EXPOSE HIM.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Wrong.  The Pope is not God.  He is an anti-Christ false teacher and you'll be meeting him in hell if you do not repent!   You need to be saved and stop believing false teachers!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Pope is a liar.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Wrong. I do not believe in a pre-tribulation rapture.  I want the Jews to go to Israel to escape all harm and the judgment that is coming on America but for the Jews - who are my family - I'll take care of them myself if they don't go to Israel and protect them with my life.   After all, that is my family.  As you are a Jew, Guno, I'd take care of you too but if you give my Jewish family any grief you'll be down on the lake camping out by yourself.  We will still feed you very well though.   As you know, no matter what you say to me I always love you because you are my Jewish brother and just do not realize it yet.   One day you will recognize Jesus is Yeshua HaMashiah.   I believe you will.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2015)

I find it funny that he's making a big statement of humility with that stupid Fiat, yet hundreds of millions of dollars are being spent in keeping him secure.Not to mention the financial loss to business and working people as he goes around from one major city to another.  It's also hilarious that he goes around "feeding the homeless", while the Vatican is the richest land owner and organization in the world by far.  Perhaps they cough up some of the money themselves, instead of preaching other countries to do so?  Or maybe selling off one or two of the hundreds of thousands of master pieces in the Vatican worth trillions (and some are priceless) to feed the poor or needy.  What would Jesus do?! 

The Catholic Church is the Biggest Financial Power on Earth | Humans Are Free

"The Catholic church is the biggest financial power, wealth accumulator and property owner in existence. She is a greater possessor of material riches than any other single institution, corporation, bank, giant trust, government or state of the whole globe.

“The pope, as the visible ruler of this immense amassment of wealth, is consequently the richest individual of the twentieth century. No one can realistically assess how much he is worth in terms of billions of dollars.” (...)

Their wealth is so big that they could create sustainable social programs to end famine on Earth; they have the power and the means to oppose wars; they have the financial resources to create an Eco-friendly planet -- the biblical heaven on Earth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I find it funny that he's making a big statement of humility with that stupid Fiat, yet hundreds of millions of dollars are being spent in keeping him secure.Not to mention the financial loss to business and working people as he goes around from one major city to another.  It's also hilarious that he goes around "feeding the homeless", while the Vatican is the richest land owner and organization in the world by far.  Perhaps they cough up some money themselves, instead of preaching other countries to do so?
> 
> The Catholic Church is the Biggest Financial Power on Earth | Humans Are Free
> 
> ...



*NOT Billions, Roudy.  TRILLIONS.  HE IS WORTH TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS AND With His Temperal Powers?  If he were not such a liar, hypocrite and son of hell he would give back the money and treasures stolen from the Jewish Temple in 70 A.D. and the Billions stolen from the Jews the Roman Catholic Church murdered via Hitler's Catholic Inquisition also known as the Holocaust.   He has the temporal powers to give all that money and wealth back and give the rest of those Trillions to the poor, sell off all the palaces, villas, many Vatican owned lands & businesses and Banks, get out of politics and go follow Jesus.

But he won't.  Because he is a liar and an anti-Christ deceiver power hungry to rule the world and to make war against the Christians and the Jews who resist him.  

He is a Jesuit and a son of Satan and I would tell him to his face if I were given the opportunity.   *


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> All the holy days that are observed by the Jews are found in Scripture.  The pagan days that Catholicism introduced are not found in Scripture.  Same for all other cults.  You won't find their days in the Bible either.  Because it isn't of God.



depends on what you call  "the bible"   Jeremiah------they are  "kinda"  in the catholic bible because the catholic bible includes  the books of  Maccabee and Esther----but they are not all included in the thing jews call  "tanach"   which is kinda the jewish bible------because esther and Maccabee are not part of that book.    I am not sure
how the various sects of Christianity play the BOOK game.      BUT  Jesuits know
all that stuff---------getting back to the idea   "if you were catholic you would know-----"  
I don't believe that one.     I do not have any idea what you are being accused of
NOT KNOWING    ------perhaps you can tell me-----what are your fellows saying
that YOU don't know?        Let's ask penelope


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Could you tell your Pope?  Their art work depicts Jesus as blonde with blue eyes.  If you ever wondered where the faithful Roman Catholic Hitler got his ideas from - wonder no more.  He spoke of his great gratitude to the *Jesuits......... the Catholic Nazi's were a big fan of blonde hair, blue eyes, their Roman Catholic religion created their own Jesus.  His real name is Lucifer.  Not to be confused with the Jesus Christ of the KJV Bible!  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > All the holy days that are observed by the Jews are found in Scripture.  The pagan days that Catholicism introduced are not found in Scripture.  Same for all other cults.  You won't find their days in the Bible either.  Because it isn't of God.
> ...



They are accusing me of "not knowing", Rosie,  because they do not want others figuring out the truth!   As for Jewish Holy Days - Those are the TRUE HOLY DAYS - this other stuff the Roman Pagan Catholic System came up with is all Pagan based - Easter Bunny, the Nicolaitan Santa "nick - named"  ----> Nick.  The early Christians knew better and would have no part of it.  Today?  Not too many know the history behind the Babylonian occult religion of Catholicism.  But HaShev does know a great deal about it and as he is Jewish that is a good thing.  Jesus Christ celebrated the Passover.  It is in the New Testament.  Jesus didn't celebrate his "birthday" nor did he celebrate an easter bunny or intend for anyone else to celebrate it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I find it funny that he's making a big statement of humility with that stupid Fiat, yet hundreds of millions of dollars are being spent in keeping him secure.Not to mention the financial loss to business and working people as he goes around from one major city to another.  It's also hilarious that he goes around "feeding the homeless", while the Vatican is the richest land owner and organization in the world by far.  Perhaps they cough up some of the money themselves, instead of preaching other countries to do so?  Or maybe selling off one or two of the hundreds of thousands of master pieces in the Vatican worth trillions (and some are priceless) to feed the poor or needy.  What would Jesus do?!
> 
> The Catholic Church is the Biggest Financial Power on Earth | Humans Are Free
> 
> ...



roudy-----hubby and me had a small debate--------demonstrating my lousy Hebrew-----he asked me why they are making an issue of the pope's car?       and why does
the pope always keep his eyes down like  a young Chassidic boy?       I explained 
  "ANAV"-----he laughed   and then said--  "NAH"      He asked   "why does he
  say  "PRAY FOR ME"   "ISN'T he supposed to be the person doing the praying
  for the rest of the  world"  -----I said   "TOM"  (as in the personality type)    He
  said   "You don't understand those words"        -----well-----I can explain it to you---
  The pope is playing even more devious than do those damned, sneaky
  ZIONISTS      (he is jealous of the  reputation that the Vatican threw on
      DA JOOOOOOS)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



you make an interesting point about  'birthday'   celebration------even today
jews do not celebrate the birthdays of famous people -------and doing so
for regular people like us-------and children is a fairly new custom-----picked
up -------from------Europe and---later the USA        Muslims celebrate muhummad's
supposed birthday---------It is very unlikely that they know what day that  "event" 
took place


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny that he's making a big statement of humility with that stupid Fiat, yet hundreds of millions of dollars are being spent in keeping him secure.Not to mention the financial loss to business and working people as he goes around from one major city to another.  It's also hilarious that he goes around "feeding the homeless", while the Vatican is the richest land owner and organization in the world by far.  Perhaps they cough up some of the money themselves, instead of preaching other countries to do so?  Or maybe selling off one or two of the hundreds of thousands of master pieces in the Vatican worth trillions (and some are priceless) to feed the poor or needy.  What would Jesus do?!
> ...



This Jesuit Francis is a servant of Satan.  Look at his countenance!  Anyone who carefully examines his countenance is going to know this is not a holy man of God.  This man is wicked.  His countenance is dark and his eyes which are the windows to the soul tell you what is in him.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny that he's making a big statement of humility with that stupid Fiat, yet hundreds of millions of dollars are being spent in keeping him secure.Not to mention the financial loss to business and working people as he goes around from one major city to another.  It's also hilarious that he goes around "feeding the homeless", while the Vatican is the richest land owner and organization in the world by far.  Perhaps they cough up some of the money themselves, instead of preaching other countries to do so?  Or maybe selling off one or two of the hundreds of thousands of master pieces in the Vatican worth trillions (and some are priceless) to feed the poor or needy.  What would Jesus do?!
> ...



The whole "car" scam is orchestrated by the leftist run media, as justification for their environmental fascism policies.   Have you ever been inside the Vatican?  It's the most beautiful and valuable building in the world, in my opinion. It is so vast and abundant in priceless art and treasures you can add all the museums in the world like the Louvre and the Met in NY, and the Vatican still puts them to shame. But two words do not come to my mind when I think of the Vatican, "God" and "humble" wouldn't be it.  More like overwhelming "materialism" and...lots of "idols".


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I don't think he's evil, he's doing what he's been entrusted with by the rest of the mafia running the place.  One is to expand followers, and two is to be a good ambassador for the faith, and he's doing a great job of both so far.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




same answers the   "isn't he wonderful for going to lunch with the homeless ---rather to some SUMPTUOUS  feast   with the congressmen"    supidity


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Exactly right-----he is doing his   JOB -------as expected.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's the most expensive private residence on earth, Roudy.  It is the devil's house.  It is where the devil lives - his palace on earth - it is full of wickedness and satanic things - it is downright evil.  It is Satan's church on earth.  The Roman Catholic Church is the Church of Satan.  This Pope could very well be the Beast warned about in the Bible.  It would not be possible for him to be the anti-Christ but it is most definitely possible that he is the Beast that the Bible warned would come.  We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You mean John Bayner was crying for the devil. Ha ha ha. Well, the phrase "it's the 1930's all over again" is very applicable here.  Back then we also had a Pope that was out to appease the Nazis and was actually responsible for the rise of Nazism.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Please!   He could care less about the homeless!  It is all a lie!  It's all a lie!   His Nuncio was preying on homeless boys to molest them for money and arranged for his assistant to procure children for him to molest.  He preyed on one child by offering medicine for his illness which was serious and he had no money to buy it - Francis's Nuncio gave the boy the medicine and then molested him in exchange for the medicine!  Then when the boys learned the man molesting them for money was the Nuncio to Pope Francis they reported it and guess what?  Before the authorities could arrest him?  Francis had him whisked away to Rome to stay at the Vatican so he wouldn't face charges.  Then he lied to the press and said the Paedophile Nuncio would stay under house arrest.  But the people saw the Nuncio walking freely on the streets of Rome without any supervision and found out he wasn't under house arrest!  The people were lied to!  If that were not enough - the Pope refused to permit his paedophile Nuncio to be tried in the country where he committed the crimes -*even after it came out that Francis's Nuncio had been reported by his own assistant who wrote a confession to the Police admitting that he had procured impoverished children for the Nuncio to molest!!!   He was identified by two women in Argentina as the one who raped them when they were small girls.  There was a petition for arrest of Francis but the Vatican prevented the arrest from being made.  He is accused of being a child rapist and he defends his paedophile Nuncio and prevents him from being put on trial where he committed his crimes against many, many children!  For years! 

THE MAN IS WICKED!  He belongs behind bars!  Not in a parade with American's cheering him on!  Wake up,  America!!!! *


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




oh well---------beast or no beast--------I find him slightly disingenuous-------and these
allegations of his  remarkable   "humility"       and  "suffering in a tiny car"------
really idiotic


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

In the book of Revelation the Beast will make war against the Christians.  Michael Boldea Jr. grandfather had a vision of a Catholic Pope whom the LORD showed him would be the Beast who would make war against the Christians.  I believe it is very possible Francis could be the one.  Michael's grandpa is in heaven now so there is no way to ask him if it is the man he saw in that vision or not.

Here is what Brother Dumitru Duduman saw.  This was posted on January 21, 1995.

The Beast Strikes

January 21, 1995

(Brother Duduman was in Romania at this time)

I fell asleep sometime around midnight. About 2:00 a.m. I heard a loud voice saying to me "Dumitru! Wake up! I must show you something!" Even though I was ill, I jumped to my feet, without realizing that I was awake. Then I realized I wasn't even in Romania.  I saw myself in America.

A powerful voice spoke sternly to me, "Why have you become discouraged? Why did you try to question God, thinking in your heart that I have left you? Why do you keep so much sadness in your heart, and such a great mourning because I took your wife? Why have you allowed yourself to become discouraged so that you will no longer be able to work for me as you have until now? This is why I have come to you, to show you a revelation, which you must tell the American people."

The voice boomed at me, telling me to look to my right. I was awake - not sleeping. I was standing, and I turned my head as ordered. When I looked, I saw that there was a great flock of black birds, with very sharp, large beaks. Out of the beaks came a blinding light, which you could barely look at. From their tails I saw flames of fire shooting out.  I became very frightened. I rubbed my eyes, thinking I was asleep and dreaming. But I was neither sleeping nor dreaming.

This flock of birds suddenly turned into airplanes that did not make any noise. American airplanes would go up, trying to attack. But as they would draw close, they would fall to the earth in a blaze of fire.

Once again, I heard the voice, but I could not see who was speaking to me. The voice said, "Look higher than the black planes." When I looked, above the planes, I saw a helicopter which hovered above them. On the side of the helicopter there was a plank, like on a ship, where soldiers were lined up, dressed in black, all armed the same, and of about the same size. From the center of the helicopter, a platform began to raise up. It rose higher than the helicopter itself.

On the platform was a throne. The Pope was on the throne, yelling with a loud voice, "I have been given the power to rule the earth and to fight against the Protestants, that I may overtake them."

As I watched him with terror and fear - because he was surrounded by a powerful force which was formed by planes and personnel - suddenly a white cloud appeared and covered them, so I could no longer see anything. Out of the midst of the white cloud came a man dressed in shining clothes, wearing a shiny crown on his head. He spoke to me. His voice sounded like thunder. When I heard his voice, I fell to the ground.

He said, "Remember everything you've heard, everything you've seen, and everything you will hear. Tell my people, because once again I want to work with you more than I have until now. The armies, and the planes that you saw, and the Beast that sat upon the helicopter - these are the catholic powers which will overtake the holy, that the words prophesied in Revelation may come to pass. A majority of my people will be overtaken and trampled because their lives are not clean before their Lord. Tell this message to them! Do not be quiet! For if you are quiet, I will punish you! The churches are fraudulent (counterfeit, fake). They live a life as their hearts desire, with their hands stained in blood - in adultery, in sodomy, and worshiping strange and foreign gods.  Because they have forsaken the true God, He has allowed them to go as their hearts desired. Now, tell them! Cry out loud! Tell them to stop treading the path their hearts desire - to repent with all their hearts, that in the day of the Beast's anger I may be able to save them, so they would not deny me. The time is very short, and the army of their salvation is already prepared."

Again, He spoke to me, "Look to your right." When I looked, I saw such a vast army that my eyes could not encompass it. "This is the army I have prepared to save my people from the Beast's grasp. Do not forget to tell them the words that I have told you. I will give you a spirit of remembrance." The voice continued speaking to me, "I will come and bring you more revelations about the times of the end."

Then again, I heard a thunder. Then the white cloud and the being disappeared. I was so terrified that I was unable to sleep the rest of the night.

Excepted from:
Dreams and Visions From God
Copyright © 1994, 1996, 2000

The Hebrew Prophet Joel said that God would speak to His people in dreams and visions - see Joel Chapter 2.  It's Scriptural.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Blasphemer!

You will find yourself grovelling at the feet of the Pope begging for forgiveness if you ever reach heaven

The Pope may allow you into the kingdom of heaven, but you will be relegated to the trailer park section


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have to cook now    WINGER-------tell me that you are role-playing ------so I do not vomit in the soup


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Do not ever trust or believe that man, Roudy.  And warn your Jewish brothers and sisters not to trust him or the Catholic Vatican powers - do not trust any of them.  Keep them out of your lives, out of your synagogues and have nothing to do with them.  How many Inquisitions do your people have to suffer before you learn not to trust these sons  of Satan??!    Seriously!  Enough already.  Do not listen to his lies.  He is a liar and a deceiver representing Satan's church.  Avoid him like the plague.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Let's be perfectly clear here.  Catholics are gods favorite religion next to the Jews

All other religions are made up of those who can't cut it as Catholics

Don't you understand anything about religion?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I know a little about law-----not usa law-----but catholic canon law and shariah----
      In BOTH  catholic canon law and shariah -----your comment is a capital crime


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> In the book of Revelation the Beast will make war against the Christians.  Michael Boldea Jr. grandfather had a vision of a Catholic Pope whom the LORD showed him would be the Beast who would make war against the Christians.  I believe it is very possible Francis could be the one.  Michael's grandpa is in heaven now so there is no way to ask him if it is the man he saw in that vision or not.
> 
> Here is what Brother Dumitru Duduman saw.  This was posted on January 21, 1995.
> 
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Michael Boldea Jr. grandfather had a vision of a Catholic Pope



A lot of old people have dementia and claim to see and hear things, maybe it was the christian devil giving him visions!!

Do you always believe what people claim to be visions?

Mental hospitals are full of those people


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Maybe you should see a Catholic priest to get an exorcism


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I had a nun tell me Catholicism was the only true religion and we were the only ones getting into heaven because we were baptized Catholic 

The rest of you will be on the outside looking in. Catholics are Gods Favorite


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

not one single mention of Jesus.


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

Could it be that maybe jeri is rosemary's baby?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Why does the Pope wear a Jewish skull cap?  Wasn't it patented over like 3000 years ago?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Jealousy------yesterday------hubby wore a white yarmulke-----I told him that he looked like the pope-----he was not at all pleased.   SHEEEESH    usually he laughs
at every idiotic remark I EMIT


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you are telling us that you are an atheist that does not believe in God but you are God's favorite because you were raised a Catholic and a nun told you that you were the only ones getting into heaven.   She lied to you, R.W..  There is no salvation in Catholicism.  Buy a KJV Bible and read it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



20 million Catholics in this country know they are Gods favorite

Why would anyone belong to a religion that thinks it is second best?


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

KJV is a satanic bible


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you make an excellent point


----------



## guno (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> not one single mention of Jesus.





ninja007 said:


> not one single mention of Jesus.



Of who?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

guno said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > not one single mention of Jesus.
> ...



WRONG!!!!        not   "of who" --------OF WHOM <<<<


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

guno said:


> Could it be that maybe jeri is rosemary's baby?





rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why would anyone belong to a religion at all when they can have Jesus Christ instead?


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



the gate is narrow.....few find it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> not one single mention of Jesus.



The Pope is a servant of Lucifer.  Not Jesus.  Satan hates the name of Jesus.  It wouldn't surprise me that the Pope couldn't say his name once.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

the rcc is a false religion. The rcc teaches non biblical teachings.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



It grieves me deeply to see so many people deceived by Catholicism.  They have no idea where that wide road with false teachers is going to take them.  Every Christian in the world needs to remember in prayer those people who are still trapped in the cult of Catholicism.  Very sad.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roman Catholicism


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

Testimonies from ex-Roman Catholic Priests


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Only Catholics have the key


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...


What brand of Christianity should I follow. Which church should I visit if I want the best?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What key would that be?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> the rcc is a false religion. The rcc teaches non biblical teachings.


Catholics are the original Christian Church

Those of you who have strayed will not be welcome in the Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Why the key to heaven

We get it when we are baptized Catholic





.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> ...



Buy a King James Bible and read it.  Read Romans 10:9,10 and receive Jesus Christ into your heart.  He is the best.  It does not get any better.  Jesus Christ is God and the only way to heaven is through repenting of your sins and receiving Jesus as your Messiah.  You can do that in your bedroom, your yard, anywhere.  You do not need a church to be saved. You can receive Jesus Christ where you are at right now.  A church can't save you, a membership cannot save you, a denomination cannot save you.  Only Jesus Christ can save you.   Once you are saved?   Ask the LORD for the baptism of the Holy Spirit and ask Him to send someone who will invite you to a Bible believing church that preaches the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  The LORD will lead you to the right church.  It does not matter what the denomination is!  It does not matter what the name of the church is!  What matters is that they preach the true Gospel of Jesus Christ and are a bible believing church.  Tell the Pastor / Minister that you are saved and would like to arrange to be water baptized.  Read your bible every day and enjoy God.  That's it. 

See how simple that is?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You need help
> ...


Catholics believe Peter was the first Pope and he handed down his authority to the 2nd Pope and so on to this Pope.

Mormons believe the Catholic church was corrupted during Europe dark ages. If you study the history of the Catholic church you see that's true. I came to the same conclusion as Joseph Smith. The only difference is I didn't make up a new religion.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you baptized as a baby or adult. Then you didn't do it by choice. You need to do it again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


The Bible never mentions Peter having visited Rome even once.  Peter was called to preach to the Jews.  Not the Romans.  Paul was sent to the Romans.  I believe Constantine was a bit "confused" to say the least.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That's because God didn't restore the keys to you


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



He was crucified upside down in Rome.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Sealy!  I am impressed!  You have been listening!    You're right.  You need to know what you are doing when you get baptized.  Why would a baby need to be baptized?  They do not need to repent of their sins, nor can they and they certainly would be in heaven immediately if they died.  
There is no such thing as a place called Limbo.  Babies go to heaven if they die.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You are baptized as an infant and confirm your baptism as a young adult

That is where Catholics get the keys to heaven


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I have the new international version of the bible. Lol. How many versions are there?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Are you a Mormon?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> You do realize that God doesn't accuse people, right? That's Satan's job.


As a Mormon, do you believe all other Christian denominations are abominations, as Mormon dogma teaches?


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



your troll job is wearing thin.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that God doesn't accuse people, right? That's Satan's job.
> ...



That is not an accurate description of our teachings. Quite the opposite.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I don't mind what he wrote to me so why do you?

I asked a question and he answered my question.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Can you give me the Book, Chapter and verse for that in the King James Bible, Avatar?

The Bible does not mention Peter visiting Rome even once.  I know Peter was crucified upside down.  Jesus was crucified right side up.  Both died by a Roman Style execution. In Israel.  Both tombs are located in Israel.  Peter's tomb was reported to have been found in Israel which exposed the hoax and false claim that his body was at the Vatican and that he died in Rome.

As Peter's tomb was discovered in Israel that would have to be the place of his death.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Taz said:


> Ha! Another insult from a supposed man of god.


He's not a man of god, he's a victim of a con artist.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Am I on the wrong thread?

I thought this one was about talking smack about other religions?

My religion is better than your religion......nya, nya, nya


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


What's the opposite? Did or didn't the Catholic church lose its authority somewhere along the way? So if God really told Joseph Smith what Joe says he says, Catholics are following a lost religion.

Be honest what Mormons believe.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The Pope is not God.


Correct!

He's God's man on earth.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, the Pope certainly told off the Castro's in Cuba about their INHUMANE TREATMENT of dissidents!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think this one was you talking about how you said you and your Catholic brethren are the only ones going to heaven because you are an atheist but a Catholic at the same time?   That actually works out for you because Catholicism doesn't believe in the God of the Bible either.  You are still in the same predicament. You need to be saved, R.W..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Well, the Pope certainly told off the Castro's in Cuba about their INHUMANE TREATMENT of dissidents!



A picture that is worth a thousand words (at least).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the rcc is a false religion. The rcc teaches non biblical teachings.
> ...


Then why were they never mentioned in the book of Acts?   The first church was Jewish.  You need to buy a KJV Bible and learn about the early church.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is no such thing as being baptized as a Catholic.  The Bible never teaches anyone to be baptized as a "Catholic".  There was no such word in the early church as Catholic.  It was invented much later on by Constantine.  Constantine was a Pagan sun god worshiper.  A Baal worshiper. 

Your avatar of Sheehan - Mr. Kangaroo - he died of AIDS.   Not many people knew he was a Sodomite.  Did you?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Look, I don't know what kind of voodoo, snake handling, speaking in tongues nonsense you subscribe to....but it isn't true Christianity

You have to be Catholic to be a true Christian.....even Jesus can tell you that


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



In Baptism, we are cleansed of original sin clearing our way to the kingdom of heaven

Those of you who participate in phony Christianity do not have a chance
Jimmy Carter will get there ...satan worshipers such as yourself?
Not a chance


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


So you admit the Catholic church from the beginning lied?

Catholics are the first Christian Church. Maybe they made the entire thing up? So that would mean your spin off is based on a lie.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



water and getting wet doesnt cleanse any sins for one; and two- no such thing as original sin.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you really get paid, RightWinger?     For _what_?!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


I love Christians fighting among themselves. Just like Sunnis and Shiites.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I've told you from the beginning it is a false church and if you will look up past threads you also note I told you it wasn't the first church. Not even close!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Whose fighting?  I get along with Ninja very well.  As for you?  You know I think you are precious and I pray for you, Sealy.  I'd never fight with you.  As for Rightwinger?   He's "working"..   this is his job.  You don't want him to get fired, do you?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I want to hear a Catholics reply to this.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


All you sinners claim that


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

I want to see a smilie face for my last reply to you.  I think my comment about R.W.'s paid poster job was funny enough to get one.   Don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They fight over who Jesus likes best

No brainier ....Jesus like Catholics best
They were the first.....by 1500 years


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Maybe if you  sacrifice a chicken or whatever you guys do


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If your boss is reading tonight?  You're probably going to need to start looking for a new job.  This material is not up to par.  Not even close.  Work on a new script.  I am going to turn my attention to something else now.  Goodnight, R.W..


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Why does the Pope wear a Jewish skull cap?


To hide his bald spot.

Scott "Quitter" Walker didn't get the memo.








Although, sometimes he tries to hide it:


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Of course they were. Greeks were some of the first to swallow the Jesus stories and we were once members of the Catholic church. There was no competition back then. Protestants Baptists Presbyterians Lutherans and the rest all came later.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


He would be a terrible cult recruiter huh?

It wouldn't take a salesmen or good bullshitter if the product sold itself.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The early Greeks became Scripture believing Christians before some (later on) went off the path and got into Catholicism, Sealy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No one needed to convince me to become a Born again Christian. I gave my life to Jesus Christ while I was alone.  The Holy Spirit drew me to Jesus and I gave my life to him right there and then.  Best decision I ever made in my entire life!  I would not change my mind about it for the world.  Good night, Sealy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


None of them could cut it as Catholics. So they made up their own bogus Christian churches....

Jesus is not fooled


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

Why is it that Jeri doesn't hate the Eastern Orthodox Church...?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Time for Jeri to dance with snakes and sacrifice a chicken while she speaks in tongues


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Is lying another tenet of the Mormon "church"?

LDS Church Leaders Declare Christianity to be in a State of Total Apostasy

MORMONS TEACH ALL OTHER CREEDS ARE ABOMINATION One True Religion

Do Mormons view Catholics and people of other faiths as "abominable?"

Do Mormons See Other Christians as Non-Believers? - Mormon DNA

*Joseph Smith said . . .*

(Regarding Joseph Smith's alleged first vision where celestial personages appeared to him) . . . "My object in going to inquire of the Lord was to know which of all the sects was right, that I might know which to join. No sooner, therefore, did I get possession of myself, so as to be able to speak, *than I asked the personages who stood above me in the light, which of all the sects was right--and which I should join. I was answered that I must join none of them, for they were all wrong, and the personage who addressed me said that all their creeds were an abomination in His sight*: that those professors were all corrupt . . . ," (Joseph Smith, _History of the Church_, vol. 1, p. 5-6).

"What is it that inspires professors of Christianity generally with a hope of salvation? It is that smooth, sophisticated influence of the devil, by which he deceives the whole world," (_Teachings of the Prophet Joseph Smith_, compiled by Joseph Fielding Smith, p. 270).

(In questions directed to Joseph Smith, the founder of Mormonism . . . )
First--"Do you believe the Bible?"
If we do, we are the only people under heaven that do, *for there are none of the religious sects of the day that do."
Third--"Will everybody be damned, but Mormons?"
Yes, and a great portion of them*, unless they repent, and work righteousness," (_Teachings_, page 119).


Does Mormonism Attack Other Religions?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Which greeks didn't go along and join the Catholic church? What years did this happen? What denomination did they belong to and what Greeks practice this today?

We are all Greek Orthodox and before that we all belonged to the Catholic church. 

What church has been around as long as Catholicism? Got a link backing up your history?


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



all you sinners? we are all sinners pal.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Dumb dumb dumb. Lol

But Mormons at least are polite and smile while they insult you.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

W


Moonglow said:


> Why is it that Jeri doesn't hate the Eastern Orthodox Church...?


He says we got it wrong too because we baptize our babies.

They also never try to convert Jews either. Hard to con the original con man.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Some of us have been cleansed of our sins and are getting into heaven pal


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




if youre a rc you havent been because you dont depend on Jesus alone for your salvation.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


eh, I can live with that...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You realize not everything is in the Bible, right? I'm quite sure Peter wasn't thinking as he hung upside down that he needed a pen to put this in the Bible. Especially considering the Bible wasn't compiled until centuries later.

Stop worshiping your interpretation of the Bible.The Lord rebuked the Pharisees for doing exactly that. You see they thought that because they searched the scriptures they had eternal life. But they missed Christ when He was right in front of them.

The scriptures are clear that Christ sent the Saints the Gift of The Holy Ghost. The Holy Ghost is a member of the Godhead. As such His Words are the Word of God. If the Bible is all there is then the Spirit no longer speaks. And if that's the case this world is royally screwed. As long as He speaks, the Bible cannot be all of God's Word.

And I testify that the Holy Spirit does speak to man. He provides the Saints with gifts to bless and influence the world. And His word is scripture. Whether it's found in the Bible or not.

For centuries, the Catholic Church was the only Christian Church in town. If they are not Christians, then reforming a non Christian church into a protestant or evangelical Church would not make the Church any more Christians. Only a restoration of authority, keys, and offices would be can fix it. And can men claim authority from God when they say God has said it all and does not speak to man when it's not even possible to have a testimony of Jesus Christ without revelation from the Holy Spirit?

The Chuch of Jesus Christ as described by the Bible does not rely on the Bible alone. They rely on every word that proceeds from the mouth of God and that He will speak as He concludes His work in this dispensation.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I got tickets early........


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 24, 2015)

the popes a die hard lib just like barry- redistribution of wealth except for himself (the vatican)


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I am. The fact that they have lost their way doesn't mean they are an abomination. Nor does it change the fact that I would encourage them to follow Christ their way if I cannot persuade them of the doctrines of Christ.



> “If I esteem mankind to be in error, shall I bear them down? No. I will lift them up, and in their own way too, if I cannot persuade them my way is better; and I will not seek to compel any man to believe as I do, only by the force of reasoning, for truth will cut its own way.” - Joseph Smith Jr


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


If I'm not mistaken isn't "born again Christians" a religion that was invented here in America?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Pope is not God.
> ...



Then shouldn't he mention him when speaking to a national audience?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> the popes a die hard lib just like barry- redistribution of wealth except for himself (the vatican)


What do you do with the money recovered after a robbery? You give it back to the victims. Just because the rich legally took over our gov after citizens united allowed them to does not make it stealing when we take it back.

The rich have always faught or waged class warfare on us starting with Reagan they started winning and you claim the war doesn't even exist or its us waging it. Lol

If true we are losing that war dummy and the rich you cry for are winning.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


That's nice. If you can't convince them your way is right you don't want to stop them worshipping their way.

The question we all want to know. What does God do to them for choosing wrong?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No, that's Sarah Palin.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Judge them according to their works


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


You can con more people with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


But good deeds don't get you to heaven. Being nice isn't enough. You gotta buy the story.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


That's why Catholics get to eat at the grownup table when we get to heaven


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> You realize not everything is in the Bible, right?


Here it comes.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They did build the biggest churches...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > You realize not everything is in the Bible, right?
> ...


Yeah, there are more rules like using the bathroom and hair care...


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Now you understand why the Catholic church needed to pick a liberal Pope.

If child molestation didn't lose old  conservative catholics, a liberal Pope won't get them to leave the church. Plus their local priest is still conservative. So this popes job is to win back all the young members they lost over the last 30 years.

Just like a business churches need to change with the times. Modernize. Update.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Al least no one in this thread is advocating for Southern Baptists.

They're the worst!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Al least no one in this thread is advocating for Southern Baptists.
> 
> They're the worst!


Those fat, over bearing street screamers, hell I moved out of OKC to get away from that circus...Just to run into Jehovah's Witness, Seventh Day Adventist and Latter Day Saints...


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > not one single mention of Jesus.
> ...


God will forgive you if you ask him.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> the rcc is a false religion. The rcc teaches non biblical teachings.


and you only follow biblical teachings?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Al least no one in this thread is advocating for Southern Baptists.
> ...



No dancing?  WTF is that?!?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


They believe that dancing causes sinful thought, what with those gyrating hips and pelvic thrusts...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Al least no one in this thread is advocating for Southern Baptists.
> ...


Did you see Jeri?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Elvis=Satan


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



What next? Is he going to wear a Jewish Tzitsit and have curly sideburns?  Actually he looks like Sephardic Jew with the clothes he was wearing.  I was going to wish him a Khatima Tova. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I hear there is good job security in being the gate keeper of the Messiah. Some say it's eternal.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the rcc is a false religion. The rcc teaches non biblical teachings.
> ...


Orthodox , Assyrians, Chaldean, and Armenian Christians will differ, they believe they were first.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Another insult from a supposed man of god.
> ...


Islam says the evil Jews faked his crucifiction to save him.  Never underestimate those evil Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I prefer the Shiites hitting the fan. When they are busy killing each other, they don't have time to kill us infidels.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Mormons are the Omish of Utah.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No money, no honey. Just like everything else in life.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 25, 2015)

After reading much of this thread I'm glad I am a Deist.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> After reading much of this thread I'm glad I am a Deist.


I will pray for you, LOL.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > After reading much of this thread I'm glad I am a Deist.
> ...



I am interested in world cuisines------I would be delighted if Wheelie would provide
us with DEIST RECIPES        I do not even know if deists have dietary rules


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



that would mean no   IRA  retirement plans


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > After reading much of this thread I'm glad I am a Deist.
> ...



the pope has REPEATEDLY  asked people  (in a general sort of way) 
to   "PRAY FOR ME"--------what does that actually mean???-----kaddish?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> After reading much of this thread I'm glad I am a Deist.


What's that?


----------



## Votto (Sep 25, 2015)

Blessed are the carbon emission fighters and non-tooters, for they will inherit the earth.

Now where is my Popemobile with bullet proof glass?  I wish to wave at the crowds.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

In the time of Jesus-----jewish males did not go about without some sort of
head covering


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Votto said:


> View attachment 50817
> 
> Blessed are the carbon emission fighters and non-tooters, for they will inherit the earth.
> 
> Now where is my Popemobile with bullet proof glass?  I wish to wave at the crowds.




Is that the gindaloon version of the jebus?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> In the time of Jesus-----jewish males did not go about without some sort of
> head covering



PS---also ---jewish men did not have long hair-----they cut it to a  "moderate"  length----not long


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > In the time of Jesus-----jewish males did not go about without some sort of
> ...


And they had coke bottle glasses.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > After reading much of this thread I'm glad I am a Deist.
> ...


Welcome To The Deism Site!


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not much of a historian.......are you.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's too sophisticated for you. Go back to bed.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


if it doesn't serve the hate in her heart Jeri has no use for it. she'll believe preposterous lies much more easily than obvious truths if it bolster's her hate. 
i pray that she shakes the grip of evil off of her heart and truly finds god.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I'm sure it is.  Please feel free to elaborate on the deep symbolic meanings as interpreted by a sophisticated scholar like yourself.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


God is merciful, but even God can't always help the perpetually perplexed.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Nope. But we are still judged and accountable for our thoughts, words and deeds


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the rcc is a false religion. The rcc teaches non biblical teachings.
> ...



The ironic thing is if you followed biblical teachings you couldn't believe the Bible is all there is, because it's not a biblical teaching


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


God is merciful in how he deals out cancer and deformities. Please explain.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Another half ass historian weighs in.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


WE HAVE A WINNER!!! The dumbest post EVER!!!! 

"The bible is not a a biblical teaching".

You heard it here first, folks, the biggest retard post of all time!!!!


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Gosh, I just don't know if I'm sophisticated enough to ponder deep questions like that.   Why don't you tell me the answer.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


i think you misunderstood. avatar was saying that 'sola scripture' is not supported by the bible.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


So what's it like to be perpetually perplexed?


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I think that you misunderstand how dumb ava is.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 25, 2015)

*Hey GOP Heartburn Lovers Here is a Special for you enjoy it Mo Fo s*
*WH Tweet: Pope Francis Just Echoed Obama's "OFFENSIVE" Prayer Breakfast Remarks*





Hullabaloo


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


That's two questions, only eighteen to go.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It's alright. I doubt he knows what sola scriptura is. Neither does autocorrect.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You're a winner, you fucking moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


Are you gay or do you just like pictures of gay cowboys?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Only seventeen more, better make them count.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm wondering if the Pope is going to pay a visit to a few of the hundreds of thousands of victims who got sodomized by the thousands of pedophile rapist priests.  Maybe apologize and show some humility there as well.  Does anybody know?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???


I'm going to open a Fiat dealership and put a cross right on the front door with a sign that says Catholics get 20% off. 

Thank you Pope Francis.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I'm wondering if the Pope is going to pay a visit to a few of the hundreds of thousands of victims who got sodomized by the thousands of pedophile rapist priests.  Maybe apologize and show some humility there as well.  Does anybody know?


Do you guys have a club house or something where the Pope can meet with you?


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???


How the fuck would you even realize it if he did?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if the Pope is going to pay a visit to a few of the hundreds of thousands of victims who got sodomized by the thousands of pedophile rapist priests.  Maybe apologize and show some humility there as well.  Does anybody know?
> ...



Sure, it's called a courthouse. Maybe it's a good time to serve the CEO of this mafia organization:

Catholic Priest Childhood Abuse Lawsuit - fightforsexualabusevictims.comfightforsexualabusevictims.com


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Sounds like an awesome opportunity for someone like you to make some money.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



...of which the Catholic Church has no shortage of.  But I thought he was all about justice for the helpless and abused?


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Seems like your numbers are a little off.   Doesn't look like hundreds of thousands to me.   Maybe you mean hundreds of thousands over the past couple thousand years.
Vatican reveals how many priests defrocked for sex abuse since 2004


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


You could have just said the belief that God has created the universe but remains apart from it.  

And you know what?  I'm cool with that.  Because Deists don't claim to know.  They claim to believe.  They don't say God ever visited them.  I am OK with people believing in a creator, even though I disagree.  We didn't start killing each other over it until Moses said God talked to him, or Abraham.  Whoever the original liar is.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Please fill in the gaps.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???


He said Americans and Jews should go off and die. And Muslim is the new n1gger.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


We know you aren't.  After all, you're a brainwashed Catholic.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???
> ...


Blacks were so happy after 9-11.  They were one of us.  Then after time went on that stopped.  We stopped all being Americans.  Blacks went back to being second class citizens in their own country because of Conservatives like Bush.

Reminds me of the Great Mississippi Flood when the GOP lost the black vote.  People think it was in the 1960's but the GOP lost the black vote in 1927.  Look it up.

And Cicilians are spawned from the Moors.  It's a fact.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sicilians-----no question----the MAFIA   is  a recap of Moorish  "culture"---originally
the  "BLACK HAND"-----it was actually an answer to the filth of Islamic oppression
in  OCCUPIED SICILY------even the weird  Sicilian  more's regarding sequestering
females-----is actually   MOORISH.     Sicilian cuisine was highly influence by the
Moorish influence too. -----------an amazing amalgam of cultures------to be candid---
neither the roman nor the Moorish  "cultures"   are remotely civilized-----put together
they created    COSA NOSTRA    and    weighted dead bodies in the Passaic river

btw   booboo----what is your mother tongue-----most American speakers know how to spell   SICILY


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???
> ...



I am not surprised.     ------the muslim has now become   "the meek who will 'inherit' " --------in the name of those three things-------I was waiting to hear the formula-----
in the name of  ______  and _______and the holy ________-       he never said
as far as I know------but I have not really been keeping up


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I'm wondering if the Pope is going to pay a visit to a few of the hundreds of thousands of victims who got sodomized by the thousands of pedophile rapist priests.  Maybe apologize and show some humility there as well.  Does anybody know?


.


> Pope to meet sex abuse victims at Vatican



..........................

you must be thinking of Ratziner ... 






they switched places, the subtlety eludes the meaning - and also the prosecution.


.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> In the time of Jesus-----jewish males did not go about without some sort of
> head covering




It's all in the Talmud  and writings related to the life and times of characters
like   HILLEL------for insight into those times------even  ROSS PEROT----understood
that the key is HILLEL-------he died in Jerusalem at about the time that Jesus
was born.        Hillel was then and IS STILL ------the most  "quotable"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

BreezeWood said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if the Pope is going to pay a visit to a few of the hundreds of thousands of victims who got sodomized by the thousands of pedophile rapist priests.  Maybe apologize and show some humility there as well.  Does anybody know?
> ...



benedict was ok------albeit-----germanish


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No the born again Christians are the early church that the Romans tried to wipe out.  Most were Jewish.  When they could not stop the early church they invented Catholicism hoping to derail it.  That didn't work either.  We're still here and praising Jesus Christ as our Lord and Savior (without a church playing "mediator" or a man calling himself a "Vicar").  God is good!


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


.


> benedict was ok------albeit-----germanish




oh really,






much the same as Benedict Arnold ?


* I wonder if the person makes a difference to the Jeri crowd ?

.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


The pope does not serve Jesus Christ (who is God.)  He serves Lucifer.  Lucifer hates the name of Jesus Christ - he cannot stand hearing the Lord's name.  Neither can this Pope.   He's an enemy of Jesus Christ.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

BreezeWood said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



benedict  ------is like the name   BARACK------it means   "BLESSED"-------muslims get  BARACK------and Christian goyim get   BENEDICT-----ie    Arabic vs Latin------
da joooos get   BARUCH----as in BARUCH SPINOZA.     There are benedicts and
boruchs and Baracks in the hundreds of thousands. --------my first name is even
more prevalent--------NO!!!!    I will not divulge   (hint------it is a flower in Hebrew)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

BreezeWood said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Was Benedict Arnold accused of being a paedophile like Ratzinger and Pope Francis have been,Breezewood?    I never heard that before. 

 I do know there was a warrant for the arrest of Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka Pope Francis for the rape of two little girls.  They are grown now and gave testimony that he raped them as children and that he was present at a black mass where child sacrifice took place.  Am I surprised?  Not at all.  He has one of the most evil countenances I have ever seen on a human being.  Very dark individual.   p.s.  Pope Francis's Nuncio was also charged with serial child molestation of many, many homeless boys - his assistant gave a written confession to the police and when it became apparent the Nuncio would be arrested and put on trial Pope Francis immediately whisked him away back to the Vatican where he told the nation who wanted the Nuncio back to face trial - they would hold the Nuncio under house arrest.  They didn't keep their word. They lied.  The Paedophile Nuncio was found walking the streets of Rome freely without any supervision.  The Paedophile Pope and his Paedophile Nuncio continue to get away with crimes against children and the world wants to give them a Parade down Mainstreet NYC.  Go figure.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Jeremiah-----you got a reliable source-------it sounds horrific.      I am avoiding
Manhattan----------he gives me the creeps-------but that is just a kind of superficial
impression


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I named my Beta Fish Baruch!  His name means blessed.  Yes.  He is blessed because he lives in an beautiful fish tank with four walls of glass - even his ceiling is glass - he loves it.  I believe Baruch feels like he died and woke up in heaven.  He was living in a filthy dirty little cup shoved in a back shelf with no light at Walmart.  I saw him and said, this is a rescue mission. I have got to bring you home with me or you'll die here.  Walmart should be shut down for the conditions they force their fish to live in!  They are a disgrace!  

Back to Baruch and his survival story.  So I got Baruch first.  Then the gravel, the ornaments, the bridge, I ordered a the heater, a fabulous fish tank called a Fluval edge and plants and while he waited for his fluval edge he had to live in a large fish bowl which I tried to make as comfy as possible for him.  But these days?  He is living the life.  

Baruch loves his new house and who could blame him?  People do not think he can tell the difference because he is a fish.  But I am telling you, Rosie.  Baruch is a very smart fish.   I can feed him by hand, he comes swimming to the top of the tank whenever he sees me and his little fins are just fluttering!  He is so happy when he sees me and I talk to him!   He's a happy fish!   And yes!  He is blessed!


----------



## Toro (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm so happy God's representative has decided to bless us and visit our country.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...


Yes.  I'll get it. Hold on.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Toro said:


> I'm so happy God's representative has decided to bless us and visit our country.


Satan is not God.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



well-------I think  PAUL started it and Constantine drove the nails into the coffin----
Christianity went from a kind of syncresis of Hellenism and Judaism -------all the way to an OFFSHOOT  of   ROMAN BARBARITY with   CONSTANTINE at its head


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...




can I move into his tank???


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Here is one news article about it, Rosie.  I have some videos I can post too with testimonies of people - the Vatican is the most powerful, richest organization on earth and have managed to prevent his arrest but he was found guilty of these crimes.  Victims do not lie about such things.  There were 48 witnesses.  That is more than Bill Cosby but Bill Cosby doesn't have the wealth the Roman Catholic Church & Vatican have either. 

Pope Francis Found Guilty Of Child Trafficking, Rape, Murder | Celebrities








Yesterday defendants Pope Francis Bergoglio, Catholic Jesuit Superior General Adolfo Pachon and Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby were found guilty of rape, torture, murder and trafficking of children. Five judges of the International Common Law Court of Justice in Brussels determined that the crimes occurred as recently as 2010. Since last March over 48 eyewitnesses have come forward to testify before this ICLCJ Court about the defendants’ activities as members of the Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult.

The Ninth Circle Satanic Cult was said to do child sacrifices at Roman Catholic cathedrals in Montreal, New York, Rome, Scotland, London, Carnarvon Castle in Wales, an undisclosed French Chateau in Holland and at Canadian Catholic and Anglican Indian residential schools in Kamloops, British Columbia and Brantford, Ontario Canada. The Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult was believed to use privately owned forest groves in the US, Canada, France and Holland for their “Human Hunting Parties” for global elites including members of European royal families. Teens were said to be obtained by the mafia, then stripped naked, raped, hunted down and killed. The Chief Prosecutor stated. “The Catholic Church is the world’s largest corporation and appears to be in collusion with the mafia, governments, police and courts worldwide.”

Two adolescent women told the ICLCJ Court that Pope Francis raped them while participating in child sacrifices. Eight other eyewitnesses confirmed their allegations of being witness to rape and child sacrifices. The Ninth Circle Satanic Cult were said to take place during the Springs of 2009 and 2010 in rural Holland and Belgium.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

There were 48 witnesses at this trial who were victims of Francis and the Jesuit General also?  Did I mention that?  That is a great deal of testimony, Rosie. The Vatican protected him and he refused to appear.   Here is more info on Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka Pope Francis :

Pope Francis was also found to be a perpetrator in satanic child sacrifice rites while acting as an Argentine priest and Bishop according to a sealed document obtained from the Vatican archives. A second record dated Dec. 25 1967 called the _Magisterial Privilege_ was said to show that every new Pope was required to participate in Ninth Circle Satanic Cult ritual sacrifices of newborn children, including drinking their blood. The documents were presented to the ICLCJ Court by a prominent Vatican official and a former Vatican Curia employee.

Last month an investigator for the Irish Garda Police Force testified before the five judges and 27 jury members that marks on the bones of nearly 796 children found in an Irish Roman Catholic Nun septic tank indicated they had been ritually killed. The witness testified that forensic experts had confirmed the decapitation and dismemberment of the babies in the mass grave resembled the usual signs of ritualistic murder or child sacrifice.

A BBC documentary exposed a fifty-year scandal of child trafficking by the Catholic church in Spain. Over 300,000 babies were stolen from their parents up to the 1990s. Mothers were told their babies died and were buried in mass graves. The Catholic Church was said to have made $20 billion dollars on the adoptions.

Pope Francis Found Guilty Of Child Trafficking, Rape, Murder | Celebrities


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is more:

Another witness testified that they were present during Pope Francis’ meetings with the military Junta during Argentine’s 1970′s Dirty War. According to the witness, Pope Francis helped traffic 30,000 children of missing political prisoners into an international child exploitation ring run by an office at the Vatican.

An ABC News special hinted that the devil resided at the Vatican. “Documents from Vatican secret archives presented to court clearly indicate that for centuries the Jesuits had a premeditated plan to ritually murder kidnapped newborn babies and then consume their blood,” the ICLCJ Court Chief Prosecutor told the five international judges and 27 jury members. “The plan was born of a twisted notion to derive spiritual power from the lifeblood of the innocent, thereby assuring political stability of the Papacy in Rome. These acts are not only genocidal but systemic and institutionalized in nature. Since at least 1773, they appear to have been performed by the Roman Catholic Church, Jesuits and every Pope.”

An ongoing and permanent inquiry was organized to investigate and prosecute others involved in possible crimes uncovered at the ICLCJ Court. On September 1 2014 an inquiry was scheduled to begin entitled the Permanent Commission into Child Trafficking and Ritual Sacrifice. Further litigation was expected to follow.

The 48 eyewitnesses identified their perpetrators as Catholic Popes Francis Bergoglio, John Paul II and Joseph Ratzinger; Anglican, United Church of Canada and Catholic Church officials including Cardinals and Catholic Jesuit Superior General Adolfo Pachon.

Pope Francis Found Guilty Of Child Trafficking, Rape, Murder | Celebrities


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeri is fooling everyone , I bet she is watching the Pope and saying the christian pray 

The Rosary  


Announce the mystery.
The Our Father on the large bead.
The Hail Mary on each of the adjacent ten small beads;
The Glory Be to the Father;
(The Fatima Prayer is commonly added here, as a pious addition: "O My Jesus, Forgive us our sins. Save us from the fires of hell.
*Repeat the following cycle for each mystery*


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


when you say things this ridiculous how can you expect anyone to take you seriously?

why do you find it so easy to believe and spread lies?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Pope at UN


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Pope Francis Found Guilty Of Child Trafficking, Rape, Murder | Celebrities

Arrest warrants on People v. Bergoglio et all were issued on July 19 2014. Court records would remain sealed for now according to yesterday’s ITCCS press release. The first ICLCJ Court regarded 50,000 missing Canadian native children.

The 50,000 native children went missing from those Canadian and mainly Catholic-owned residential schools. Over 34 child mass grave sites have been identified at some of those 80 native residential schools across Canada. Since 2008 Queen Elizabeth and the Canadian Government have continuously refused ITCCS’s requests for excavation.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 of course you aren't surprised. you will believe any lie that bolsters your hate. you will believe any liar that gives confirmation to the evil in your soul.

God will forgive you.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...


you know jeremiah does not have a credible source for that. imagine if those allegations were even remotely true - don't you think some news network would make mention of it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is more Rosie.  It is the crime of the century and yet the Roman Catholic Vatican has been able to keep this out of the mainstream press - truly amazing - how this has been covered up and kept from the public!

SICKENING! Obama meets Pedo Pope Francis days before trial for child RAPE & GENOCIDE

*Pope Francis Charged in Trafficking Orphans Trial*

Catholic Pope Francis Bergoglio was named as the chief defendant in a child trafficking case involving Catholic orphans. Pope Francis will be asked to defend his role in child trafficking during Argentine’s 1970s Junta Dirty War. This case of orphaned children from missing political prisoners was set for trial on March 31 2014 in a Brussels international court.

A witness has agreed to come out of hiding in Spain to testify against Pope Francis.The Argentine civil servant took extensive notes of meetings between the now-Pope Francis and Junta military officials.

Is Pope Francis just another devil in disguise?

Pope Francis’s fast ascension to head the Argentina Catholic Church was suspected to be a result of an agreement between Pope Francis and the Junta military to traffic children from Catholic orphanages.





The witness wasn’t alone in his accusations against Pope Francis. According to a 2005 Los Angeles Times article, the now-Catholic Pope Francis was accused by a human rights group of trafficking babies, plus helping to kidnap opponents of Argentine’s military Junta during the Dirty War. Lawyers filing the 2005 complaint represented the Plaza de Mayo human rights group. [1]

A year ago Catholic Pope Francis came to power over the global Catholic Church after Pope Benedict resigned from office. The unprecedented resignation of a Catholic pope happened within days of Pope Benedict being served an arrest warrant by the same international court that would try Pope Francis in March.

Catholic Pope Benedict’s Feb. 2013 guilty verdict came after months of deliberation by 36 jury members and six international judges on 150 cases surrounding over 50,000 missing Canadian native children.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Well then I'm not most American speakers.

Did you ever see True Romance?  One of the best movies ever.  Put it up there with Pulp Fiction.  Anyways, you must see the scene with Dennis Hopper and Jon Voight.


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

In all seriousness , It might be Jeri was molested in the catholic church and now projects


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

More information on the story  -


CAR – Child Abuse Recovery

Testimonies of the Victims


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is more Rosie.  It is the crime of the century and yet the Roman Catholic Vatican has been able to keep this out of the mainstream press - truly amazing - how this has been covered up and kept from the public!
> 
> SICKENING! Obama meets Pedo Pope Francis days before trial for child RAPE & GENOCIDE
> 
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Vatican has been able to keep this out of the mainstream press



Max resistance is the main stream press?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Why do you lie?

The Born Again Movement traces its origin early in the 19th century. In reaction to Protestant Liberalism a group of Protestant theologians from various denominations (Baptist, Methodist, Episcopalian, Presbyterian, and Evangelicals etc.) wrote a 12 volume book entitled _The Fundamentals_. The book contains a compilation of essays of Protestant doctrines, and the Born Again Movement adapted their doctrines from this 12 volume book that is why some of their doctrines are similar to those of mainline Protestants. In the strictest sense Born Again Christians is an offshoot of mainline Protestantism, no wonder they claimed to be a non-denominational Church. Born Again Movement arrived at our shores in the late 1930’s and gained its popularity in the 70’s and 80’s which is considered the golden era of Born Again Movement in the Philippines. During these years membership in various Born Again Churches increased because they where able to infiltrate mainline Protestant Churches and had lured nominal Catholics into their fold. However their steady growth ceases starting the year 1990 and their membership declined in the succeeding years. In the year 2000 Born Again Churches from the United States sent their missionaries in the Philippines to re-established the Born Again Movement and this time their primary mission is no longer to infiltrate Protestant and Catholic Churches but targeted the youth in schools particularly college students. In Davao City there are various Born Again Churches, the following are the most common Born Again Churches that is actively recruiting students to join their rank, House hold of Faith, Victory Chapel, G12, PSALM and Maranatha Family Church. Born Again evangelist does not want to discuss the history of the Christian church, in their Bible studies with their prospects, they intentionally limit the discussion to the Bible alone. They conceal the history of the Christian religion because it will show that their movement did not originate from the apostles. It is necessary for them to negate history because St. Paul warned us not to accept teachings that did not originate from the apostles Gal.1:8 and Born Again Movement evidently cannot trace the history of their church into the time of the apostles.
*Method of Evangelization:*
Born Again evangelists employ the basic principles of human psychology in order to lure people into their fold. Their method is both manipulation and deception, let me explain why. There are two principles that worked behind their method, emotion and common ground (music). Born Again evangelist realized that music is a common ground among youths, so they utilized music to attract young adults into their churches. If you attend the service of one of these Born Again Churches you can see that their music ministry is like a rock and roll band, they intentionally composed alternative type gospel songs in order to add attraction to their service. In this way those people whom they invited will experience a pleasurable feeling and will come back for more. Aside from music they add into their arsenal the appeal to the emotions of the people. The sermons of their pastors are directed to stir up the emotions of the listeners and sometimes they would even come to the point of crying in the pulpit, that is the reason why their pastors must be a good public speaker. Born Again evangelist knew that once they where able to touch the person’s emotion it will be very easy to manipulate him. Through music they grant pleasure and through emotional manipulation they control the people, this is a classical example of psychological conditioning (this is also used to train dogs). Clearly Born Again evangelization has deception as its chief foundation and they even used selected passages from the Bible to deceive people. They usually start evangelizing by asking ambiguous questions such as “Are you saved?” or “Are you born again?”, if the person answers “no or I don’t know” they will tell you that you must accept Christ as a Lord and Personal Savior in order to be born again otherwise you will be damned to hell. And if the person will answer “yes” they will invite you to their church and worship with them. And if the person is a Catholic that would mean that you have to leave the Catholic Church and do away your Catholic beliefs about Mary, the Saints, confession etc. Let us be vigilant not to fall to the snares of the Born Again movement.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Here is more Rosie.  It is the crime of the century and yet the Roman Catholic Vatican has been able to keep this out of the mainstream press - truly amazing - how this has been covered up and kept from the public!
> ...


oh it's better than that. look in to just what the "ITCCS" is. I'll give you a hint - if you went with blog operated by one guy in Canada instead of a real court based in Brussels you're on the right track.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

They conceal the history of the Christian religion because it will show that their movement did not originate from the apostles. It is necessary for them to negate history because St. Paul warned us not to accept teachings that did not originate from the apostles Gal.1:8 and Born Again Movement evidently cannot trace the history of their church into the time of the apostles.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Pope’s Irish representative recalled to Rome; SNAP responds - SNAP Statement

_*The Survivors Network of those Abused by Priests*_
*SNAP Press Statement*

*For immediate release:* Monday, July 25, 2011

Pope’s Irish representative recalled to Rome; SNAP responds

Statement by Barbara Dorris of St. Louis, Outreach Director of SNAP, the Survivors Network of those Abused by Priests (314 862 7688 home, 314 503 0003 cell, SNAPdorris@gmail.com)

The Pope’s representative in Ireland should be expelled, not recalled. Just a year and a half ago, Leanza refused to cooperate with Irish authorities who were investigating clergy sex crimes and cover ups, hiding behind the technicalities of formal diplomatic procedures, instead of acting responsibly and putting the safety of kids first.

He has still never adequately explained or been held responsible for his callous actions which, we suspect, were dictated by his supervisors at the Vatican.

The Pope should not officially respond to the Cloyne report until he is ready to announce specific, proven prevention steps that better protect kids. An “official response” that consists of just words would only add insult to injury.

The Catholic hierarchy has ignored, minimized and concealed horrific crimes against kids for centuries, and continues to do so now. It knows what to do. It doesn’t need months or weeks or even days to take appropriate action.

*(SNAP, the Survivors Network of those Abused by Priests, is the world’s oldest and largest support group for clergy abuse victims. We’ve been around for 23 years and have more than 10,000 members. Despite the word “priest” in our title, we have members who were molested by religious figures of all denominations, including nuns, rabbis, bishops, and Protestant ministers. Our website is SNAPnetwork.org)*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Your Pope is a serial paedophile / a rapist of children.  Will you now accuse his victims of being liars in order to protect him?  Even as he is protecting his own Paedophile Nuncio's?   You'll answer to God for it.  You WILL answer to God for it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is more, Rosie!

Sex Abuse Survivors Aren't Happy With the Pope's Comments on Bishops' 'Courage' | VICE News

September 23, 2015 | 5:35 pm


One of the world's oldest and largest support groups for survivors of clergy-perpetrated sexual abuse today blasted the pope after he commented that US bishops showed "courage" in handling a string of Catholic Church abuse scandals over decades, while failing to apologize to victims on behalf of the church.

The Survivors Network of those Abused by Priests (SNAP), which has about 20,000 members, criticized Pope Francis over his choice of words, particularly the "great sacrifice" he said bishops have made in facing "difficult moments in the recent history of the church in this country without fear of self-criticism and at the cost of mortification."

"[The pope's] remarks today confirm what we've long said and suspected: this pope, like his predecessors, is doing and will do little if anything to bring real reform to this continuing crisis," SNAP said in a statement Wednesday after the pope delivered his speech in Washington DC. "Those who care about kids must focus on secular authorities, not church figures, however popular they may be."

Related: Pope Francis Accused of Shielding Priests Who Sexually Abused Children

In March, a new report released by BishopAccountability.org raised troubling questions about Pope Francis' complicity in the sexual abuse scandal that has plagued the Catholic Church for more than a decade.

The report, titled "Pope Francis and Clergy Sexual Abuse in Argentina," focuses on the pope's stint as archbishop of Buenos Aires from 1998 to 2013, and includes a database with links to public documents and media reports about 42 priests in Argentina previously accused of sexual misconduct. Specifically, the report focuses on five cases of sexual abuse by priests in which it alleges that the then archbishop "knowingly or unwittingly slowed victims in their fight to expose and prosecute their assailants."

Although Francis has been outspoken on a litany of other issues, he has remained surprisingly silent on the topic of clergy sexual abuse. In his 2010 book, _On Heaven and Earth,_ the future pope claimed his priests never misbehaved during his tenure as archbishop of Buenos Aires.

"In my diocese it never happened to me," he wrote. "But a bishop called me once by phone to ask me what to do in a situation like this and I told him to take away the priest's faculties, not to permit him to exercise his priestly ministry again, and to initiate a canonical trial."

The report does not directly link the pope to sexual abuse in Argentina. Instead, it details cases where it appears as though he either failed to take strong, decisive action against accused priests, or helped to temporarily shield them from prosecution or incarceration.

BishopAccountability.org has previously estimated that there have been at least 17,200 victims of sex abuse by clergy in America.

Related: Priest Accused of Sexual Abuse in Mexico Vanishes


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And it really took hold in the places that were least educated, The southern part of the United states where it is a strong force today


The Pentecostal Movement grew out of the *Holiness Revival *of the second half of the nineteenth century. This revival was an expression of both social and theological discontent among the nation's lower and middle-class groups. Holiness followers disapproved of the godlessness in mainline denominations, as well as the growing wealth and lack of simplicity of their churches. Not content to remain in mainline churches, they formed new religious communities committed to seeking perfection in Christ. These former Methodists, Presbyterians and Baptists were experiencing a renewed outpouring of the Holy Spirit much like the early church experienced in the book of Acts. The Holiness Revival produced a hunger for the Baptism of the Holy Spirit (a divine empowerment of believers) and for other spiritual gifts promised to the New Testament church such as healing and prophecy.

History of the Pentecostal Movement | Christian Assemblies International


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is more, Rosie!
> 
> Sex Abuse Survivors Aren't Happy With the Pope's Comments on Bishops' 'Courage' | VICE News
> 
> ...



oh gee.......      not good


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Rosie, then there is this one -

Pope Francis Accused of Shielding Priests Who Sexually Abused Children | VICE News

Earlier this week, BishopAccountability.org released a report entitled “Pope Francis and Clergy Sexual Abuse in Argentina.”

The report focuses on Bergoglio’s stint as archbishop of Buenos Aires from 1998 to 2013, and includes a database with links to public documents and media reports about 42 priests in Argentina previously accused of sexual misconduct. Specifically, the report focuses on five cases of sexual abuse by priests in which it alleges that "Bergoglio knowingly or unwittingly slowed victims in their fight to expose and prosecute their assailants.”

The principal researcher behind the report is Anne Barrett Doyle, co-director of BishopAccountability.org. In an interview with VICE News, Doyle described herself as a devout Catholic who was inside the Vatican last year during the papal conclave that elected Bergoglio pope. Doyle joined BishopAccountability.org in 2003 amid revelations of sexual abuse by priests in the Archdiocese of Boston, and eventually made her work with the non-profit her full-time job. Prior to focusing on Argentina, the organization published a similar database of priests accused of molestation in America.

“We try to aggregate all public information about the sexual abuse crisis,” Doyle said. “When we suddenly had a pope from Argentina, the first or second question that occurred to us was:

How did he manage the sex abuse crisis when he was archbishop of Buenos Aires? He was there 15 years. He was the most powerful Catholic bishop in Argentina.”

Although Francis has been outspoken on a litany of other issues, he has remained surprisingly silent on the topic of clergy sexual abuse.

In his 2010 book, _On Heaven and Earth,_ the future pope claimed his priests never misbehaved during his tenure as archbishop of Buenos Aires.
_____________________
As I told you before, this Jesuit Pope is a liar.  He is covering for his paedophile priests, Nuncio's and himself because if he exposed them?  They would expose *him!!!
There were countless numbers of children molested during Francis time in Argentina as the Arch Bishop.  There is a testimony of at least one family who came to him personally to tell him about their daughter being raped by one of his priests and they said, he refused to do anything about it. He blocked anyone from doing anything about it.  He protected the Paedophile.  Just as he protected his Paedophile Nuncio here recently and had him whisked back to Rome where he permits him to freely roam the streets of Rome unsupervised!*
Why has Pope Francis continually denied the victims any rights against these paedophiles under his rule?  Simple answer?  He is a paedophile himself.  Birds of a feather...............


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah dont you think Christ would have charity for the Pope even if he was as bad as you say?


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Jeri, you've been deceived. Your 'courts' are merely the rantings of one man on a blog. Seriously. There is no court, no real people making those allegations. You are choosing to believe these lies because they give credence to the hate in your soul. But I implore you, look in to these websites. Do some digging, even a cursory google search. Can you find any source at all that corroborates the claims, or even the existence, of the ITCCS? for the good of your soul, look in to the people you are choosing to believe.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Rosie, then there is this one -
> 
> Pope Francis Accused of Shielding Priests Who Sexually Abused Children | VICE News



Jeremiah------there could be----some kind of justification for TRYING to deal
with the problem within the family---------even I think it wrong and you think
it wrong---------there are people who would argue that KEEPING it in the community
can be a good choice--------if HANDLED WELL


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




*Christian fundamentalism,* movement in American Protestantism that arose in the late 19th century in reaction to theological modernism, which aimed to revise traditional Christian beliefs to accommodate new developments in the natural and social sciences,

So much for it always was

Christian fundamentalism | American Protestant movement


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Rosie, then there is this one -
> ...



This paedophile pope is sweeping everything under the rug because they have got too much on him.  His reward for his participation and protection of his fellow paedophiles was that he was crowned Pope. Satan always rewards his best servants with promotions in his own kingdom.  The kingdom of Satan is well organized.  This Pope is right at the top of it and the Jesuit General who he works with Adolfo Pachon - who was identified by 48 victims as one of the ones who raped and molested them.  It's a wicked bunch.  I pray God's judgment comes swiftly upon them.


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Jeri

I think your issues with the catholic church go deeper then you are letting on, and attaching your Satan to it . Hopefully you will get some professional help to get over the trauma you evidently went through


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


And for them to try and lie and say they've been around since Jesus?  I think born agains are very cult like.  That article I posted was very accurate.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I can assure you there is nothing personal about it concerning my own time in the Roman Catholic Church.  I was never molested by any Roman Catholic or priest, bishop, Cardinal.  My concern is for the millions of children who have been irreparably harmed by the paedophiles who are protected inside the RCC.   The false teaching inside the RCC is what perpetuates much of it - the Bible never taught that a priest could not get married!  I am a priest according to scripture - a royal priesthood, a holy nation and I'm married - the man made laws of Roman Catholicism forbidding to marry - have created the homosexual problem - attracting them to their church where it is open season on children.   As for you, Guno?  I have heard of Jews converting to Catholicism (because they were threatened with death if they refused to convert)  before but I'm surprised you decided to do it.  I would not have expected it.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


i don't think jeri went through any personal trauma with the church. she was never catholic, so i don't see how she would have had a bad experience.

my guess is she found religion later in life in a tent - or the equivalent - at the feet of a charismatic 'fire and brimstone' type that impressed upon her a history of christianity that relied heavily on the catholic church, and any other denomination having a different interpretation of scripture other than their own, being evil and wrong, and that she then, riding that revival high, burned a lot of bridges with family and friends that can't be rebuilt. the end result is she has to double down on her hatred or else face the music that she is the cause of her own misery.


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Looks like a hit a nerve there Jeri!!!  
Sorry Jeri i would never convert to a pagan belief system like Christianity , Why would a Jew debase  and dirty themselves


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Lying for your jesus again Jeri?

No surprise!


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





ogibillm said:


> at the feet of a charismatic 'fire and brimstone' type



Also she might have married that preacher because he has a big Johnson and brings her to talking in tongues


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This Pope is right at the top of it and the Jesuit General who he works with Adolfo Pachon - who was identified by 48 victims as one of the ones who raped and molested them.


i'm very interested in seeing your source for this claim.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


you joke, but a love affair of some sort would fit right in.


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





ogibillm said:


> riding that revival high, burned a lot of bridges with family and friends that can't be rebuilt. the end result is she has to double down on her hatred or else face the music that she is the cause of her own misery.



Bingo , like disowning her family, which is the most importing thing in life

And she did say she went to benny hinns "church"


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

guno said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


lol. guess he forgot to 'heal' her


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I need an update-----has the   pope said anything worthy of discussion yet???
> ...


Have you ever asked yourself why you're so fucking stupid?  It's a real problem, you should look into it.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You don't know any history of any kind about anyone.   End of story.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I pray God's mercy just sort of passes you by.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


she thinks one guy in canada operating a blog is an international court in brussels. there is no limit to the lies that jeri will believe if it confirms her hate.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


No one can name any institution or church that hasn't had a problem with sexual predators. The one difference between the Catholic Church and other institutions is that they have, in the past, protected molesters.  The policy for dealing with them now isn't nearly enough.   The church should be a little more forgiving on the rules for parishoners  and a lot less forgiving of clerics who commit such horrendous sins.   Priests like that shouldn't just be defrocked, they should be excommunicated.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your church is probably filled with child molesters.......they just like to keep it on the down low.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


And I can see that you are a committed and confirmed dummy.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


All between your ears.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Religion is the new Monsanto.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.  He isn't a world leader.  He isn't a spokesman for God.  He is a false prophet.  Have nothing to do with him.
> 
> The bible is clear that those who do not bring the Doctrine of Jesus Christ we are not to receive into our own home.  We are to have nothing to do with them.  So turn off your televisions, I phones, computers and ignore the news if he still insists on forcing himself on Americans.
> 
> ...










For it is written:  
Dig that crazy butthurt.​


----------



## Pogo (Sep 25, 2015)

mdk said:


> View attachment 50503
> 
> Pope Francis is clearly a monster.



I bet he's got a big clock.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 50503
> ...


Bigger than Jerry Sandusky's but smaller than Dennis Hastert's.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah, have you found a source for us to back up your claim that 48 people have identified Adolfo Rachon as their rapist?
Have you found any evidence that the ITCCS is anything other than a one man blog based in Canada?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If he comes?  Ignore him and do not show up for this nonsense.



*Hebrews 13: 1* Let mutual love continue. Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers for by doing that some have entertained angels without knowing it.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Taz said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


More deep thoughtful insights from this forum's resident scholar of religions.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


He said CLOCK! :


Liminal said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## OZman (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> the man made laws of Roman Catholicism forbidding to marry - have created the homosexual problem - attracting them to their church where it is open season on children



Obvious lies to promote your hatred Jeremiah. Protestants can no longer dismiss abuse as a ‘Catholic problem’ | Symon Hill


----------



## OZman (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> My concern is for the millions of children who have been irreparably harmed by the paedophiles who are protected inside the RCC.



Why just pick on Catholics?

"25 MORE SHOCKING ARRESTS": Pastors Charged With Sex Crimes - Awkward Moments Children's Bible


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

OZman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > My concern is for the millions of children who have been irreparably harmed by the paedophiles who are protected inside the RCC.
> ...



Catholics?  He is the head of the Roman Catholic Church and he's been charged with child sex trafficking and raping children - are you not understanding the seriousness of this situation?  Quit defending your paedophile Pope!  My heavens!  You people are seriously in denial! 

After reading some of the comments on this board - I'm thinking .......

 It's wonder so many children become victims of sex abuse in the Catholic church!  We cannot wake up the caretakers /  parents /those who should be protecting them!  They are handing them over to these child molesters with blind trust!  How sad is that?!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

OZman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > the man made laws of Roman Catholicism forbidding to marry - have created the homosexual problem - attracting them to their church where it is open season on children
> ...



 I hate the Catholic Babylonian religion and its false doctrines -not the people who have been brainwashed into believing it is "the One True Church".    When people are told not to read the KJV Bible and hear their masses in Latin it is no wonder they remain in the dark about what is going on.


----------



## Toro (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so happy God's representative has decided to bless us and visit our country.
> ...



Correct.

And Pope Francis is God's representative on earth.

Bless him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah, have you found a source for us to back up your claim that 48 people have identified Adolfo Rachon as their rapist?
> Have you found any evidence that the ITCCS is anything other than a one man blog based in Canada?



It was posted earlier today on this thread.   Read the thread.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Toro said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Satan is not God.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah, have you found a source for us to back up your claim that 48 people have identified Adolfo Rachon as their rapist?
> ...


i've read the thread. you only point to the ITCCS - a one man blog from Canada. so do you have any other proof? anything other than the canadian liar?


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


charged? by whom?


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> You people are seriously in denial!



Oh how  ironic!!


----------



## mdk (Sep 25, 2015)

A thousand blessings on the Lord and his representative on Earth, Pope Francis.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is the bench warrant they have for Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka as Pope Francis - 48 victims identified him as their abuser - are you going to accuse 48 victims and call them liars to cover for this paedophile Pope?   I certainly hope not.  You will be answering to God for it if you do!   Count on it!  

Welcome to ITCCS.ORG and The International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State | Our Mandate:  (1) To lawfully prosecute those people and institutions responsible for the exploitation, trafficking, torture and murder of children, past and present, and  (2) To stop these and other criminal actions by church and state, including by disestablishing those same institutions.

*Will the Pope face arrest by Interpol this week?*

Posted on September 21, 2015
Standing arrest warrant against Jorge Bergoglio is delivered to US State Department by Interpol office in Brussels – A similar warrant compelled the resignation of Pope Benedict


*A Breaking ITCCS News Flash: 21 September, 2015*
_(As reported on Radio Free Kanata and through global wire services)_

*Washington DC:*

On the verge of the arrival to the United States of Pope Francis, Jorge Bergoglio, the American government has received from Interpol a copy of an outstanding arrest warrant against Bergoglio issued by the International Common Law Court of Justice (ICLCJ) on July 18, 2014. On that date, Bergoglio was found guilty as charged by the Court on two counts of committing and aiding or abetting crimes against humanity, including the trafficking of children, and sentenced _in absentia_to twenty five years imprisonment.


According to a source in Interpol, a copy of the arrest warrant was delivered to the US State Department by special courier on Friday, September 18, along with a formal request to the American government to comply with the terms of the arrest warrant and detain the named offender, Jorge Bergoglio.

The issuing of a similar warrant by a European government to the Vatican in early February, 2013 compelled the sudden resignation of former Pope Benedict, who was similarly convicted by the ICLCJ that same month.

Pope Francis – Bergoglio already faces protests and disruptions of his five day American tour following his controversial decision to “canonize” a genocidal catholic missionary and attend a Philadelphia gathering reputedly linked to an in-house catholic child trafficking network. _(see www.itccs.org, September 12, 2015)
_
“These controversies will make it difficult for the Obama government to simply ignore the Interpol notice and standing arrest warrant” commented Kevin Annett today from New York City, where he and an ITCCS delegation are meeting with United Nations officials regarding Bergoglio’s visit.

“Jorge Bergoglio is a duly convicted felon, and the ICLCJ warrant carries with it the force of international law. By ignoring it the United States can justifiably be charged with giving aid and comfort to a wanted criminal and colluding in a war crime”.

_Issued by the Central Office of the International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State (ITCCS)
21 September, 2015
www.itccs.org_

*Copy of the original arrest warrant summoning Jorge Bergoglio into Court:*







I hope they serve him the Bench Warrant Order and arrest him while he is in the United States of America.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Not only was he charged as guilty but Francis was sentenced to 25 yrs in prison according to the report of outcome of trial held in his absence - this is another story on how Frances tried to get his guilty paedophile friends off the hook.

Don't believe the Pope Francis sexual abuse PR stunt. Believe in payback | Sadhbh Walshe

The past is not just the past, as the church well knows, and if you want evidence that that Francis's zero-tolerance policy is merely a PR stunt, look back to the pope's time in Argentina.

Then-Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio was closely involved in the case of Father Julio Cesar Grassi, who was sentenced to 15 years in prison after being found guilty of molesting a boy in his care. Details are murky, but Anne Barrett-Doyle, who runs the website Bishop-Accountability.org, which has tracked the case closely, told me this week that Grassi remained free on conditional release until September 2013, when his final appeal was rejected, at least in part because of a private report commissioned by Bergoglio that sought to prove Grassi's innocence and, according to Barrett-Doyle, to discredit the victims.

The convicted pedophile certainly considered the current pope to be a friend and supporter – Grassi told reporters before his conviction that his Holiness "never let go of my hand".

Was it a "sin of omission" that, of the victims granted an audience with the pope this week, none were from Argentina, where that dark cloud still hangs over Francis's apparent failure to protect children from predator priests during his tenure as archbishop? Does his Holiness tolerate ignoring victims from the developing world, where advocacy groups claim that clerical abuse is still being actively covered up and where the power differential between a predator priest and his victim is that much greater?

Not that victims here in America have any power either. On Monday morning, as the pope was busy talking "reparation", the Archdiocese of St Louis settled a law suit with a young woman who claimed she was abused for five years – allegedly beginning when she was _five years old_ – by former priest Joseph D Ross.

The terms of the settlement were not disclosed, but the archdiocese's statement called the alleged victim everything but deluded "with a medical condition that causes her to falsify claims, exaggerate symptoms and make inconsistent statements". Did I mention that, a decade before that abuse was said to have begun, Father Ross pled guilty to charges that he molested an 11-year-old boy? And that he went away for "treatment", only to return to the church two years later? Oh, and that the St Louis Archdiocese has spent more than $10m dollars since 2004 in payments related to priestly "misconduct"?

"At best," Snap's Clohessy told me, "this serves as a warning to other victims that if they make a legal challenge, they will be made to pay a price for it."
_____________
So you've got a Pope here charged with being a Paedophile and child trafficking himself who has a long history of trying to discredit child victims and their testimonies in order to get his sick paedophile friends off the hook and you've got people on this thread who will question the authenticity of this tribunal court rather than ask themselves why the world courts / legal system of every country has turned a blind eye to this abuse from this Pope.  Incredible, isn't it?   48 victims who could get justice no place else turn to this court and testify that Jesuit Pope Francis and the Jesuit General - the Black Pope - Adolpho Pachon are child molesters and people still want to remain in denial.  What do you want to bet that these same people will admit that Bill Cosby is most likely a rapist after 25 plus women have come forward accusing him?  Yet here we've got 48 victims - eye witnesses who point to these men and say they are guilty and because their Catholic?  They want to give them a pass.   May God judge people that deny children justice like that.  May the LORD judge them severely!


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Millions of people came to see the pope in NYC Christians and non Christians


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Not only was he charged as guilty but Francis was sentenced to 25 yrs in prison according to the report of outcome of trial held in his absence - this is another story on how Frances tried to get his guilty paedophile friends off the hook.
> 
> Don't believe the Pope Francis sexual abuse PR stunt. Believe in payback | Sadhbh Walshe
> 
> ...



Child abuse is a crime of the highest order thankfully and hopefully they are addressing it as their churches are connected in one organization. Not so with fundamentalist christian churches in small towns hidden away from the media


many people don't seem to realize is that in the Evangelical alternative universe of the home school movement, tightly knit church communities and the cult following of a number of bigtime leaders and authors, physical punishment of children has been glorified for years.(along with child rape)

Religion and Child Abuse


----------



## OZman (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is the bench warrant they have for Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka as Pope Francis - 48 victims identified him as their abuser - are you going to accuse 48 victims and call them liars to cover for this paedophile Pope?   I certainly hope not.  You will be answering to God for it if you do!   Count on it!
> 
> Welcome to ITCCS.ORG and The International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State | Our Mandate:  (1) To lawfully prosecute those people and institutions responsible for the exploitation, trafficking, torture and murder of children, past and present, and  (2) To stop these and other criminal actions by church and state, including by disestablishing those same institutions.
> 
> ...



International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State - RationalWiki


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

OZman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the bench warrant they have for Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka as Pope Francis - 48 victims identified him as their abuser - are you going to accuse 48 victims and call them liars to cover for this paedophile Pope?   I certainly hope not.  You will be answering to God for it if you do!   Count on it!
> ...




The *International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State* (or *ITCCS*) is a one-man blog that pretends to be a tribunal established to enforce common law.[1] Despite claims of being based in Brussels, the whole thing is written in Canada by *Kevin D. Annett*, a defrocked[2] United Church of Canada minister.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Not only was he charged as guilty but Francis was sentenced to 25 yrs in prison according to the report of outcome of trial held in his absence - this is another story on how Frances tried to get his guilty paedophile friends off the hook.
> 
> Don't believe the Pope Francis sexual abuse PR stunt. Believe in payback | Sadhbh Walshe
> 
> ...


So just the lying canadian then


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is the bench warrant they have for Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka as Pope Francis - 48 victims identified him as their abuser - are you going to accuse 48 victims and call them liars to cover for this paedophile Pope?   I certainly hope not.  You will be answering to God for it if you do!   Count on it!
> 
> Welcome to ITCCS.ORG and The International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State | Our Mandate:  (1) To lawfully prosecute those people and institutions responsible for the exploitation, trafficking, torture and murder of children, past and present, and  (2) To stop these and other criminal actions by church and state, including by disestablishing those same institutions.
> 
> ...



No such thing, you cannot be that dumb can you?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Wrong - there were many, many victims who have testified - the court is legitimate - rather than accuse the victims of being liars why don't you and your Catholic friend seek the LORD and ask Him to reveal the truth about it to you?   Or are you afraid of knowing the truth?    You'd rather believe all is fine and bury your heads in the sand?    If you want to know the truth, pray about it and ask the LORD to show you - but do not add insult to injury and accuse these victims of being liars.  Or God will judge you for it and you will find yourselves in great trouble.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Wrong - there were many, many victims who have testified - the court is legitimate - rather than accuse the victims of being liars why don't you and your Catholic friend seek the LORD and ask Him to reveal the truth about it to you?   Or are you afraid of knowing the truth?    You'd rather believe all is fine and bury your heads in the sand?    If you want to know the truth, pray about it and ask the LORD to show you - but do not add insult to injury and accuse these victims of being liars.  Or God will judge you for it and you will find yourselves in great trouble.


Jeri it's one guy in canada pretending to be an international court in brussels. Why would you choose to believe such a liar? Why would you repeat his lies?


----------



## pillars (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah is a false prophet.  Boycott this thread.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong - there were many, many victims who have testified - the court is legitimate - rather than accuse the victims of being liars why don't you and your Catholic friend seek the LORD and ask Him to reveal the truth about it to you?   Or are you afraid of knowing the truth?    You'd rather believe all is fine and bury your heads in the sand?    If you want to know the truth, pray about it and ask the LORD to show you - but do not add insult to injury and accuse these victims of being liars.  Or God will judge you for it and you will find yourselves in great trouble.
> ...


Why do you believe the liars who are telling you it is one person?  It's not.  And they know it.   There are many people involved in these investigations and court hearings.   Your attempts to diminish the importance and value of the testimonies of these victims is wicked.  You should fear the LORD.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is the bench warrant they have for Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka as Pope Francis - 48 victims identified him as their abuser - are you going to accuse 48 victims and call them liars to cover for this paedophile Pope?   I certainly hope not.  You will be answering to God for it if you do!   Count on it!
> 
> Welcome to ITCCS.ORG and The International Tribunal into Crimes of Church and State | Our Mandate:  (1) To lawfully prosecute those people and institutions responsible for the exploitation, trafficking, torture and murder of children, past and present, and  (2) To stop these and other criminal actions by church and state, including by disestablishing those same institutions.
> 
> ...


you really don't understand that the ITCCS and ICLCJ are just figments of a blogger's imagination, do you?
you don't understand that any supposed testimony given to them never happened, that the events they describe are the ranting of one lunatic. 

Jeri, you have a sickness. your heart is filled with hate and you need to let that go.

Please, for your own soul, look into the ITCCS and ICLCJ. tell us what you find. who were the judges at these supposed hearings? who were the witnesses? why has no legitimate news outlet covered the events or interviewed the witnesses? why is it that there is so much evidence but only one court, one court that doesn't actually exist, has ever heard that evidence?


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


who are they? give us names. where is the court located? what other cases has it heard? when was it founded and by whom? 
prove to us it's not just one guy because that's what the evidence i have points to. 
snopes.com: Pope Benedict Resignation

give us your evidence. prove to us it's more than one guy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone who denies the truth when it is right in front of them is not going to listen, Ogillim.  That describes you to a T.  You are determined not to believe what has been put right in front of you and want to discredit the victims and those defending them because you are more interested in protecting your paedophile Pope and his paedophile Jesuit General - the black Pope.   With that, Ecclesiaster 12:14 is for you. I won't be having any further discussion about this with you.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Anyone who denies the truth when it is right in front of them is not going to listen, Ogillim.  That describes you to a T.  You are determined not to believe what has been put right in front of you and want to discredit the victims and those defending them because you are more interested in protecting your paedophile Pope and his paedophile Jesuit General - the black Pope.   With that, Ecclesiaster 12:14 is for you. I won't be having any further discussion about this with you.


Can't do it, can you? And now when faced with evidence that so much of what you believe is wrong you're going to stop discussing it and run away. 

Do you understand how that looks? For one it sure makes my  hypothetical biography of you look a hell of a lot more plausible


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is another excellent piece of documentation from a former Roman Catholic priest who was trained by the Jesuits - he was a priest for 22 yrs. a Catholic for over 40 yrs and then he left the Roman Catholic Church and became a Christian.  He knows what he is talking about and is well able to interpret Jorge Bergoglio's aka as Pope Francis words in his inauguration speech which was on March 19th, 2013.  This is is quite an informative video.  Watch it and you'll see Frances True Colors!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

The truth about the Jesuits - ex Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera has given us more information to expose the evil of Roman Catholicism, the Vatican and the Jesuits than any other person who has ever lived I believe.  He gave his life to get this information to us.  It is important that we listen to him and learn the truth.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You certainly do babble on about Babylon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

part two of Dr. Alberto Rivera's testimony


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > OZman said:
> ...


  I've only just begun to expose the evil inside the RCC here.  If you don't want the truth?   You had better find another thread, Liminal.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Part three of ex-Jesuit Priest Dr. Alberto Rivera testimony -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Part four Dr. Alberto Rivera:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr. Alberto Rivera - Day five - make sure to watch all the videos - this is excellent - you will learn so much!  Make sure to copy these videos and mass email to your friends, loved ones, co - workers - to every Catholic you know - that they will have the opportunity to learn the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Day 6 - Dr. Alberto Rivera


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Day 7 - Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex Jesuit Priest exposing the anti - Christ Roman Catholic Institution -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

The story that Ogillibm claims was made up by one man.  Think again.  There has been a massive covered up - have a look at this video part one - 


More and more people are asking - how are they getting away with this? Why isn't the Vatican and this pope shut down and put behind bars?  How is the Roman Catholic Institution able to get away with such crimes against men, women and children?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Part two -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

From Kevin Annett - 
Published on Apr 29, 2014
Defendants Pope Francis Bergoglio, Catholic Jesuit Superior General Adolfo Pachon and Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby were found guilty of rape, torture, murder and trafficking of children. 

Five judges of the International Common Law Court of Justice in Brussels determined that the crimes occurred as recently as 2010.

 Since last March over 48 eyewitnesses have come forward to testify before this ICLCJ Court about the defendants’ activities as members of the Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult. 

The Ninth Circle Satanic Cult was said to do child sacrifices at Roman Catholic cathedrals in Montreal, New York, Rome, Scotland, London, Carnarvon Castle in Wales, an undisclosed French Chateau in Holland and at Canadian Catholic and Anglican Indian residential schools in Kamloops, British Columbia and Brantford, Ontario Canada. 

The Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult was believed to use privately owned forest groves in the US, Canada, France and Holland for their “Human Hunting Parties” for global elites including members of European royal families. 

Teens were said to be obtained by the mafia, then stripped naked, raped, hunted down and killed. The Chief Prosecutor stated. “The Catholic Church is the world’s largest corporation and appears to be in collusion with the mafia, governments, police and courts worldwide.”

Two adolescent women told the ICLCJ Court that Pope Francis raped them while participating in child sacrifices.

 Eight other eyewitnesses confirmed their allegations of being witness to rape and child sacrifices.

 The Ninth Circle Satanic Cult were said to take place during the Springs of 2009 and 2010 in rural Holland and Belgium. Pope Francis was also found to be a perpetrator in satanic child sacrifice rites while acting as an Argentine priest and Bishop according to a sealed document obtained from the Vatican archives. 

A second record dated Dec. 25 1967 called the Magisterial Privilege was said to show that every new Pope was required to participate in Ninth Circle Satanic Cult ritual sacrifices of newborn children, including drinking their blood. 

The documents were presented to the ICLCJ Court by a prominent Vatican official and a former Vatican Curia employee. Last month an investigator for the Irish Garda Police Force testified before the five judges and 27 jury members that marks on the bones of nearly 796 children found in an Irish Roman Catholic Nun septic tank indicated they had been ritually killed. 

The witness testified that forensic experts had confirmed the decapitation and dismemberment of the babies in the mass grave resembled the usual signs of ritualistic murder or child sacrifice. A BBC documentary exposed a fifty-year scandal of child trafficking by the Catholic church in Spain. 

Over 300,000 babies were stolen from their parents up to the 1990s. Mothers were told their babies died and were buried in mass graves. The Catholic Church was said to have made $20 billion dollars on the adoptions. .


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> The story that Ogillibm claims was made up by one man.  Think again.  There has been a massive covered up - have a look at this video part one -
> 
> 
> More and more people are asking - how are they getting away with this? Why isn't the Vatican and this pope shut down and put behind bars?  How is the Roman Catholic Institution able to get away with such crimes against men, women and children?


just because a bunch of idiots repeat each other doesn't make it true. 

come on, Jeri. your best source was a fraud. doesn't that tell you something?


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> From Kevin Annett -
> Published on Apr 29, 2014
> Defendants Pope Francis Bergoglio, Catholic Jesuit Superior General Adolfo Pachon and Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby were found guilty of rape, torture, murder and trafficking of children.
> 
> ...


back to the made up court?


----------



## Liminal (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > I had been contemplating another trip to Rome this winter but since this Pope has sold off all the Vatical treasures and donated the money to the poor then there's little left to see.
> ...


No purgatory?  I'd say you're there already since your theological education is evidently all based on U-Tube videos.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here are prosecutors who investigated the Catholic church clergy for satanic ritual abuse and murder of a nun - listen to this if you do not believe that investigators have evidence about these types of crimes by the Catholic church clergy -


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here are prosecutors who investigated the Catholic church clergy for satanic ritual abuse and murder of a nun - listen to this if you do not believe that investigators have evidence about these types of crimes by the Catholic church clergy -


prosecutors? what courts?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is more evidence on the story of the babies stolen at hospitals by Catholic nuns - the testimony of one man?  No, this news story is well known but justice has never come for them.  Sadly.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Excellent video exposing the truth about the Roman Catholic Church and the millions upon millions of child victims who have suffered horrific crimes because of them.  God bless this man and all who work with him to demand justice for the crimes against by the Roman Catholic Institution and their Jesuits - the crimes they have committed against innocent children.  May God avenge every single one of these child victims and bring the fire of His judgment upon those who harmed them and those who covered up for the people abusing them.  May the Judgment of God fall on the wicked and avenge these child victims,  in Jesus Name.  

Some people think the world is really in a bad state but then one day they learn the truth. It's far, FAR worse than what they first thought.  Satan's church is the Roman Catholic Church.  People had better wake up to the truth fast.  Or they will be answering to God for it at the Judgment Seat of Jesus Christ.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Excellent video exposing the truth about the Roman Catholic Church and the millions upon millions of child victims who have suffered horrific crimes because of them.
> 
> Some people think the world is really in a bad state but then one day they learn the truth. It's far, FAR worse than what they first thought.


and again back to the fake court.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

How many of you have heard of the push for Sunday Law? 

Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015

*Sunday Law*





On this page you will find the latest news relating to the national and international Sunday law. If you come across any Sunday law news that isn't listed below then please feel free to email us and let us know ... (mail@endtimes-bibleprophecy.com). Thank you.

*Scroll down for news updates*

Blue laws (national Sunday laws) are already on the law books across America and around the world, they just need to be ENFORCED. And as we know from Revelation 13, it is America (the earth beast) that causes the world to worship the sea beast (bow to the "authority" of the Vatican) and to take her mark.

_Daniel 6:5 ...'Then said these men, we shall not find any occasion against this Daniel, except we find it against him *concerning the law of His God*.'_

_"In the fourth and fifth centuries, Sunday shows and Sunday theaters, it was complained, hindered the "devotion of the faithful," because many of the members attended them in preference to the church services. The church, therefore, demanded that the state interfere, and promote Sunday observance by law. "In this way," Says Neander "the church received help from the state for the furtherence of her ends." This union of church and state served to establish the Papacy in power. *A similar course pursued now will produce the same results*."_ (AUGUSTUS NEANDER, General History of the Christian Religion and the Church, Torey translation (3rd American ed.), vol. 2, pp. 300,301)

*! Warning to Sabbath Keepers !* Please do not become complacent in your faith, merely waiting for the Sunday law to be enforced. We NEED to have a *DAILY* relationship with Jesus Christ in order to get through the time of trouble that is coming. Are you living for Christ everyday?

_Revelation 12:11 ...'*And they overcame him by the blood of the lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto death*.'_ ... These are powerful words and they describe the TRUE people of God. Who are they? They are the ones who trust in the blood of Jesus, and by the word of their testimony, SHOW that their lives were totally devoted to God. And as Revelation 14:12 says, they (the saints) are the ones who keep the faith OF Jesus. They don't just have faith 'IN' Jesus, they keep the faith OF Christ. In other words, the faith, character and life of Jesus is actively being LIVED OUT in their lives. Does this describe you? Are you covered by CHRIST AND HIS RIGHTEOUSNESS?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

This Jesuit Pope is pushing to make Sunday Law a law in Israel too.  Look at this:
*Sunday Law News Update*
.

*Bill put forward again to Propose making Sunday a day of rest in Israel (September 2015)*
_"Jewish Home party MK Yinon Magal has tabled a bill that would make Sunday an official day off in Israel, in a move that is likely to reignite debate over the somewhat controversial topic."_

We can see how far reaching the Papacy's plans are with regards to the Sunday law, now that lawmakers in Israel are even trying to push for Sunday rest. There might be some opposition to it now. But Satan will find a way to quiet that opposition. The Sunday law is coming friends!

News Article: Link
Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015


.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

The Pope is having his Bishop's urge the enforcement of Sunday Law.  Look at this story: 


*Italian Bishop urges CEO of Fiat Chrysler Automobiles to shut down on Sundays (August 2015)*
_"An Italian bishop has written an open letter to the CEO of Fiat Chrysler Automobiles calling for the closing of its plant in Melfi from 10:00 PM on Saturdays to 10:00 PM on Sundays."_

News Article: Link


Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Pope Francis is pushing to make this a law - for ALL PEOPLE - in every nation - an INTERNATIONAL LAW - that Sunday there will be no work.  No buying.  No selling.  No buying, no selling on Sunday.  No business opened on Sunday.   Everything shuts down irregardless of whether you are a Catholic or not if this law is enforced?  You will be fined if you run your business on a Sunday. 

*A Secular Sabbath rest now being Pushed! (May 2015)*
_"You need & deserve a secular sabbath - Perhaps it's no surprise that more and more people, *whatever their religion, or lack of religion* - are turning to the ancient idea of the Sabbath. Even God, after all, rested on the seventh day ... In Silicon Valley, more and more techies observe what they call an 'Internet Sabbath,'' going completely off-line every week from Friday evening to Monday morning."_

*Do you see how widespread this is becoming friend? Do you think it will be a problem to convince unbelievers to take a day off once a week (Sunday)? I don't think it will, as more and more people are embracing 'some kind' of sabbath rest.*

Article: Link
Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

This is happening right now - read this - laws are being passed to restrict shopping as well as laws enforced to stop businesses from being opened on Sunday.  

*Cyprus Government approves law to restrict Sunday shopping (May 2015)*
_"The House of Representatives has approved, by majority vote, legislation restricting opening hours for shops on Sundays. The changes, which have been blasted by pro-business groups, means that shopping malls, department stores and supermarkets will be forbidden from opening on Sundays."_

News: Link

*UPDATE ON CYPRUS:* Sunday shopping ban to be deffered until November due to public outcry. Link

.

*Catholic Bishops in Uraguay push for 'Workers Rights' .... meaning Sunday Rest! (April 2015)*
[TRANSLATED] _"Protect workers' rights, men and women: this is the call made by the Bishops of Uruguay, in a note, in view of the International Labour Day ... Sunday, day of rest to be dedicated to God and family ... This accelerated time and agitated, that often get room for meeting and deteriorates the quality of our relationships with others, with us, with the creation and with God, emphasising the importance of Sunday rest as time of praise to the creator, family time, encounter and quiet, stress the prelates in the note."_

Article: Link
Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

.

*Chile enacts law to ensure Sunday rest for Commerce Workers (April 2015)*
[TRANSLATED] _"The president of Chile, Michelle Bachelet promulgated the law governing working hours of workers trade initiative that establishes Sunday rest, in addition to the two monthly employees have this item seven Sundays a year ... He also said that the new legislation is the result of joint and coordinated between representatives of workers and employers in commerce and supermarkets and the Ministry of Labor and Social Welfare, in order to develop proposals that go in improving the system of work and Sunday rest, as well as productivity and organization of the working day of the sector."_

News Article: Link

.

*US Senator asks for a Bill to Mandate SUNDAY Church Attendance! (March 2015)*
_"Senator Sylvia Allen, while discussing a gun bill, proposed the idea of mandating church attendance on Sundays to 'bring back the soul of the country'."_

You will notice in the video that the senator says you can choose your own religion/church, but the church attendance needs to be on Sunday. So could Rome's ploy with regards to the first stage of the Sunday law be to say to true sabbath keepers .... you can keep your sabbath, but you need to go to church on Sunday ... in a bid to deceive and lull sabbath keepers into taking the mark? We know there are already some Seventh-day Adventist churches holding Sunday services now. Please stay alert and stay true to your God!

News Video: Link SEE ALSO THIS VIDEO

Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

*Declaration Signed in Poland by Catholics, Orthodox and Evangelicals to Protect Sunday (January 2015)*
_"A significant part of this year's Week of Prayer for Christian Unity Churches was a joint appeal for respect for Sunday. Signed up to the present in Poland Churches of all traditions: Orthodox, Evangelical and Catholic. Church leaders remind workers and employers that the free Sunday is essential to deepen their faith, family life and human health. Authorities representing the right to call so its protection, noting that forcing believers to work on Sunday violates the right to freedom of religion."_

News Article: Link and Here

.

*UNIONS UNITE to prevent opening of Shops in Jaragua do Sul, Brazil on Sundays (December 2014)*
_"On the afternoon of 16 December, the trade union movement CUT of every state, representatives of the National Confederation of Workers in Commerce and Services - CONTRACS and the Federation of Workers in Commerce and Services of Santa Catarina - FECESC, marched through the city and talked with the population and the commerce asking everyone to press the 11 city councilors, to vote contrary to Bill 174 proposes that free time to the local shops."_



News Article: Link
Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

*Hungarian Government passes the Sunday Closure bill, Initiated by CHRISTIAN DEMOCRATS (December 2014)*
_"On Tuesday, representatives in Hungary passed a controversial Sunday shopping ban affecting large-sized retailers, initiated by Christian Democrats KDNP, the junior partner in the governing coalition and later endorsed by Prime Minister Viktor Orban."_

News Article: Link

.

*Government enforces Sunday rest law for Businesses in Santa Fe, Argentina (December 2014)*
_"On Tuesday santafe government enacted the law that restores the mandatory Sunday rest for clerks. You must have the support of municipal councils ... In article 1 states that 'commercial and / or services in the province of Santa Fe establishments must remain closed on Sundays.'"_

News Article: Link



.

*Archbishop of Milan Pushes Sunday law with TRADE UNIONS in Italy (December 2014)*
_"The archbishop of Milan visiting traders Union launches into an impassioned defense of Sunday at home for the workers. '*The rest is a crucial element for our existence*'."_

Ellen White said that the trade unions would be used to help bring about the Sunday law, and we can see the effort that the Roman Catholic Church are making in pushing the 'Sunday rest' issue with the unions. Prophecy is being fulfilled friends. We need to BE READY!

News Article: Link

.

*German unions and churches win Sunday shopping fight to tighten rules (December 2014)*
_"While neighbouring France rolled out plans this week to loosen restrictions on Sunday work hours, Germany is tightening rules on the few businesses that had been allowed to open. The country's ban on stores trading on Sundays, which stretches back to 1919, was enshrined in the West German constitution after World War 2. Unions and churches oppose any effort to relax regulations ... Last month, Germany's top court ordered the state of Hesse to stop letting libraries, video stores and lottery sellers operate on Sundays."_

News Article: Link

.

*Hungary Christian Democrats submit bill on mandatory Sunday rest day (November 2014)*
_"Hungarian lawmakers to vote on Sunday shopping ban as gov't backs bill ... If the bill submitted by the ruling Fidesz party's minor ally is passed by Hungarian lawmakers, the general rule for businesses from 15 March 2015 will be the following:
- opening hours on working days are from 6 A.M. to 10 P.M.
*- on Sundays and holidays businesses must be closed*
- stores may be open on five Sundays a year between 6 A.M. and 10 P.M.
- stores may be open between 6 A.M. and noon on 24 December and on 31 December_

News Article: Link

.

*Israel Stock Exchange Plan to Close on Sunday and work on Friday (September 2014)*
_"The Monday through Friday work week is coming to Israel - at least at the stock market. In the coming days, the management of the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange will present a plan to members that would have the exchange close on Sunday, and the current Friday day off would become a regular work day ... The directors of the TASE support the plan, and reports in the media quote stock exchange officials as saying that the idea has strong support among members."_

Not in Israel surely? Yes, in Israel too!

News Article: Link

.

*'The Lord's Day Alliance' in America is Pushing for People to Lobby for a Sunday Rest Law (September 2014)*
_"Second, we can lobby for and practice in our lives and even corporate life the maintenance of a Lord’s Day asking, what would Jesus do on this day? As the LDA finds its voice in a society that is hungry for its message it can best do this in alliance with others ... Such could lead to work with the United Nations Advisory Committee on Environmental Sabbath/World Day of Rest. And, there are almost endless possibilities of engagement with the Labor Sabbath movement and Marketplace Ministries ... In other words, if we look around we might find many who would rally to an alliance of the Lord’s Day and its integration of spirituality with social justice, as we find our voice and our place in challenging times."_

With all the troubles in the world now, and with the world looking to Pope Francis for a 'solution', we could soon see the Sunday issue being pushed in the spotlight a lot more as a 'solution' to the world's woes.

Article: Link

Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015

.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that a bad thing to you Jeremiah, observing the 7th day?

When I was a teen working in retail, in my State, all retail was closed on Sundays....then when they finally passed a law to open 5 hours on Sunday, they had to pay us employees having to work Sundays, time and a half...for the 5 hours....

once Sundays were A-ok for people to work, it eventually became 24 hours being opened if a store wished and ALL HOLIDAYS now, retail employees have to work....

that's life in the world of Mamon, I guess....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

*Ikea France convicted for Violation of the Sunday Rest Law (July 2014)*

_"A court has convicted Ikea's French branch for violations of the Sunday rest. It has been fined 120,000 euro in damages which it has to pay 8 employees, but the cost could surge to 30 million euro ... Eight employees, from its Paris Nord 2 store, finally took the company to court and got FO's support, a socialist labour union. The judge has now agreed with the plaintiffs and awarded them 3,500 to 34,000 euro each, depending on the number of Sundays they had to work."_

News: Link

.

*Pope Francis says No-Work Sundays are Good for all People, not just Christians (July 2014)*
_"Pope Francis has lamented the abandoning of the traditionally Christian practice of not working on Sundays, saying it has a negative impact on families and friendships."_

You will see this argument all the time now. God is pushed in the background and the focus is becoming all about SOCIETY. It's difficult I suppose to push the obedience angle, because keeping Sunday isn't being obedient anyway. But more and more we are seeing this great push for families and society from a humanistic approach.

News: Link

Sunday Law News Update for 2014 - 2015

________________
So what do you think of Pope Francis and his international Sunday law?  You do not get to choose - you are forced by law to not work on Sunday, not shop on Sunday, to do nothing on Sunday or you'll pay a very big fine if you have a business and if you are a private citizen?  Who knows what they will do.  Maybe he plans on having people arrested.  After all, if he gets away with this Sunday Law business who's to say it won't extend to Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and he'll be telling you what to do in every area of your life.   How does that sound to you?  Is he still that humble little poor man or do you sense a Dictator in the making?   Listen, he wants this to be a law for the entire world.  You atheists are included.  He is going to force all of you to observe Sunday with no buying and no selling and no working.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 25, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Is that a bad thing to you Jeremiah, observing the 7th day?
> 
> When I was a teen working in retail, in my State, all retail was closed on Sundays....then when they finally passed a law to open 5 hours on Sunday, they had to pay us employees having to work Sundays, time and a half...for the 5 hours....
> 
> ...



No, I rest on Sunday and do not work.  But I'm not under the law.  If I need to go to the store and buy some groceries I go to the store.  This Pope wants to shut the world down on Sunday and force everyone to observe Sunday whether they want to or not.  Do you think that is fair?  I don't.  Jesus Christ never forced his will upon anyone.  This man is a power hungry wolf who is already showing his true colors if you will pay attention to what he is up to.  People had better wake up!  

He is trying to force his Sunday Law on Israel!  They are Jews and observe Saturday as their Sabbath!  He has some nerve!   Where's Rosie?  She'll tell you.  The man has no right to dictate to the world what they must do on Sunday - he has no right to enforce ANY LAWS.  He's acting as a Dictator from behind the scenes.  Just wait until he comes out with it all the way.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a bad thing to you Jeremiah, observing the 7th day?
> ...


Jeremiah, may I be honest with you?  I think you are off your rocker on this and your obsession with the Pope.

He can't force anyone to do this....if they agree and do it, it is of their own free will....the Pope controls nothing but the Vatican...Italy is it's own country....

he can request all he wants, he does not rule though...the Italians rule their own country, with their own government.


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 26, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




we allow our pastors to marry so they dont feel the urge to rape kids.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



the pope has a huge influence on   hundreds of millions of people


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a bad thing to you Jeremiah, observing the 7th day?
> ...



Jeremiah-----you got a link?    the pope is trying to impose sunday as an
enforced Sabbath for the whole world?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The KJV Bible is very clear that marriage is not to be forbidden and that those who forbid others to marry, forbid others to abstain from meat are teaching false doctrine and are not part of the body of Christ.  The Apostle Peter was a married man.  Jesus healed his mother in law of a fever.

It is written:
And when Jesus was come into Peter's house, he saw his wife's mother laid, and sick of a fever.
Matthew 8:14


Peter didn't abstain from meat on "Good Friday."  Jesus never told Peter to divorce his wife nor did he tell his other disciples they could not be married.  The teachings of Roman Catholicism have no biblical explanation which is why the Bible calls their teachings - "Doctrines of Devils".   There is no biblical evidence in Scripture that Peter ever visited Rome.  NONE.   Considering the Catholic Doctrine insists that Peter was appointed head of the church in Rome don't you find it strange that in Paul's letter to the Romans he greets everyone but Peter?  Peter's name he does not mention even once!  Why?  He wasn't there.  If Peter had been the leader of the church in Rome he would have addressed Peter first and called him as such.  Paul never did.  Paul was the one called to preach to the Romans.  Not Peter.  Peter wasn't called to preach to the Gentiles, Peter was called by Jesus Christ to preach to the Jews.  When the false Catholic System was set up - they didn't search out the facts very well before setting up their false teachings.  It's obvious they didn't know the Scriptures.  So how is it possible they wrote them?  Answer?  They didn't.  The Scriptures were recorded by the early Church.  Not the Catholics.

More evidence - it is reported Peter's Tomb was found in Israel not too far ago.  Once again the lies of the Vatican were exposed - they claimed to have Peter's body at the Vatican.  Another Vatican myth exposed.  The entire religion is built on a lie.  Millions are perishing and going to hell for following this false religion.  Pray for the Roman Catholic people that they will flee from Catholicism and call on Jesus Christ to save them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I believe you are seriously deceived individual, Care4all, but I won't lower my standards to meet yours in falsely accusing you of insanity. I believe morally you are sick but mentally you know what you are doing.  Which is why you are going to be held accountable before God for pretending this Pope is harmless and that the Vatican does not have plans to rule a One World false religion in the NWO.  Is it worth your soul going to hell over? Defending this anti-Christ system?  Accusing good of being evil and defending evil as if it were good?   You had better think very hard about that.  Or you will find yourself in hell on a day you least expect it. Satan does not give any forewarning and your open season playing on his ground with your lies and wicked behavior.  You have falsely accused me.  I have no obsession with the Pope - I have a passion to defend the truth of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and warn the people to stay away from this wolf in sheep's clothing and have nothing to do with Catholicism.  If they are in it, they need to leave. 

The ex-Jesuits who are now Christian have come out to warn the people in America of Rome's intention. The Sunday Law they intend to have as "International Law" is only the tip of the iceberg.  The world hasn't seen anything yet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Which is what makes him so dangerous, Rosie.  It is not as much influence as they are using mind control.   The discussion about mind control was mentioned on SBN Frances and Friends concerning what the Roman Vatican is involved in and how deceitful they are in their methods.  There was a Christian on their discussion panel who said he met with a Military person who told him that within 3 days he could use certain methods to control his mind that he would be completely brainwashed and submitting to him.  Within 3 days.  That is why the people of the world should not listen to this Pope, they should not have anything to do with him.  He is a very evil man and the history of Catholicism has already taught us they are capable of anything including mass murder. They murdered 58 million people over a period of 605 years of Inquisitions.  This is a very bloody religion that cannot be trusted.  I count it more dangerous than Islam and that is saying something.


----------



## Votto (Sep 26, 2015)

guno said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 50817
> ...



Only you would ask such a question.

Just the mere fact that it troubles you puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

This is Rabbi Steven Ben-Denoon giving a report from Israel on what he suspects this Pope is planning and also a report on his trip to the USA.  I find this Rabbi to be very well informed on what is happening concerning the Vatican and this Pope.  May God bless this Rabbi for warning people! 


Published on Aug 16, 2015
September is almost upon us and I have wondered if this is really the beginning of the New World Order or is this going to be the NWCO New World Catholic Order. Pope Francis is calling for One World Religion, One World Government, and One World Monetary System. Well in many Non Canonized books he is prophesied of in detail by Yahshua (Jesus) this may be why the Vatican refused these books addmition to the Cannon


----------



## Liminal (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The reason fundamentalist types can't stand the Pope is because he carries real moral authority, his message crosses all kinds of lines, cultural, political, economic and religious.   The Pope's primary messages of Christianity are one's of caring for the people who need help most, the poor, the sick, homeless, ordinary working people struggling to survive, victims of war and oppression.   Unlike your superficial philosophy, the Pope's message is one of inclusion, not exclusion.    He's more concerned about how we live our live's here on earth than what we say we believe.......because that's how you get to heaven.   The Pope is concerned about the state of humanity now, while fundamentalists are preoccupied with rapture dogma and armageddon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Massive list of Roman Catholic False doctrines

We can begin here - 

*
Mary had many other children in addition to Jesus
*





Because these verses so clearly contradict Catholic doctrine, Catholic interpreters will insist these are cousins, kinsmen, or from a supposed earlier marriage of Joseph. Of course, the Bible proves all these things wrong. The Catechism gives this ridiculous and incorrect explanation:


"The Church has always understood these passages as not referring to other children of the Virgin Mary. In fact James and Joseph, 'brothers of Jesus,' are the sons of another Mary, a disciple of Christ..." Pg. 126 #500).
*Matthew 13:55-56 & Mark 6:3
*
Cannot simply be cousins because Colossians 4:10 uses a separate Greek word. John 1:41 uses the same term of Peter and his brother.

The Catholic Catechism says of these verses: "The Church has always understood these passages as not referring to other children of the Virgin Mary. In fact James and Joseph, 'brothers of Jesus,' are the sons of another Mary, a disciple of Christ..." Pg. 126 #500).

The Catholic church teaches that the Mary in these passages is the mother of Jesus, but Jesus brothers and sisters are children of another woman also named Mary. The children are so clearly the offspring of the "Mary" of this passage, that the Pope has come to the conclusion is must be a different Mary! Incredible!

Now read it for yourself from the scripture and see if you agree with the Catholic church that the Mary of these passages is both the mother of Jesus and the mother of James and Joseph and Simon and Judas.


Matthew 13:55-56"*Is not this the carpenter's son? Is not His mother called Mary, and His brothers, James and Joseph and Simon and Judas? 56 "And His sisters, are they not all with us*? Where then _did_ this man _get_ all these things?" 57 And they took offense at Him. But Jesus said to them, "A prophet is not without honor except in his home town, and in his _own _household."
Mark 6:3 "*Is not this the carpenter, the son of Mary, and brother of James, and Joses, and Judas, and Simon? Are not His sisters here with us*?" And they took offense at Him. 4 And Jesus said to them, "A prophet is not without honor except in his home town and among his _own_ relatives and in his _own _household."
Are you still Roman Catholic after reading that?

*Matthew 12:46 & Mk 3:31 & Lk 8:19
*
Jesus is distinguishing between blood brothers versus brothers of faith. Remember it was someone else who called them "mother and brothers" not Jesus. If the brothers are not literal, then neither is the mother. Cannot simply be cousins because Colossians 4:10 uses a separate Greek word. John 1:41 uses the same term of Peter and his brother.


*Mt 12:46 *While He was still speaking to the multitudes, behold, *His mother and brothers* were standing outside, seeking to speak to Him. 47 And someone said to Him, "*Behold, Your mother and Your brothers* are standing outside seeking to speak to You." 48 But He answered the one who was telling Him and said, "Who is My mother and who are My brothers?" 49 And stretching out His hand toward His disciples, He said, "Behold, My mother and My brothers! 50 "For whoever does the will of My Father who is in heaven, he is My brother and sister and mother."
Mk 3:31And His mother and His brothers *arrived, and standing outside they sent _word _to Him, and called Him. 32 And a multitude was sitting around Him, and they *said to Him, "Behold, Your mother and Your brothers are outside looking for You." 33 And answering them, He *said,"Who are My mother and My brothers?" 34 And looking about on those who were sitting around Him, He *said, "Behold, My mother and My brothers! 35 "For whoever does the will of God, he is My brother and sister and mother."
Lk 8:19And His mother and brothers came to Him, and they were unable to get to Him because of the crowd. 20 And it was reported to Him, "Your mother and Your brothers are standing outside, wishing to see You." 21 But He answered and said to them, "My mother and My brothers are these who hear the word of God and do it."
*Matthew 1:23-25
*
As clear as if it said, "kept a virgin until wedding day."


24 And Joseph arose from his sleep, and did as the angel of the Lord commanded him, and took _her_ as his wife, 25 and *kept her a virgin until she gave birth to a Son*; and he called His name Jesus.
*Mt 1:18
*
Can only refer to sex because "before they had sex she became pregnant" reinforces the virgin birth. But "before they began living together does not support the virgin birth". It was not normal to live together or have sex when betrothed, giving powerful evidence that the reference is to sex, not co-habitation. What value is there in mentioning that it was merely before they started living together when the real point is that they were not only living separately, but had not had sex yet!


Now the birth of Jesus Christ was as follows. When His mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, *before they came together* she was found to be with child by the Holy Spirit.
*John 2:12 & John 7:1 & Acts 1:14 & Galatians 1:19 & 1 Corinthians 9:5
*
These verses prove beyond any question that Jesus had literal blood brothers through Mary. Notice that brother cannot refer to "brethren in the church" kind of usage because other "brethren in the church" are listed beside "Jesus brothers". Of the 20+ times "Jesus brothers" are referred to. NEVER are they called cousins or relatives. How could the Holy Spirit say it to make the fact any clearer?



*John 2:12 *After this He went down to Capernaum, He and His mother, *and His brothers, and His disciples*; and there they stayed a few days.

John 7:1 And after these things Jesus was walking in Galilee; for He was unwilling to walk in Judea, because the Jews were seeking to kill Him. 2 Now the feast of the Jews, the Feast of Booths, was at hand. 3 His *brothers* therefore said to Him, "Depart from here, and go into Judea, that *Your disciples* also may behold Your works which You are doing. 4 "For no one does anything in secret, when he himself seeks to be _known _publicly. If You do these things, show Yourself to the world." 5 For not even *His brothers* were believing in Him. 6 Jesus therefore *said to them, "My time is not yet at hand, but your time is always opportune. 7 "The world cannot hate you; but it hates Me because I testify of it, that its deeds are evil. 8 "Go up to the feast yourselves; I do not go up to this feast because My time has not yet fully come." 9 And having said these things to them, He stayed in Galilee. *10 *But when *His brothers* had gone up to the feast, then He Himself also went up, not publicly, but as it were, in secret.
Acts 1:14 And when they had entered, they went up to the upper room, where they were staying; that is, Peter and John and James and Andrew, Philip and Thomas, Bartholomew and Matthew, James _the son_ of Alphaeus, and Simon the Zealot, and Judas _the son _of James. 14 These all with one mind were continually devoting themselves to prayer, along with _the _women, and *Mary the mother of Jesus, and with His brothers*.

Galatians 1:*18 *Then three years later I went up to Jerusalem to become acquainted with Cephas, and stayed with him fifteen days. 19 But I did not see any other of the apostles except *James, the Lord's brother*.

1 Corinthians 9:4 Do we not have a right to eat and drink? 5 Do we not have a right to take along a believing wife, even as the rest of the apostles, and the *brothers of the Lord*, and Cephas?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Are you still Roman Catholic after reading that?

*Matthew 12:46 & Mk 3:31 & Lk 8:19
*
Jesus is distinguishing between blood brothers versus brothers of faith. Remember it was someone else who called them "mother and brothers" not Jesus. If the brothers are not literal, then neither is the mother. Cannot simply be cousins because Colossians 4:10 uses a separate Greek word. John 1:41 uses the same term of Peter and his brother.


*Mt 12:46 *While He was still speaking to the multitudes, behold, *His mother and brothers* were standing outside, seeking to speak to Him. 47 And someone said to Him, "*Behold, Your mother and Your brothers* are standing outside seeking to speak to You." 48 But He answered the one who was telling Him and said, "Who is My mother and who are My brothers?" 49 And stretching out His hand toward His disciples, He said, "Behold, My mother and My brothers! 50 "For whoever does the will of My Father who is in heaven, he is My brother and sister and mother."
Mk 3:31And His mother and His brothers *arrived, and standing outside they sent _word _to Him, and called Him. 32 And a multitude was sitting around Him, and they *said to Him, "Behold, Your mother and Your brothers are outside looking for You." 33 And answering them, He *said,"Who are My mother and My brothers?" 34 And looking about on those who were sitting around Him, He *said, "Behold, My mother and My brothers! 35 "For whoever does the will of God, he is My brother and sister and mother."
Lk 8:19And His mother and brothers came to Him, and they were unable to get to Him because of the crowd. 20 And it was reported to Him, "Your mother and Your brothers are standing outside, wishing to see You." 21 But He answered and said to them, "My mother and My brothers are these who hear the word of God and do it."
*Matthew 1:23-25
*
As clear as if it said, "kept a virgin until wedding day."


24 And Joseph arose from his sleep, and did as the angel of the Lord commanded him, and took _her_ as his wife, 25 and *kept her a virgin until she gave birth to a Son*; and he called His name Jesus.
*Mt 1:18
*
Can only refer to sex because "before they had sex she became pregnant" reinforces the virgin birth. But "before they began living together does not support the virgin birth". It was not normal to live together or have sex when betrothed, giving powerful evidence that the reference is to sex, not co-habitation. What value is there in mentioning that it was merely before they started living together when the real point is that they were not only living separately, but had not had sex yet!


Now the birth of Jesus Christ was as follows. When His mother Mary had been betrothed to Joseph, *before they came together* she was found to be with child by the Holy Spirit.
*John 2:12 & John 7:1 & Acts 1:14 & Galatians 1:19 & 1 Corinthians 9:5
*
These verses prove beyond any question that Jesus had literal blood brothers through Mary. Notice that brother cannot refer to "brethren in the church" kind of usage because other "brethren in the church" are listed beside "Jesus brothers". Of the 20+ times "Jesus brothers" are referred to. NEVER are they called cousins or relatives. How could the Holy Spirit say it to make the fact any clearer?



*John 2:12 *After this He went down to Capernaum, He and His mother, *and His brothers, and His disciples*; and there they stayed a few days.

John 7:1 And after these things Jesus was walking in Galilee; for He was unwilling to walk in Judea, because the Jews were seeking to kill Him. 2 Now the feast of the Jews, the Feast of Booths, was at hand. 3 His *brothers* therefore said to Him, "Depart from here, and go into Judea, that *Your disciples* also may behold Your works which You are doing. 4 "For no one does anything in secret, when he himself seeks to be _known _publicly. If You do these things, show Yourself to the world." 5 For not even *His brothers* were believing in Him. 6 Jesus therefore *said to them, "My time is not yet at hand, but your time is always opportune. 7 "The world cannot hate you; but it hates Me because I testify of it, that its deeds are evil. 8 "Go up to the feast yourselves; I do not go up to this feast because My time has not yet fully come." 9 And having said these things to them, He stayed in Galilee. *10 *But when *His brothers* had gone up to the feast, then He Himself also went up, not publicly, but as it were, in secret.
Acts 1:14 And when they had entered, they went up to the upper room, where they were staying; that is, Peter and John and James and Andrew, Philip and Thomas, Bartholomew and Matthew, James _the son_ of Alphaeus, and Simon the Zealot, and Judas _the son _of James. 14 These all with one mind were continually devoting themselves to prayer, along with _the _women, and *Mary the mother of Jesus, and with His brothers*.

Galatians 1:*18 *Then three years later I went up to Jerusalem to become acquainted with Cephas, and stayed with him fifteen days. 19 But I did not see any other of the apostles except *James, the Lord's brother*.

1 Corinthians 9:4 Do we not have a right to eat and drink? 5 Do we not have a right to take along a believing wife, even as the rest of the apostles, and the *brothers of the Lord*, and Cephas?

*Colossians 4:10
*
Cannot simply be cousins because Colossians 4:10 uses a separate Greek word.


Aristarchus, my fellow prisoner, sends you his greetings; and _also _*Barnabas' cousin Mark* (about whom you received instructions: if he comes to you, welcome him);
The bible never uses these two Greek words anepsios or sungenis in reference to Jesus brothers. For Catholic doctrine to be true,

*Greek Dictionary: cousin/Relative*:


anepsios(ajneyiov" , (431)), in Col. 4:10 denotes a cousin rather than a nephew (A.V., "sister's son"). "Cousin" is its meaning in various periods of Greek writers.¶ In this sense it is used in the Sept., in Numb. 36:11.¶ In later writings it denotes a nephew; hence the A.V. rendering. As Lightfoot says, there is no reason to suppose that the Apostle would have used it in any other than its proper sense. We are to understand, therefore, that Mark was the cousin of Barnabas.
sungenis(suggeniv" , (4773)) in Luke 1:36 (so in the most authentic mss.) and _sungeneµs_ in ver. 58 (plural), A.V., "cousin" and "cousins," respectively signify "kinswoman" and "kinsfolk," (R.V.); so the R.V. and A.V. in 2:44 and 21:16. The word lit. signifies 'born with,' i.e., of the same stock, or descent; hence kinsman, kindred. See Kin, Kinsfolk, Kinswoman.
_Note:_ In Col. 4:10, A.V., _anepsios_ (cp. Lat., _nepos,_ whence Eng., nephew), a cousin (so, R.V.), is translated "sister's son." See Cousin.¶

*John 1:41
*
the term brother is never used in the New Testament to denote a cousin or relative or anything other than a literal BROTHER.


John 1:41 He *found first his own brother Simon, and *said to him, "We have found the Messiah"
By Steve Rudd

Catholics wrong: Mary had many other children in addition to Jesus


----------



## mdk (Sep 26, 2015)

Yup...still a Roman Catholic. lol


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

ntx-communion-transubstantiation


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Yup...still a Roman Catholic. lol


Keep reading.  You'll learn the truth and then you can either decide to follow Jesus Christ or continue to follow a false religion that will take you to hell.  I pray you choose Jesus Christ, mdk.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

*Refuted: The false doctrine of Catholic "transubstantiation" and Orthodox "Real Presence"*






*The Lord's Supper: Transubstantiation, Real PresenceRefuted: The Catholic false doctrine of "transubstantiation".*
Transubstantiation is a close cousin to Gnostic theology because both false doctrines claim that "things are not what they appear".




The Bible Blueprint of the Lord's Supper (the Bible pattern)

*Introduction:*

The Catholic and Greek Orthodox false doctrine of "transubstantiation" teaches that the bread and juice undergo a change to become the literal body and blood of Christ.

*A. Transubstantiation is a false doctrine for the following reasons:*


No Bible verse teaches transubstantiation. Supposed proof texts put forward by Roman Catholic and Orthodox advocates are most naturally seen as proving that the bread and juice were symbols of the body and blood. To see transubstantiation in these texts requires one to strain the text as much as our mind.
Transubstantiation is a false doctrine because Jesus is not a liar: In Mt 26:29 after Jesus had said, "this is my blood" and prayed, he still referred to the contents as, "fruit of the vine". If transubstantiation of the juice into blood had occurred, as both Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches say it was at this time, then Jesus would never have referred to it as "fruit of the vine' but rather "blood". This proves that when Jesus said "take eat & drink" he LITERALLY gave them bread and juice.
In like manner, Paul also refers to the elements of the Lord's Supper as "eat this bread and drink the cup" in 1 Cor 11:26 after they should be transubstantiated. 1 Cor 11:26-27 proves transubstantiation wrong because Paul calls the loaf, "bread" after both Roman Catholics and Orthodox say the "change" was supposed to take place. Catholics make Paul a liar by calling the loaf "bread" rather than what Catholic false doctrine claims it was: Literal Flesh.
In 1 Corinthians 11:25, Jesus said literally that the "cup was the covenant". So which is it? Is the it the juice that is the covenant or the juice that is the blood? Is it the cup that is the covenant or is the cup the blood?
In 1 Cor 11:26-28, Paul instructs us to "drink the cup" instead of "drink the blood". The Holy Spirit would not use such a figure of speech as "synecdoche" (referring to a part for the whole) if such a literal transubstantiation was actually taking place. To use a symbol when such a literal change is taking place is unthinkable.
Transubstantiation is a false doctrine because Jesus instituted Lord's Supper before his blood was shed and body broken! He spoke of His blood being shed, which was still yet future. This proves it was a symbol.
The very record of historically, (Justin Martyr, Irenaeus, Tertullian, Cyprian and Hippolytus) which the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches love to quote as authority, proves that before 200 AD, the church viewed the bread and juice as symbols. Conversely, the earliest historical hint of transubstantiation was in the 4th century.
Obviously Jesus words, "this is my body" should be taken symbolically because it falls within a long list of symbolic statements Christ said: "I am the bread," (John 6:41), "I am the vine," (John 15:5), "I am the door," (John 10:7,9), "I am the good shepherd,"(John 10:11,12), "You are the world the salt, (Matthew 5:13), "You are the light of the world the salt, (Matthew 5:14)
The apostasy of withholding the Cup: Roman Catholics, in the 1415 AD Council of Constance, decreed that the laity could no longer drink of the cup, but the bread alone. This is completely contrary to Scripture and the earliest church traditions. Jesus' own words are "drink from it, all of you" Matthew 26:26 and in Mark 14:22-23 it says "He gave _it _to them, and they all drank from it." The Greek Orthodox church does not withhold the juice.
The Greek orthodox church violates the Bible pattern by using leavened bread, whereas Roman Catholics use unleavened bread, just as Jesus did, (Matthew 26:17) and the Bible records in 1 Cor 5:7-8. Both Roman Catholic and Greek orthodox churches violate the Bible pattern by using leavened wine, instead of unleavened grape juice.
The Greek orthodox church violates the Bible pattern by using a "communion spoon" to dip into the cup to retrieve some wine-soaked bread. The Bible pattern for the Lord's Supper is that the bread and juice are not combined, but are two separate steps of "Holy communion".
We wonder why Roman Catholics and Orthodox doubt God will grant his full grace and love in the symbolic elements of the bread and the juice? Why is it so hard for them to believe that He grants us the full grace of His Body and Blood via symbols? The water of baptism washes away sin: Acts 2:38; 22:16. You don't get your sins forgiven until you are immersed in water! Water is a symbol of the blood that literally removes sin. For Roman Catholics and Orthodox to believe in "real presence", is as logical as the idea that water of baptism turns into literal blood!
*B. Catholics and Orthodox misrepresent history:*

Transubstantiation is completely unbiblical, being a doctrine that grew out of the Gnostic controversies of the mid second century and gradually developing to full flower in the 4th century. The Gnostics claimed that Jesus did not have literal flesh and blood, it only appeared that way. The early post-apostolic Christians countered that Jesus indeed had ordinary human flesh and blood and they began to emphasize this in the Lord's Supper.

"The early centuries were not exercised with a "moment" of consecration, for they had not become concerned with a conversion in the elements." (Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 114)

Orthodox writers misrepresent history, but correctly identify the Lord's Supper as a battle ground between Christians and Gnostics.

"In the early Church, the only people who denied that the Eucharist was truly the Body and Blood of Christ were those who also denied that the Word had truly become man." (THE WAY: What Every Protestant Should Know About the Orthodox Church, Clark Carlton, 1997, p 173)

The historically accurate way of saying this would be:

"In the early Church, before 200AD, both Gnostics and the church took the same symbolic view of the bread and juice. Some Gnostics refused to eat the Lord's Supper altogether. Transubstantiation was not an issue that was discussed. By the fourth century, the church drifted away from the original symbolic view of the Apostles and began to teach transubstantiation. Only in the fourth century, were Gnostics isolated in their symbolic view. But amazingly, they were the ones who maintained the Apostolic traditional view. It was the church that had changed her theology towards transubstantiation."

Some Gnostics groups refused to break bread altogether. The only churches today that do not break bread at all, like the Gnostics, are groups like the Jehovah's Witnesses and the Salvation Army. But even still, the 2nd century Gnostics and the church both viewed the elements of the Lord's Supper as symbolic. Transubstantiation was never the issue at this time.

But those Gnostics who did partake of the Table of the Lord, were openly criticized by the church as being inconsistent.

"How can they (Gnostics) be consistent with, themselves when they say the bread for which they give thanks is the body of their Lord and the cup his blood, if they do not say he is the Son of the Creator of the world? ... Let them either change their views or avoid offering the bread and wine. But our view is in harmony with the eucharist, and the eucharist confirms our view". (Irenaeus, Against Heresies IV.xviii.4, 5)

Amazingly the language of the Gnostics was the same literalistic language used by the church:

"they say the bread for which they give thanks is the body of their Lord and the cup his blood". (Irenaeus, Against Heresies IV.xviii.4, 5)

In truth, however, this literalistic language was typical of how everyone talked on all sides of the debate before 200AD. But we want to note that the Orthodox statement is quite wrong when they say the Gnostics distinguished between transubstantiation and the symbolic view, for they in fact used the same identical literalistic language as the church. For Roman Catholic and Orthodox historians to be consistent, they would need to admit, that if the literalistic language of "this is my body" proves transubstantiation, then they are forced to admit that the Gnostics at the time of Irenaeus in 180 AD, also believed in transubstantiation. Of course the truth is that both the church and Gnostics taught the symbolic view, while employing the same literalistic language.

In fact, the logic employed by early church leaders like Irenaeus to defeat Gnosticism, were specifically based upon a symbolic, non-transubstantiation view of communion. In other words, Irenaeus' whole argument would have been defeated, if he believed in Transubstantiation. The very logic of Irenaeus' argument is that the Lord's supper is composed of natural elements of common juice and bread.

"He (the Gnostic) acknowledged the created cup with which he moistens our blood as his own blood, and he confirmed the created bread from which our bodies grow as his own body. Since therefore the cup that has been mixed and the bread that has been made, from which things the substance of our flesh grows and is sustained, receive the word of God and the eucharist becomes the body of Christ, how do they say that the flesh which is nourished from the body and blood of the Lord and is a member of him is incapable of receiving the gift of God which is eternal life?" (Irenaeus, Against Heresies V.ii.2, 3)

The Gnostics viewed everything physical as evil. Had Irenaeus argued that the natural elements of common juice and bread were transubstantiated into something different than what they appear, namely the body and blood of Christ, the Gnostics would have agreed completely, while maintaining their view that the body of Christ was not composed of natural elements, but only appeared to be. Had Irenaeus been arguing transubstantiation, the Gnostics would have countered, "We agree and it proves Jesus did not have literal flesh and blood. Just as you (Irenaeus) have argued that the bread and juice must be transubstantiated into something that is undetectable to our senses, we argue that the reason it is undetectable to our senses, is because the literal body and blood of Christ on the cross, like the bread and juice, were not what they appear!

"Irenaeus has the realist terminology but not the realist thought. There is no conversion of the elements. Indeed, if there were any change in the substance of the elements, his argument that our bodies -in reality, not in appearance- are raised would be subverted." (Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 114)

So it was critical that Irenaeus specifically avoid the doctrine of transubstantiation in his recorded argument against the Gnostics.

The way the church refuted the Gnostics was based upon the symbolic view. As late as 200 AD, Tertullian bases the reality of Christ's body on the cross, upon the fact that the bread is symbolic:

"Taking bread and distributing it to his disciples he made it his own body by saying, "This is my body," that is a "figure of my body." On the other hand, there would not have been a figure unless there was a true body." (Tertullian, Against Marcion IV. 40)

This is the kind of historical information that Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches keep from their people. Both the early church and the Gnostics rejected transubstantiation and took the symbolic view.

*C. Transubstantiation is unorthodox and violates Apostolic tradition:*

Roman Catholics and Orthodox misrepresent the historical development of Transubstantiation, since its invention was no sooner than the third century. After all, Transubstantiation only became official Catholic doctrine in 1215 AD, with Pope Innocent III, in the Fourth Lateran Council. So before 200 AD, when writers said that the unleavened grape juice and bread were the body and blood of Christ, they were merely borrowing the words of Christ: "This is my body" etc. It is clear, however, that the church understood this in the symbolic sense, not in the later false doctrine of Transubstantiation.

ntx-communion-transubstantiation


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

ntx-communion-transubstantiation

Here are the historical records that are usually never quoted by Roman Catholic and Orthodox writers because they know it destroys their case.

*1. Justin Martyr (150 AD):*

Justin Martyr would reject transubstantiation because he referred to the unleavened bread as a "remembrance of His being made flesh", not that the bread was the literal body. He also referred to the unleavened juice as "in remembrance of His own blood" not that the juice was the literal blood of Christ:

"Now it is evident, that in this prophecy [Isa 33:13-19] to the bread which our Christ gave us to eat, in remembrance of His being made fleshfor the sake of His believers, for whom also He suffered; and to the cup which He gave us to drink, in remembrance of His own blood, with giving of thanks." (Justin Martyr, Dialogue with Trypho, ch 70)

*2. Irenaeus (180 AD):*

Irenaeus refutes the Gnostics on the basis that the Lord would not use "evil material things" like bread and juice in the Lord's Supper. Had Irenaeus argued that the bread and juice Transubstantiated (changed) into something different from what they appear, the Gnostics would have agreed, saying this change was essential because Jesus did not have physical flesh either!

"Irenaeus has the realist terminology but not the realist thought. There is no conversion of the elements. Indeed, if there were any change in the substance of the elements, his argument that our bodies-in reality, not in appearance-are raised would be subverted." (Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 114)

*3. Tertullian (200 AD):*

Tertullian comes right out and states that the bread is a mere symbol of the body of Christ and specifically refutes the Gnostics on this basis:

"Taking bread and distributing it to his disciples he made it his own body by saying, "This is my body," that is a "figure of my body." On the other hand, there would not have been a figure unless there was a true body." (Tertullian, Against Marcion IV. 40)

*4. Cyprian (200 AD):*

Augustine as late at 400 AD, quotes Cyprian as saying that the juice is offered in remembrance as a type and foreshadow of the blood of Christ:

""Observe" he (Cyprian) says, in presenting the cup, to maintain the custom handed down to us from the Lord, and to do nothing that our Lord has not first done for us: so that the cup which is offered in remembrance of Him should be mixed with wine. For, as Christ says, 'I am the true vine,' it follows that the blood of Christ is wine, not water; and the cup cannot appear to contain His blood by which we are redeemed and quickened, if the wine be absent; for by the wine is the blood of Christ typified, that blood which is foreshadowed and proclaimed in all the types and declarations of Scripture." (Augustine, On Christian Doctrine, book 4, ch 21, quoting Cyprian)

The same situation prevails in the writings of Tertullian and Cyprian: ... both men when they speak with precision distinguish the symbol from what it represents. The bread was a "figure" of the body. But Tertullian turns the word figura against the Docetism of Marcion (IX.6). The language of symbolism does not help those who deny a real body to Jesus. The bread would not be a figure unless there was first a true body of which it was a figure. There is no shadow without a substance to cast the shadow. Similarly, for Cyprian, literal language about drinking Christ's blood is balanced by language of "remembrance" (X.5) and "representation" (IX.7). Both symbolism and realism are present in the thought of Cyprian and Tertullian. The symbolism concerns bread and wine as signs. (Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 115)

*4. Hippolytus (200 AD):*

Hippolytus speaking of the Lord's Supper as an antitype based upon Prov 9:1:

"And she hath furnished her table: "that denotes the promised knowledge of the Holy Trinity; it also refers to His honoured and undefiled body and blood, which day by day are administered and offered sacrificially at the spiritual divine table, as a memorial of that first and ever-memorable table of the spiritual divine supper. (Hippolytus, Fragment from Commentary on Proverbs 9:1)

For Hippolytus, too, the bread and wine are the antitypes or likenesses of the reality portrayed. His consecration prayer (VIII.5) contains both the words of institution and petition for the Holy Spirit. But there is no suggestion of a change in the elements. (Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 115)


----------



## mdk (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...still a Roman Catholic. lol
> ...



No thanks. I am pretty good. Besides, it doesn't matter what faith I hold dear as all of them already condemn me to hell.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

* The Devil's Plan:*

The devil wanted to get the church to go into apostasy. So he started with the Gnostics who argued Jesus only appeared to have literal flesh and blood, but in fact he did not. After 200 years of anti-Gnostic battling, the church, finally adopted a remarkably similar view! Transubstantiation teaches that, although the elements of the Lord's Supper appear to be literal grape juice and bread, they are not what they appear. They are in fact different than what the 5 human senses tell us they really are: the literal blood and flesh of Christ. Our senses are deceiving us!

At first (100-200 AD) the church merely began to emphasize to the Gnostics, that the symbols of the Lord's Supper were based upon a literal flesh of Christ. In time, however, between 225 and 300 AD, the church began to counter the Gnostic theology in a new way. Whereas before, they had argued that the symbols of the bread and juice must be based upon a literal body, they suddenly began to emphasizing the literalistic language Jesus: "this is my body" against the Gnostics. Although this new line of reasoning that began no sooner than 225 AD, was successful, it required an abandonment of the orthodox arguments used the century before, which were all directly based upon the symbolic view. But now the Devil had succeeded in getting the church to use one false doctrine (Transubstantiation) to defeat another: Gnosticism. Refuting one false doctrine with another is quite common in theological debates and the reader needs to be aware of this. For example, Seventh-day Adventists convert all kinds of Catholics to Saturday worship because Catholics mistakenly call Sunday the Sabbath. The Adventist correctly points out that the 7th day Sabbath is Saturday, but completely overlooks the fact that the Sabbath law itself was abolished. Thus Adventist false doctrine merely converts the Catholic from one false doctrine to another. In like manner, the church between 225 - 300 AD defeated the Gnostic false doctrine with the false doctrine of Transubstantiation.

*E. Transubstantiation is a close cousin to Gnosticism:*

While the Gnostics claimed the literal body and blood of Jesus Christ on the cross was different than what it appeared to be, so too the church began to claim that the bread and juice were not what they appeared to be. Transubstantiation, therefore, is a close cousin to Gnostic theology because both false doctrines claim that "things are not what they appear".

ntx-communion-transubstantiation


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

* The case of transubstantiation proves that the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches reliance on "church tradition" is invalid:*

When the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches teach the false doctrine of transubstantiation, they are teaching something quite "unorthodox and uncatholic". Christ, the apostolic tradition and the early church up to 200 AD universally taught the symbolic view. But even if we accept their claim that transubstantiation is the view that church tradition verifies, we ask, "Then why do you disagree with each other?"

Remember, communion is a most basic and fundamental ordinance. In fact, since the earliest Christians gathered together for the express purpose of "breaking bread" (Acts 20:7) it obviously proves transubstantiation a non-biblical doctrine, because had it been taught by the apostles, the fourth century fight over the liturgy of the Lord's Supper would never have occurred.

"No consideration of the nature of consecration or the precise moment when it was effected appears in the early sources. In the fourth century, however, the idea of a conversion of the elements finds expression. When that occurred, it became important to define the moment of the change." (Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 107)

The western church (which later developed into the Roman Catholic church, headed out of Rome) believed the precise moment the unleavened juice and bread changed literally (transubstantiated) into the blood and body of Christ, was when the words "This is my body ... This is my blood" were spoken.

The eastern church (which later developed into the Orthodox church headed out of Constantinople) believed the precise moment the unleavened juice and bread changed literally (transubstantiated) into the blood and body of Christ, was in the prayer of thanksgiving.

Obviously then, "church tradition" does not lead to unity because the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches are irrevocably and bitterly divided over the Eucharist. Using the scriptures alone is the only way to settle all doctrinal matters.

The Catholic and Orthodox churches are not in "communion" with each other because they have huge differences over the "Eucharist". Christians use this as proof that "church tradition" is an invalid way to determine truth because both claim their different practices are based upon a traditions that date back to the Apostles.

*Only Christians use the correct "Liturgy" of the Lord's supper.

ntx-communion-transubstantiation*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

ntx-communion-transubstantiation
*Conclusion:*

Transubstantiation is as much an assault against scripture and the earliest apostolic traditions of the church, as it is an assault on reality and common sense. It is not taught in scripture, the language of the church up to 200 AD unequivocally rejects transubstantiation. They not only taught the symbolic view, they defeated the Gnostics on the basis of the symbolic view. Transubstantiation is an assault on reality because "if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, smells like a duck and tastes like a duck", it must be unleavened bread and grape juice! Transubstantiation also illustrates a classic case of failure of church tradition to be a standard bearer of doctrinal unity and divine truth. The Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches are bitterly divided to this very day over the Eucharist, both claiming their own "church tradition" is the correct one. (My don't they sound rather Protestant the way each one says they have the right tradition!)

While Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches rely on "man made tradition", Protestants rely upon their various human creeds. Of course true Christians rely upon what the Bible says alone, to the exclusion of all tradition and all human creeds. Sola Scriptura leads us to the symbolic view, which is in keeping with Christ and the earliest post-apostolic tradition.

*Transubstantiation is a false doctrine because:*


Mt 26:28 proves transubstantiation wrong because Jesus calls the cup "fruit of the vine" after both Roman Catholics and Orthodox say the "change" was supposed to take place. Catholics make Jesus a liar by calling the cup "fruit of the vine" rather than what Catholic false doctrine claims it was: Literal Blood.
1 Cor 11:26-27 proves transubstantiation wrong because Paul calls the loaf, "bread" after both Roman Catholics and Orthodox say the "change" was supposed to take place. Catholics make Paul a liar by calling the loaf "bread" rather than what Catholic false doctrine claims it was: Literal Flesh.
Tertullian clearly rejects the idea of "real presence" and had never heard of transubstantiation since he taught the true symbolic view of the bread and juice, just as Jesus and Paul taught!
By Steve Rudd




*The following From: Early Christians Speak, Everett Ferguson, 1981, p 107*

The Language of the Real Presence About the Lord's Supper: "This is my body"

Some New Testament Texts: Mark 14:22 and parallels; John 6:35-65; 1 Corinthians 10:16; 1 Timothy 4:4.

SOURCES

IGNATIUS: [The Docetists] avoid the eucharist and prayer because they do not confess the eucharist to be the flesh of our Savior Jesus Christ which suffered for our sins and which the Father in his goodness resurrected. (Smyrnaeans 7)

1 will make plain to you the dispensation in the new man Jesus Christ, by his faith, his love, by his passion and resurrection. Especially will I do so if the Lord should show me that all of you, to a man, come together in the common assembly in grace from his name in one faith and in Jesus Christ, "who was of the family of David according to the flesh," son of man and son of God. The intention is that you obey the bishop and presbytery with undisturbed mind, breaking the one bread, which is the medicine of immortality, the antidote in order that we should not die but live forever in Jesus Christ. (Ephesians 20)

JUSTIN: And this food is called by us eucharist. It is not lawful for any other one to partake of it than the one who believes the things which have been taught by us to be true, and was washed with the washing for the remission of sins and for regeneration, and lives in the manner Christ taught. We receive these elements not as common bread and common drink. In the same manner as our Savior Jesus Christ was made flesh through the word of God and had flesh and blood for our salvation, even so we were taught that the food for which thanks have been given through the prayer of the word that is from him and from which our blood and flesh are nourished according to the bodily processes is the flesh and blood of that Jesus who was made flesh. For the apostles in their memoirs, which are called Gospels, delivered what was commanded them, that Jesus took bread, gave thanks and said: "Do this for my memorial; this is my body." Likewise taking the cup

IX. and giving thanks, he said: "This is my blood." And he gave it to them alone. (Apology I, 66)

IRENAEUS: How can they (Gnostics) be consistent with, themselves when they say the bread for which they give thanks is the body of their Lord and the cup his blood, if they do not say he is the Son of the Creator of the world? . . . How can they say that the flesh which is nourished from the body of the Lord and from his flesh comes to corruption and does not partake of life? Let them either change their views or avoid offering the bread and wine. But our view is in harmony with the eucharist, and the eucharist confirms our view. We offer to God his own things, proclaiming rightly the communion and unity of flesh and spirit. For as bread from the earth when it receives the invocation of God is no longer common bread but the eucharist, consisting of two things-one earthly and one heavenly-so also our bodies when they partake of the eucharist are no longer corruptible but have the hope of the resurrection to eternity. (Against Heresies IV.xviii.4, 5)

But if the flesh is not saved, neither did the Lord redeem us with his blood nor is the cup of the eucharist a participation in his blood nor the bread which we break a participation in his body. . . . He acknowledged the created cup with which he moistens our blood as his own blood, and he confirmed the created bread from which our bodies grow as his own body. Since therefore the cup that has been mixed and the bread that has been made, from which things the substance of our flesh grows and is sustained, receive the word of God and the eucharist becomes the body of Christ, how do they say that the flesh which is nourished from the body and blood of the Lord and is a member of him is incapable of receiving the gift of God which is eternal life? (Against Heresies V.ii.2, 3)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Jesus Christ did not come to condemn you but to redeem you from the condemnation you are already under - read Romans 10:9,10.  You can repent of your sins and receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior - and have your name written in the Lamb's book of Life today. You can have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ - directly - you do not need a church or a pope for salvation - that is a false teaching and it has you trusting in a man made religion for your salvation instead of Jesus Christ, mdk.  You need to be born again.  Read John Chapter three.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

*
Roman Catholic Doctrinal evolution:

Introduction of New doctrines not found in The Bible
*
The key-word that describes the doctrine of Roman Catholics is: CHANGE

*Pre-Roman Catholic False teachings*

200 AD

Immersion of infants who are dying, but considered sinless. (Tertullian V.12)

250 AD

North Africa region is first to practice infant baptism and reduced the age of baptism from minors to all newborns. This is opposed by other regions.

257 AD

Baptism by sprinkling for adults instead of immersion first used as an exception for those on sick beds, but it caused great dispute.

300 AD

Prayers for the dead

320 AD

Special dress code of the clergy in worship

325 AD

At the general council of Nice, 325, it was proposed indeed, probably by the Western bishop Hosius, to forbid entirely the marriage of priests; but the motion met with strong opposition, and was rejected.

325 AD

The date for Easter was set.

379 AD

Praying to Mary & Saints. (prayers of Ephraim Syrus)

385 AD

In the West, the first prohibition of clerical marriage, which laid claim to universal ecclesiastical authority, proceeded in 385 from the Roman church in the form of a decretal letter of the bishop Siricius to Himerius, bishop of Tarragona in Spain.

389 AD

Mariolatry begins with Gregory Nazianzen, who mentions in a eulogy, how Justina had besought the virgin Mary to protect her virginity.

400 AD

Impossibility of apostasy or once saved always saved, (Augustine XII.9)

416 AD

Infant baptism by immersion commanded of all infants (Council Of Mela, Austin was the principal director)

430 AD

Exhalation of Virgin Mary: "Mother of God" first applied by the Council of Ephesus

502 AD

Special dress code of the Clergy all the time.

500 AD

The "Habit" of Nuns (Black gowns with white tunics)

519 AD

Lent

526 AD

Extreme Unction

593 AD

The Doctrine of Purgatory popularized from the Apocrypha by Gregory the Great

600 AD

First use of Latin in worship (Gregory I)

Beginning of the Orthodox/Roman Catholic church as we know it today in its present organization.

607 AD







 First Pope: Boniface III is the first person to take the title of "universal Bishop" by decree of Emperor Phocas.

608 AD

Pope Boniface IV. turns the Pantheon in Rome into a temple of Mary _ad martyres_: the pagan Olympus into a Christian heaven of gods.

670 AD

Instrumental music: first organ by Pope Vitalian

709 AD

Kissing of Pope Constantine's feet

753 AD

Baptism by sprinkling for those on sick beds officially accepted.

787 AD

Worship of icons and statue approved (2nd council of Nicea)

787 AD

Rome (Latin) and Constantinople (Greek) part ways and begin the drift towards complete split, resulting in two denominations emerging in 1054 AD.

965 AD

Baptism of bells instituted by Pope John XIII

850 AD

Burning of Holy Candles

995 AD

Canonization of dead saints, first by Pope John XV

998 AD

Good Friday: fish only and the eating-red meat forbidden

1009 AD

Holy water

1022 AD

Penance

1054 AD

Roman Catholic church breaks away from the Orthodox church

1054 AD

Roman Catholics officially embrace instrumental music, Orthodox reject instrumental music down to the present time.

1079 AD

Celibacy enforced for priests, bishops, presbyters (Pope Gregory VII)

1090 AD

Rosary beads: invented by Peter the Hermit

1095 AD

Instrumental music

1190 AD

Sale of Indulgences or "tickets to sin" (punishment of sin removed)

1215 AD

Transubstantiation by Pope Innocent III, Fourth Lateran Council

1215 AD

Auricular Confession of sins to priests instituted by Pope Innocent III, (Lateran Council)

1215 AD

Mass a Sacrifice of Christ

1217 AD

Adoration and Elevation of Host: ie. communion bread (Pope Honrius III)

1230 AD

Ringing bells at Mass

1251 AD

The Scapular, the brown cloak worn by monks invented by Simon Stock

1268 AD

Priestly power of absolution

1311 AD

Baptism by sprinkling accepted as the universal standard instead of immersion for all, not just the sick. (Council of Ravenna)

1414 AD

Laity no longer offered Lord's cup at communion (Council of Constance)

1439 AD

Purgatory a dogma by the Council of Florence (see 593 AD)

1439 AD

Doctrine of Seven Sacraments affirmed

1480 AD

The Inquisition (of Spain)

1495 AD

Papal control of marriage rights

1534 AD

Order of Jesuits founded by Loyola

1545 AD

Man-made tradition of church made equal to Bible (Council of Trent)

1545 AD

Apocryphal books added to Bible (Council of Trent)

1546 AD

Justification by human works of merit

1546 AD

Mass universally said in Latin (see 600 AD)

1547 AD

Confirmation

1560 AD

Personal opinions of Pope Pius IV imposed as the official creed

1864 AD

Syllabus Errorum [Syllabus of Errors] proclaimed that "Catholic countries" could not tolerate other religions, (no freedom of religion), conscience, separation of church and State condemned, asserted the Pope's temporal authority over all civil rulers (Ratified by Pope Pius IX and Vatican Council) condemned

1870 AD

Infallibility of Pope (Vatican council)

1908 AD

All Catholics should be christened into the church

1930 AD

Public Schools condemned by Pope Pius XII (see 1864 AD)

1950 AD

Sinners prayer, invented by Billy Sunday and made popular by Billy Graham. (Some Catholics now use this)

1950 AD

Assumption of the body of the Virgin Mary into heaven shortly after her death. (Pope Pius XII)

1954 AD

Immaculate conception of Mary proclaimed by Pope Pius XII

1995 AD

The use of girls in the traditional alter boy duties

1996 AD

Catholics can believe in Evolution (Pope John Paul II)

 By Steve Rudd

Introduction of New Catholic doctrines not found in the Bible


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

*Irrefutable questions that Roman Catholics can't answer

Questions for Catholics and Orthodox:*


If the Roman Catholic church gave the world the Bible, being infallible, then why did Rome reject or question the inspiration of James and Hebrews , then later accept it? Conversely, Rome accepted as scripture books that were later rejected. If the Catholic church really is illuminated by the Holy Spirit so that men can trust her as "God's organization", why was she so wrong about something so simple? Should not the "Holy See" have known?

If the Orthodox church gave the world the Bible, being infallible, then why did the eastern churches reject or question the inspiration of Revelation, then later accept it? Conversely, the east accepted as scripture books that were later rejected. If the Orthodox church really is illuminated by the Holy Spirit so that men can trust her as "God's organization", why was she so wrong about something so simple?
If the Roman Catholic church gave the world the Bible in 397 AD, then why did many different versions of canons continue to circulate long afterwards?
If the Roman Catholic church gave us the Bible, why were the two synods of Hippo (393 AD) and Carthage, (397 AD) African councils, and not initiatives of Rome?
Since the synod Carthage in 393 AD stated, "But let Church beyond sea (Rome) be consulted about confirming this canon", does this not prove that Rome had no direct input or initiative in determining the canon.
Since the two synods of Hippo (393 AD) and Carthage, (397 AD) were under the control of what would later become the "orthodox church", how can the Roman Catholic church claim they determined the Canon? Would not such a claim be more naturally due the Eastern Orthodox church?
If the Catholic church, "by her own inherent God given power and authority" gave the world the Bible, why did she not get it right the first time? Why did the Roman Catholic church wait until 1546 AD in the Council of Trent, to officially add the Apocrypha to the Canon?
Both Roman Catholic and Greek Orthodox church leaders make the identical claim that they gave the world the Bible. If both the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches make the same claim they gave the world the Bible, why do they have different books in each of their Bibles? Whose "church authority" shall we believe? Whose tradition is the one we should follow?
Provide a single example of a doctrine that originates from an oral Apostolic Tradition that the Bible is silent about? Provide proof that this doctrinal tradition is apostolic in origin.
Provide a single example of where inspired apostolic "oral revelation" (tradition) differed from "written" (scripture)?
If you are not permitted to engage in private interpretation of the Bible, how do you know which "apostolic tradition" is correct between the Roman Catholic, the Orthodox and the Watchtower churches, for all three teach the organization alone can interpret scripture correctly, to the exclusion of individual?
Why did God fail to provide an inspired and infallible list of Old Testament books to Israel? Why would God suddenly provide such a list only after Israel was destroyed in 70 AD?
How could the Jews know that books of Kings or Isaiah were Scripture?
If the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches both believes that the scripture: "the church is the pillar and foundation of truth" means the church is protected from error then: a. Why do they teach doctrine so different that they are not even in communion with each other? b. How do you account for the vast number of documented theological errors made by the pope and the church in general?
If the both the Orthodox and Catholic churches follow apostolic oral tradition exactly, how come they teach doctrine so different, that they are not even in communion with each other?
Both Tertullian and Jerome gave a list of oral traditions that were not found in the Bible. (Tertullian, The crown or De Corona, ch 3-4), (Jerome, Dialogue Against the Luciferians, 8) Tertullian said of these practices that "without any written instrument, we maintain on the ground of tradition alone". These include, baptizing by immersion three times, giving the one baptized a "drink of milk and honey" then forbidding the person from taking a bath for a week, kneeling in Sunday mass was forbidden, and the sign of the cross was to be made on the forehead. Jerome, echoing Tertullian, said that these "observances of the Churches, which are due to tradition, have acquired the authority of the written law". Why does the Catholic church not immerse thrice and allow kneeling? Why do both the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches not keep any of these traditions, with the exception of thrice immersion by the Orthodox? Why do Roman Catholic churches today have knelling rails in front of every pew? If the "apostolic tradition" was to make the sign of the cross on the forehead, why do both Orthodox and Catholic churches change this to the current practice of the sign on the chest and head? If extra-biblical oral tradition is to be followed, then why don't the Roman Catholic and Orthodox churches practice all of these things?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 26, 2015)

True that fundamentalists on this site, never seem to preach the Gospel, the 'Good News' and rarely, if ever, quote Jesus Christ, they quote their fundamentalist preachers, and fire and brimstone, but not usually the four Gospels of Jesus Christ....

you never see them discussing, The Sermon on the Mount- Beatitudes, The parable of the Sheep and the Goats, the Good Samaritan Parable, etc etc etc.....

It's always the, I'm going to Heaven and you all who don't believe precisely as I do, are going to burn in Hell....it's as if they don't even believe God Himself, who said He was a merciful God...

I personally, am not drawn to that kind of divisiveness....Nor was Christ himself...and He admonished His apostles for wanting to stop another man preaching in Jesus's name, because he was not preaching as one of the Apostles would preach, and Jesus said, whoever is not against me, is for me....and he stopped His disciples right in their footsteps from preventing this strange man from preaching about Him.

There are so many inspiring parables in the 4 Gospels of Jesus Christ, learning moments, guides for human nature of all times, now and back then...

Like this one:_

* Luke 10:25-37New International Version (NIV)*

*The Parable of the Good Samaritan*
25 On one occasion an expert in the law stood up to test Jesus. “Teacher,” he asked, “what must I do to inherit eternal life?”


26 “What is written in the Law?” he replied. “How do you read it?”


27 He answered, “‘Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind’a]">[a]; and, ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’b]">[b]”


28 “You have answered correctly,” Jesus replied. “Do this and you will live.”


29 But he wanted to justify himself, so he asked Jesus, “And who is my neighbor?”


30 In reply Jesus said: “A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he was attacked by robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away, leaving him half dead. 31 A priest happened to be going down the same road, and when he saw the man, he passed by on the other side. 32 So too, a Levite, when he came to the place and saw him, passed by on the other side. 33 But a Samaritan, as he traveled, came where the man was; and when he saw him, he took pity on him. 34 He went to him and bandaged his wounds, pouring on oil and wine. Then he put the man on his own donkey, brought him to an inn and took care of him. 35 The next day he took out two denariic]">[c] and gave them to the innkeeper. ‘Look after him,’ he said, ‘and when I return, I will reimburse you for any extra expense you may have.’


36 “Which of these three do you think was a neighbor to the man who fell into the hands of robbers?”


37 The expert in the law replied, “The one who had mercy on him.”

Jesus told him, “Go and do likewise.”_

And Samaritans were looked down upon by the Jews during this period....so Jesus chose a Samaritan man....a man from a tribe NOT accepted by the Jews, to be the hero....to outshine those that were suppose to be religious and who claimed to be followers of God's Law, the Priest and the Levite.

How does this relate today with how we treat the downtrodden, the Mexicans here looking for a better life for their families and their children, or the Syrian refugees, or Muslim refugees, or the children refugees from South America, or poor people here who are hurting and struggling to make ends meet, or who are sick, or who are in prison for menial crimes?

All this pope was doing, was preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Outrageous Claims Made For The Pope!

Not only are outlandish claims, such as those above, made regarding the authority of the pope, but he is addressed by various terms (Supreme Pontiff, Holy Father, etc.) which belong only to God. No such terms were given to a mere man in the holy Scriptures. The term "Holy Father" is used only once in God's word. It is used by Jesus in John 17:11 as He prayed to God the Father. For a mere man to assume the authority and titles which belong only to God, is surely the height of arrogance and blasphemy. If not, why not?


The New York Catholic Catechism, under: Pope, says, "The Pope takes the place of Jesus Christ on earth...by divine right the pope has supreme and full power in faith and morals over each and every pastor and his flock. He is the true Vicar of Christ, the head of the entire church, the father and teacher of all Christians He is the infallible ruler, the founder of dogmas, the author of and the judge of councils; the universal ruler of truth, the arbiter of the world, the supreme judge of heaven and earth, the judge of all, being judged by one, God himself on earth."
In his encyclical, "The Reunion of Christendom" (1885), Pope Leo XIII stated that the pope holds "upon this earth the place of God Almighty."
The Council of Trent declared: "Sitting in that chair in which Peter, the Prince of the Apostles, sat to the close of life, the Catholic Church recognizes in his person the most exalted degree of dignity, and the full jurisdiction not based on constitutions, but emanating from no less authority than from God Himself. As the Successor of St. Peter and the true and legitimate Vicar of Jesus Christ, he therefore, presides over the Universal Church, the Father and Governor of all the faithful, of Bishops, also and of all other prelates, be their station, rant, or power, what they may be."
The Catholic book, "My Catholic Faith" which is based on the Baltimore Catechism, on page 251, says, "The Pope can make and unmake laws for the entire Church; his authority is supreme and unquestioned. Every bishop, every priest, every member of the Church is subject to him."
By David J. Riggs
Irrefutable questions that Roman Catholics can't answer


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Pope Offers Catholics Time Out Of Purgatory By Y2K Indulgences

The above was the headline of a recent article in the HOUSTON CHRONICLE (Nov 28, 1998, p. 26A).

The article said:

"Pope John Paul II announced Friday that throughout the millennium celebration, penitents who do a charitable deed or give up cigarettes or alcohol for a day can earn an 'indulgence" that will eliminate time in purgatory...

"The medieval church sold indulgences, a practice that drove Martin Luther to rebel, leading to the Reformation...

"The pope said individual sinners would be granted 'plenary indulgences," a full pardon for sins as opposed to a shortening of the time spent in purgatory...He included personal acts of penitence or local charity as a way of earning an indulgence.

"Throughout the period, believers will be offered a wider selection of ways to receive a plenary indulgence. They may follow tradition and attend a Mass in one of several designated churches and perform such devotions as the rosary or the stations of the cross. Or, as an appendix to the pope's letter explains, they may visit the sick, the imprisoned, or the handicapped, or give to the poor. Or they may choose an act of private sacrifice...This would include abstaining for at least one whole day from unnecessary consumption (for example, from smoking, or alcohol, or by fasting)."

Wouldn't that be nice? Wouldn't it be great if we could receive "a full pardon for sins" by simply going to see someone in prison or on their sickbed, or ... imagine this Christian brothers and sisters ... if we could give up our sinful practice of drinking alcohol for only a day!!! Wow! Think about it. That would mean we could avoid the painstaking instructions given by the INSPIRED JOHN when he said, "If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness" (1 John 1:9). Too, we could ignore James' admonition to "confess your trespasses to one another, and pray for one another that you may be healed" (Js 5:16). "For this is the love of God, that we keep His commandments. And His commandments are not burdensome" (1 John 5:3).

Please don't misunderstand, we are for doing good deeds (Mt 25:31-46). We are for people giving up their sins, but for more than a day (Col 3:5-10). However, when you read the Bible "from cover to cover" you will never read of a thing called "indulgences." It is purely a tradition of man, established by man's authority, not from God in heaven (Mt 15:1-9; cf., Acts 8:18-24; 1 Jn 1:10; Js 5:16).

Moreover, there is no such thing as purgatory. Again, we submit that nowhere in God's inspired word will one find the doctrine that says people leave this world and enter purgatory to cleanse themselves before they get to heaven. Rather, the Bible teaches that upon our death, we will either go to paradise or torments, and can never cross over to the other, to await the final judgment (Lk 16:19-31).

Further, the article mentioned "rosary" and "stations of the cross," two things which are not as the oracles of God (1 Pet 4:11).

It is worth noting that Martin Luther was right to rebel against the Catholic church and its teachings, but he went FROM BABYLON PAST JERUSALEM TO EGYPT. His disgust for Catholic perversions drove him to an equally sinful extreme--faith only. The Bible teaches that one must OBEY, DO, FOLLOW, and WORK in order to be pleasing to God (Heb 5:9; Mt 7:21-27; Jn 10:27; Mk 8:34-38; 2 Pt 1:10-11).

God's word foretold of those who would set themselves up as God and teach perversions of truth (2 Ths 2:3-4, 9-12; 1 Tm 4:1-3). These men and their doctrines are to be rejected (Gal 1:6-9; 2 Jn 9-11). Therefore, let us abide only in the doctrine of Christ!

(S. F. Deaton)


----------



## Care4all (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes Jeremiah, we got you!

It was Kim Davis's duty to disobey the SC, and the Judge, and force the citizens of her county to go elsewhere for their marriage certificates, because her supposed new found Christian values....according to you...

But it's not okay for a Bishop from the Vatican or the Pope to simply ask Fiat, if they would consider closing on Sunday as a day of rest...not forcing them to follow the 7th day of rest, as Kim forced her employees and citizens to follow her will....but simply asking them to consider such, if they can.

sigh.................


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

The Catholic Church did not Give the world The Bible!

*Did The Catholic Church Give Us The Bible?*

Catholics contend that the whole world is indebted to the Roman Catholic church for the existence of the Bible. This is another of their attempts to exalt the church as an authority in addition to the Bible.

*Please notice the following from Catholic sources:*

"If she had not scrutinized carefully the writings of her children, rejecting some and approving others as worthy of inclusion in the canon of the New Testament, there would be no New Testament today.
"If she had not declared the books composing the New Testament to be *inspired* word of God, we would not know it.
"The only authority which non-Catholics have for the inspiration of the Scriptures is the authority of the Catholic Church." (*The Faith of Millions*, p. 145)
"It is only by the divine authority of the Catholic Church that Christians know that the scripture is the word of God, and what books certainly belong to the Bible." (*The Question Box*, p. 46)
"It was the Catholic Church and no other which selected and listed the inspired books of both the Old Testament and the New Testament...If you can accept the Bible or any part of it as inspired Word of God, you can do so only because the Catholic Church says it is." (*The Bible is a Catholic Book*, p. 4).
The Catholic writers quoted above state that one can accept the Bible as being inspired and as having authority only on the basis of the Catholic Church. In reality, the Bible is inspired and has authority, not because a church declared it so, but because God made it so. God delivered it by the inspiration of the Holy Spirit and declared that it would abide forever. "All scripture is inspired of God..." (2 Tim. 3:16). "...Holy men of God spoke as they were moved by the Holy Spirit." (2 Pet. 1:21). "Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away." (Matt. 24:35). "The grass withered, and the flower has fallen--but the word of the Lord endures forever." (1 Pet. 1:24-25). The Catholics are wrong, therefore, in their assumption that the Bible is authoritative only because of the Catholic Church. The Bible does not owe its existence to the Catholic Church, but to the authority, power and providence of God.

It would seem unnecessary for the Catholic Church to make the boastful claim of giving the Bible to the world when both it and so-called Protestantism accept the Bible as a revelation from God. However, it is an attempt to weaken the Bible as the sole authority and to replace it with their man-made church. If it is true that we can accept the Bible only on the basis of the Catholic Church, doesn't that make the Catholic Church superior to the Bible? This is exactly what Catholic officials want men to believe. Their only problem is that their doctrine comes from their own human reasoning rather than from God. Their logic is a classic example of their "circle reasoning." They try to prove the Bible by the church (can accept the Bible only on the basis of the Catholic Church) and prove the church by the Bible ("has ever grounded her doctrines upon it"). Such is absurd reasoning which proves nothing. Either the New Testament is the sole authority or it is not. If it is the New Testament, it cannot be the church, and if it is the church, it cannot be the New Testament.


----------



## OZman (Sep 26, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> we allow our pastors to marry so they dont feel the urge to rape kids



Bullshit!

"25 MORE SHOCKING ARRESTS": Pastors Charged With Sex Crimes - Awkward Moments Children's Bible

​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

This information exposes the lie that the Catholic Church gave us the bible. No, it did not.  Read this:

*Notice, again, the following from Catholic sources:*

"Because it never was a Bible, till the infallible Church pronounced it to be so. The separate treatises, each of them inspired, were lying, as it were dispersedly; easy to confound with others, that were uninspired. The Church gathered them up, selected them, pronounced judgment on them; rejecting some, which she defined and declared not to be canonical, because not inspired; adopting others as being inspired, and therefore canonical." (*What Is the Bible?* p. 6).
"And since the books of the Bible constituting both the Old and the New Testament were determined solely by the authority of the Catholic Church, without the Church there would have been no Bible, and hence no Protestantism." (*The Faith of Millions*, p. 10).

In addition to the above, Catholics often boast that the Bible was written by Catholics, e.g., "All the books of the New Testament were written by Catholics." (*The Bible is a Catholic Book*, p. 14). When we consider the word "catholic" as meaning "universal," we readily admit that the writers were "catholic" in that sense; they were members of the church universal--the church of Christ which is described in the New Testament Scriptures (Col. 1:18; Rom. 16:16). However, we firmly deny that the writers of the New Testament were members of the Roman Catholic Church as we know it today. The Roman Catholic Church was not fully developed until several hundred years after the New Testament was written. It is not the same institution as disclosed in the New Testament. The New Testament books were written by members of the Lord's church, but they are not its author. God Himself is the author of the New Testament.

The Catholic officials above claim that without the Catholic Church there would be no Bible; they argue that mankind can accept the Scriptures only on the basis of the Catholic Church which gathered the books and determined which were inspired. Surely the Catholic Church cannot claim that it gave us the Old Testament Scriptures. The Old Testament came through the Jews (God's chosen people of old) who had the holy oracles entrusted to them. Paul said, "What advantage then remains to the Jew, or what is the use of circumcision? Much in every respect. First, indeed, because the oracles of God were entrusted to them." (Rom. 3:1-2; see also Rom. 9:4-5; Acts 7:38).

The Old Testament books were gathered into one volume and were translated from Hebrew into Greek long before Christ came to earth. The *Septuagint Version* was translated by seventy scholars at Alexandria, Egypt around the year 227 B.C., and this was the version Christ and His apostles used. Christ did not tell the people, as Catholics do today, that they could accept the Scriptures only on the basis of the authority of those who gathered them and declared them to be inspired. He urged the people of His day to follow the Old Testament Scriptures as the infallible guide, not because man or any group of men has sanctioned them as such, but because they came from God. Furthermore, He understood that God-fearing men and women would be able to discern by evidence (external and internal) which books were of God and which were not; thus, He never raised questions and doubts concerning the gathering of the inspired books.

If the Bible is a Catholic book, why does it nowhere mention the Catholic Church? Why is there no mention of a pope, a cardinal, an archbishop, a parish priest, a nun, or a member of any other Catholic order? If the Bible is a Catholic book, why is auricular confession, indulgences, prayers to the saints, adoration of Mary, veneration of relics and images, and many other rites and ceremonies of the Catholic Church, left out of it?

If the Bible is a Catholic book, how can Catholics account for the passage, "A bishop then, must be blameless, married but once, reserved, prudent, of good conduct, hospitable, a teacher...He should rule well his own household, keeping his children under control and perfectly respectful. For if a man cannot rule his own household, how is he to take care of the church of God?" (1 Tim. 3:2, 4-5). The Catholic Church does not allow a bishop to marry, while the Bible says "he must be married." Furthermore, if the Bible is a Catholic book, why did they write the Bible as it is, and feel the necessity of putting footnotes at the bottom of the page in effort to keep their subject from believing what is in the text?

The following list give a summation of what we have been trying to emphasize. If the Bible is a Catholic book,


1. Why does it condemn clerical dress? (Matt. 23:5-6).
2. Why does it teach against the adoration of Mary? (Luke 11:27-28).
3. Why does it show that all Christians are priests? (1 Pet. 2:5,9).
4. Why does it condemn the observance of special days? (Gal. 4:9-11).
5. Why does it teach that all Christians are saints? (1 Cor. 1:2).
6. Why does it condemn the making and adoration of images? (Ex. 20:4-5).
7. Why does it teach that baptism is immersion instead of pouring? (Col. 2:12).
8. Why does it forbid us to address religious leaders as "father"? (Matt. 23:9).
9. Why does it teach that Christ is the only foundation and not the apostle Peter? (1 Cor. 3:11).
10. Why does it teach that there is one mediator instead of many? (1 Tim. 2:5).
11. Why does it teach that a bishop must be a married man? (1 Tim. 3:2, 4-5).
12. Why is it opposed to the primacy of Peter? (Luke 22:24-27).
13. Why does it oppose the idea of purgatory? (Luke 16:26).
14. Why is it completely silent about infant baptism, instrumental music in worship, indulgences, confession to priests, the rosary, the mass, and many other things in the Catholic Church?
The Catholic Church did not Give the world The Bible!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

*Please notice further quotes from Catholic sources:*

"During those early times parts of the Bible were scattered among the various churches, no one of which had the complete Bible as we have it now. Then in A.D. 390, at the Council of Hippo, the Catholic Church gathered together the various books which claimed to be scripture, passed on the merits and claims of each and this council decided which were inspired and which were not. The Catholic Church put all the inspired books and epistles together in one volume and THAT is the Bible as we have it today. The Catholic Church therefore gave to the people and the World, the Bible as we have it today." (From a magazine advertisement published by the Knights of Columbus bearing the title, "*Who Gave the Bible to the People?*"
"It was not until the Council of Hippo in 390 that the Church gathered these gospels and epistles, scattered about in different churches, and placed them within the covers of a single book, giving the Bible to the world." (*The Faith of Millions*, p. 152).
"Indeed, when you accept the Bible as the Word of God, you are obliged to receive it on the authority of the Catholic Church, who was the sole Guardian of the Scriptures for fifteen hundred years." (*The Faith of Our Fathers*, p. 68).
"When were all these writings put together? The Catholic Church put all of them in one book between the years 350 and 405." (*A Catechism for Adults*, p. 10).

Thus, Catholics argue that since the Council of Hippo in 390 A.D. proclaimed which books were actually inspired and placed them in one volume, all are indebted to the Catholic Church for the New Testament and can accept it only on the authority of the Catholic Church. There are several things wrong with this. First, it cannot be proven that the church which held the Council of Hippo in 390 A.D. was the same church which is now known as the Roman Catholic Church. For example, the church of 390 had no crucifixes and images because, "The first mention of Crucifixes are in the sixth century" and "The whole tradition of veneration holy images gradually and naturally developed" (*Catholic Encyclopedia*, Vol. VII, p. 667). The church of 390 took communion under both kinds because that was the prevailing practice until it was formally abolished in 1416 A.D. (See *Lives and Times of the Roman Pontiffs*, Vol. I, p. 111). The church of 390 was a church altogether different from the Roman Catholic Church today.

Furthermore, in the proceedings of the Council of Hippo, the bishops did not mention nor give the slightest hint that they were for the first time "officially" cataloging the books of he Bible for the world. It was not until the fourth session of the Council of Trent (1545-1563) that the bishops and high ranking officials of the Catholic Church "officially" cataloged the books they thought should be included in the Bible and bound them upon the consciences of all Catholics. (See *Canons and Decrees of the Council of Trent*, pp. 17-18).

Secondly, God did not give councils the authority to select His sacred books, nor does He expect men to receive His sacred books only because of councils or on the basis of councils. It takes no vote or sanction of a council to make the books of the Bible authoritative. Men were able to rightly discern which books were inspired before the existence of ecclesiastical councils and men can do so today. A council of men in 390 with no divine authority whatever, supposedly took upon itself the right to state which books were inspired, and Catholics argue, "We can accept the Bible only on the authority of the Catholic Church." Can we follow such reasoning?

Thirdly, it cannot be proven that the Catholic Church is solely responsible for the gathering and selection of the New Testament books. In fact, it can be shown that the New Testament books were gathered into one volume and were in circulation long before the Catholic Church claims to have taken its action in 390 at the council of Hippo. In the following we list some of the catalogues of the books of the Bible which are given by early Christian writers.


326. Athanasius, bishop at Alexandria, mentions all of the New Testament books.
315-386. Cyril, bishop at Jerusalem, gives a list of all New Testament books except Revelation.
270. Eusebius, bishop at Caesarea, called the Father of ecclesiastical history, gives an account of the persecution of Emperor Diocletian whose edict required that all churches be destroyed and the Scriptures burned. He lists all the books of the New Testament. He was commissioned by Constantine to have transcribed fifty copies of the Bible for use of the churches of Constantinople.
185-254. Origen, born at Alexandria, names all the books of both the Old and New Testaments.
165-220. Clement, of Alexandria, names all the books of the New Testament except Philemon, James, 2 Peter and 3 John. In addition we are told by Eusebius, who had the works of Clement, that he gave explanations and quotations from all the canonical books.
160-240. Turtullian, contemporary of Origen and Clement, mentions all the New Testament books except 2 Peter, James and 2 John.
135-200. Irenaeus, quoted from all New Testament books except Philemon, Jude, James and 3 John.
100-147. Justin Martyr, mentions the Gospels as being four in number and quotes from them and some of the epistles of Paul and Revelation.
Besides the above, the early church fathers have handed down in their writings quotations from all the New Testament books so much so that it is said that the entire New Testament can be reproduced from their writings alone.
Thus, the New Testament books were in existence in their present form at the close of the apostolic age. As a matter of fact, the apostles themselves put their writings into circulation. "And when this letter has been read among you, see that it be read in the church of the Laodiceans also; and that you yourselves read the letter from Laodicea." (Col. 4:16). "I charge you by the Lord that this epistle be read to all the holy brethren." (1 Thess. 5:27). The holy Scriptures were written for all (1 Cor. 1:2; Eph. 1:1) and all will be judged by them in the last day (Rev. 20:12; John 12:48). Jesus said that His Word will abide forever (Matt. 24:35; 1 Pet. 1:23-25).

The Catholic Church did not Give the world The Bible!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Fourthly, the Catholic claim of giving the Bible to the world cannot be true because they have not been the sole possessor of the Bible at any time.

Some of the most valuable Greek Bibles and Versions have been handed down to us from non-Roman Catholic sources.

A notable example of this is the *Codex Sinaiticus* which was found in the monastery of St. Catherine (of the Greek Orthodox Church) at Mount Sinai in 1844 and is now in the British Museum. It contains all of the books of the New Testament and all but small portions of the Old Testament.

Scholars are certain that this manuscript was made early in the fourth century, not later than 350 A.D. This manuscript found by a German scholar named, Tishendorf, who was a Protestant, and this manuscript which is the most complete of all has never been in the hands of the Roman Catholic Church.




Another valuable manuscript that has never been possessed by the Roman Catholic Church is the *Codex Alexandrianus*. It, too, is now on exhibit in the manuscript room of the British Museum in London.

It was a gift from the Patriarch of Constantinople (of the Greek Orthodox Church) to Charles I in 1628. It had been in possession of the Patriarchs for centuries and originally came from Alexandria, Egypt from which it gets its name. Scholars are certain that this manuscript was also made in the fourth century and, along with the *Codex Sinaiticus*, is thought to be one of the fifty Greek Bibles commissioned to be copied by Constantine.

In the light of the foregoing, the boastful claim of the Roman Catholic Church that it has been the sole guardian and preserver of the sacred Scriptures down to the present, is nothing but pure falsehood.


The Bible is not a Catholic book.


Catholics did not write it, nor does their doctrines and church meet the description of the doctrine and church of which it speaks.

The New Testament was completed before the end of the first century, A.D.

The things in it do not correspond to the Catholic Church which hundreds of years after the death of the apostles slowly evolved into what it now is.

The Catholic Church is not the original and true church, but a "church" born of many departures and corruptions from the New Testament church.

Even if the Catholic Church could prove that it alone is the sole deliverer of the Scriptures to man today, it still remains that the Catholic Church is not following the Bible and is contrary to the Bible. Furthermore, even if the Catholic Church could show conclusively that it alone is responsible for gathering the books, it does not prove that the Catholic Church is infallible, nor does it prove that it is the author of the Bible. God has at times used evil agencies to accomplish His purpose (Jer. 27:6-8; 43:10; Hab. 1:5-11; John 11:49-52).

The Catholic Church did not Give the world The Bible!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

In the light of the foregoing, the boastful claim of the Roman Catholic Church that it has been the sole guardian and preserver of the sacred Scriptures down to the present, is nothing but pure falsehood. The Bible is not a Catholic book. Catholics did not write it, nor does their doctrines and church meet the description of the doctrine and church of which it speaks. The New Testament was completed before the end of the first century, A.D. The things in it do not correspond to the Catholic Church which hundreds of years after the death of the apostles slowly evolved into what it now is. The Catholic Church is not the original and true church, but a "church" born of many departures and corruptions from the New Testament church. Even if the Catholic Church could prove that it alone is the sole deliverer of the Scriptures to man today, it still remains that the Catholic Church is not following the Bible and is contrary to the Bible. Furthermore, even if the Catholic Church could show conclusively that it alone is responsible for gathering the books, it does not prove that the Catholic Church is infallible, nor does it prove that it is the author of the Bible. God has at times used evil agencies to accomplish His purpose (Jer. 27:6-8; 43:10; Hab. 1:5-11; John 11:49-52).

We have studied, therefore, that the Catholic Church argues that since one of its councils in 390 selected the sacred books, one can accept them only on the basis of its authority. We have answered by showing: (1) The Bible is inspired and has authority, not because a church declared it so but because God made it so. (2) Jesus did not teach the people in His day that they could accept the Old Testament Scriptures only on the basis of those who placed the books into one volume. (3) It is a mere assumption that the Council of Hippo in 390 was a Council of the church which is now the Roman Catholic Church. (4) God did not give councils the authority to select His sacred books, nor does He expect men to receive His books only on the basis of councils. (5) The Catholic Church is not solely responsible for the gathering and selection of the New Testament books. (6) The Catholic Church has not been the sole possessor of the Bible at any time. (7) Even if it could be proven that the Catholic Church gathered the books into one volume, it still remains that it is not following the Bible today.

The Catholic Church did not Give the world The Bible!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

The Roman Catholic view of Marriage is flawed, incomplete and destructive

*
 Prohibition against church leaders marrying is a satanic doctrine:
*
By ignoring what scripture says about one of the purposes of marriage being to alleviate sexual lust, the Pope has done damage to the institution of marriage. Remember, it wasn't until about 1070 AD that Catholic priests were first officially forbidden to be married. That's 1000 years too late to be part of Bible Christianity.

In fact the Holy Spirit prophesied this apostasy: "But the Spirit explicitly says that in later times some will fall away from the faith, _paying attention to deceitful spirits and doctrines of demons_, by means of the hypocrisy of liars seared in their own conscience as with a branding iron, *men who forbid marriage* _and advocate _abstaining from foods which God has created to be gratefully shared in by those who believe and know the truth. " 1 Timothy 4:1-3
In fact the Bible specifically commands that Bishops/Elders be married:

"It is a trustworthy statement: if any man aspires to the office of overseer, it is a fine work he desires _to do._ An overseer, then, must be above reproach, the husband of one wife, temperate, prudent, respectable, hospitable, able to teach, not addicted to wine or pugnacious, but gentle, peaceable, free from the love of money. _He must be _one who manages his own household well, keeping his children under control with all dignity (but if a man does not know how to manage his own household, how will he take care of the church of God?), _and _not a new convert, so that he will not become conceited and fall into the condemnation incurred by the devil. And he must have a good reputation with those outside _the church, _so that he will not fall into reproach and the snare of the devil. " 1 Timothy 3:1-7
*V. Sexual abuse scandals
*
Most of the sexual abuse problems within the Catholic church could have been prevented if they had not adopted the false doctrine that church leaders cannot be married. Orthodox leaders have always been allowed to be married and the statistical facts speak for themselves: Sex abuse scandals are dramatically reduced when church leaders are permitted to marry.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Reasons why the Apocrypha does NOT belong in the Bible!

*
21 reasons why the Apocrypha is not inspired:
*

The Roman Catholic Church did not officially canonize the Apocrypha until the Council of Trent (1546 AD). This was in part because the Apocrypha contained material which supported certain Catholic doctrines, such as purgatory, praying for the dead, and the treasury of merit.
Not one of them is in the Hebrew language, which was alone used by the inspired historians and poets of the Old Testament.
Not one of the writers lays any claim to inspiration.
These books were never acknowledged as sacred Scriptures by the Jewish Church, and therefore were never sanctioned by our Lord.
They were not allowed a place among the sacred books, during the first four centuries of the Christian Church.
They contain fabulous statements, and statements which contradict not only the canonical Scriptures, but themselves; as when, in the two Books of Maccabees, Antiochus Epiphanes is made to die three different deaths in as many different places.
The Apocrypha inculcates doctrines at variance with the Bible, such as prayers for the dead and sinless perfection.
And the day following Judas came with his company, to take away the bodies of them that were slain, and to bury them with their kinsmen, in the sepulchers of their fathers. And they found under the coats of the slain some of the donaries of the idols of Jamnia, which the law forbiddeth to the Jews: so that all plainly saw, that for this cause they were slain. Then they all blessed the just judgment of the Lord, who had discovered the things that were hidden. And so betaking themselves to prayers, they besought him, that the sin which had been committed might be forgotten. But the most valiant Judas exhorted the people to keep themselves from sin, forasmuch as they saw before their eyes what had happened, because of the sins of those that were slain. And making a gathering, he sent twelve thousand drachmas of silver to Jerusalem for sacrifice to be offered for the sins of the dead, thinking well and religiously concerning the resurrection, (For if he had not hoped that they that were slain should rise again, it would have seemed superfluous and vain to pray for the dead,) And because he considered that they who had fallen asleep with godliness, had great grace laid up for them. It is therefore a holy and wholesome thought to pray for the dead, that they may be loosed from sins. (2 Maccabees 12:39-46)
The apocrypha contains offensive materials unbecoming of God's authorship.
Ecclesiasticus 25:19 Any iniquity is insignificant compared to a wife's iniquity.Ecclesiasticus 25:24 From a woman sin had its beginning. Because of her we all die.Ecclesiasticus 22:3 It is a disgrace to be the father of an undisciplined, and the birth of a daughter is a loss.
It teaches immoral practices, such as lying, suicide, assassination and magical incantation.
Continued on link.........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Why the Apocrypha Isn't in the Bible?

*Why the Apocrypha Isn't in the Bible?*



Catholics will tell you, "You Protestants are missing part of the Bible. We have the rest of it." This can throw people off, but it no longer has to. These false Catholic additions to the Bible are commonly called the Apocrypha or sometimes the Deuterocanonical books. This is a short treatise on WHY these books are not in the Bible.
What is the Apocrypha anyway?

The Apocrypha is a collection of uninspired, spurious books written by various individuals. The Catholic religion considers these books as scripture just like a Bible-believer believes that our 66 books are the word of God, i.e., Genesis to Revelation. We are going to examine some verses from the Apocrypha later in our discussion.

At the Council of Trent (1546) the Roman Catholic religion pronounced the following apocryphal books sacred. They asserted that the apocryphal books together with unwritten tradition are of God and are to be received and venerated as the Word of God. So now you have the Bible, the Apocrypha and Catholic Tradition as co-equal sources of truth for the Catholic. In reality, the Bible is the last source of truth for Catholics. Catholic doctrine comes primarily from tradition stuck together with a few Bible names. In my reading of Catholic materials, I find notes like this: _"You have to keep the Bible in perspective."_ Catholics do not believe that the Bible is God's complete revelation for man.

*The Roman Catholic Apocrypha*

Tobit
Judith
Wisdom
Ecclesiasticus
Baruch
First and Second Maccabees
Additions to Esther and Daniel

*Apocryphal Books rejected by the Catholic Religion:*

First and Second Esdras
Prayer of Manasses
Susanna*


_*A reader says: "Susanna is in the Roman Catholic canon. It is Daniel 13."_

Why the Apocrypha Isn't in the Bible?


Not one of the apocryphal books is written in the Hebrew language, which was alone used by the inspired historians and poets of the Old Testament. All Apocryphal books are in Greek, except one which is extant only in Latin.
None of the apocryphal writers laid claim to inspiration.
The apocryphal books were never acknowledged as sacred scriptures by the Jews, custodians of the Hebrew scriptures (the apocrypha was written prior to the New Testament). In fact, the Jewish people rejected and destroyed the apocrypha after the overthrow of Jerusalem in 70 A.D.
The apocryphal books were not permitted among the sacred books during the first four centuries of the real Christian church (I'm certainly not talking about the Catholic religion which is not Christian).
The Apocrypha contains fabulous statements which not only contradict the "canonical" scriptures but themselves. For example, in the two Books of Maccabees, Antiochus Epiphanies is made to die three different deaths in three different places.
The Apocrypha includes doctrines in variance with the Bible, such as prayers for the dead and sinless perfection. The following verses are taken from the Apocrypha translation by Ronald Knox dated 1954:
*Basis for the doctrine of purgatory:*

2 Maccabees 12:43-45, 2.000 pieces of silver were sent to Jerusalem for a sin-offering...Whereupon he made reconciliation for the dead, that they might be delivered from sin.

*Salvation by works:*

Ecclesiasticus 3:30, Water will quench a flaming fire, and *alms maketh atonement for sin.*

Tobit 12:8-9, 17, It is better to give alms than to lay up gold; for *alms doth deliver from death, and shall purge away all sin.*

*Magic:*

Tobit 6:5-8, If the Devil, or an evil spirit troubles anyone, they can be driven away by making a smoke of the heart, liver, and gall of a fish...and the Devil will smell it, and flee away, and never come again anymore.

*Mary was born sinless (immaculate conception):*

Wisdom 8:19-20, And I was a witty child and had received a good soul. And whereas I was more good, I came to a body undefiled.


It teaches immoral practices, such as lying, suicide, assassination and magical incantation.
No apocryphal book is referred to in the New Testament whereas the Old Testament is referred to hundreds of times.
Because of these and other reasons, the apocryphal books are only valuable as ancient documents illustrative of the manners, language, opinions and history of the East.
Wasn't the Apocrypha in the King James?

The King James translators never considered the Apocrypha the word of God. As books of some historical value, the Apocrypha was sandwiched between the Old and New Testaments as an appendix of reference material. This followed the format that Luther had used. Luther prefaced the Apocrypha with a statement:

"Apocrypha--that is, books which are not regarded as equal to the holy Scriptures, and yet are profitable and good to read."

_King James Version Defended_ page 98.

In 1599, TWELVE YEARS BEFORE the King James Bible was published, King James said this about the Apocrypha:

"As to the Apocriphe bookes, I OMIT THEM because I am no Papist (as I said before)..."

King James Charles Stewart
Basilicon Doron, page 13


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

The Answer Book by Samuel C. Gipp | Evangelist Samuel C. Gipp, Th.D. | A Friend to Churches Ministries

*QUESTION:*
I have been told that King James was a homosexual. Is this true?


*ANSWER:*
No.




*EXPLANATION:*
King James I of England, who authorized the translation of the now famous King James Bible, was considered by many to be one of the greatest, if not the greatest, monarchs that England has ever seen.
Through his wisdom and determination he united the warring tribes of Scotland into a unified nation, and then joined England and Scotland to form the foundation for what is now known as the British Empire.

At a time when only the churches of England possessed the Bible in English, King James' desire was that the common people should have the Bible in their native tongue. Thus, in 1603, King James called 54 of history's most learned men together to accomplish this great task. At a time when the leaders of the world wished to keep their subjects in spiritual ignorance, King James offered his subjects the greatest gift that he could give them. Their own copy of the Word of God in English.

James, who was fluent in Latin, Greek, and French, and schooled in Italian and Spanish even wrote a tract entitled "Counterblast to Tobacco",which was written to help thwart the use of tobacco in England.

Such a man was sure to have enemies. One such man, Anthony Weldon, had to be excluded from the court. Weldon swore vengeance. It was not until 1650,*twenty-five years after the death of James* that Weldon saw his chance. He wrote a paper calling James a homosexual. Obviously, James, being dead, was in no condition to defend himself.

The report was largely ignored since there were still enough people alive who knew it wasn't true. In fact, it lay dormant for years, until recently when it was picked up by Christians who hoped that vilifying King James, would tarnish the Bible that bears his name so that Christians would turn away from God's book to a more "modern" translation.

It seems though, that Weldon's false account is being once again largely ignored by the majority of Christianity with the exception of those with an ulterior motive, such as its author had.

It might also be mentioned here that the Roman Catholic Church was so desperate to keep the true Bible out of the hands of the English people that it attempted to kill King James and all of Parliament in 1605.

In 1605 a Roman Catholic by the name of Guy Fawkes, under the direction of a Jesuit priest by the name of Henry Garnet, was found in the basement of Parliament with thirty-six barrels of gunpowder which he was to use to blow up King James and the entire Parliament. After killing the king, they planned on imprisoning his children, re-establishing England as a state loyal to the Pope and kill all who resisted. Needless to say, the perfect English Bible would have been one of the plot's victims. Fawkes and Garnet and eight other conspirators were caught and hanged.

It seems that those who work so hard to discredit the character of King James join an unholy lot.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

This is such a great Q & A - I decided to include it to give the readers here more clarity on why we must hold fast to the King James Version Bible.  God does not want His Word to become "Lost in Translation" and to be clear - there are many putting forth a great effort to do just that! 

The Answer Book by Samuel C. Gipp | Evangelist Samuel C. Gipp, Th.D. | A Friend to Churches Ministries

*QUESTION:*
Aren't there archaic words in the Bible, and don't we need a modern translation to eliminate them?


*ANSWER:*
Yes and No. Yes there are archaic words in the Bible but No, we do not need a modem translation to eliminate them.




*EXPLANATION:*
That there are archaic words in the Bible is very true. An archaic word is a word which is no longer used in every day speech and has been replaced by another. A good example of an archaic word is found in I Corinthians 10:25.
"Whatsoever is sold in the shambles, that eat, asking no question for conscience sake:"

The word "shambles" is archaic. It has been replaced in common speech with the word "market place", Indeed we can be certain that "shambles" was a much more accurate description of the ancient market place (and many around the world today). It has none the less passed from common use.

Well then, shouldn't we publish a new translation which removes " shambles" and inserts the more common "market place"?

No, what we *should* do is turn to the Bible, our final authority in all matters of *faith* and *practice* and see what the Bible *practice* is concerning archaic words. For surely we believers in a perfect Bible will want to follow the *Bible's* practice concerning archaic words.

In searching the Scripture we find the Bible *practice* for handling archaic words in I Samuel chapter 9:1-11. _"Now there was a man of Benjamin, whose name was Kish, the son of Zeror, the son of Bechorath, the son of Aphiah, a Benjamite,a mighty man of power._

2_ And he had a son whose name was Saul, a choice young man, and a goodly: and there was not among the children of Israel a goodlier person than he: from his shoulders and upward he was higher than any of the people._

3_ And the asses of Kish Saul's father were lost. And Kish said to Saul his son, Take now one of the servants with thee, and arise, go seek the asses._

4_ And he passed through mount Ephraim, and passed through the land of Shalisha, but they found them not: then they passed through the land of Shalim, and there they were not: and he passed through the land of the Benjamites, but they found them not._

5_ And when they were come to the land of Zuph, Saul said to his servant that was with him, Come, and let us return; lest my father leave caring for the asses, and take thought for us._

6_ And he said unto him, Behold now, there is in this city a man of God, and he is an honourable man; all that he saith cometh surely to pass: now let us go thither; peradventure he can shew us our way that we should go._

7_ Then said Saul to his servant, But, behold, if we go, what shall we bring the man? for the bread is spent in our vessels, and there is not a present to bring to the man of God: what have we?_

8_ And the servant answered Saul again, and said, Behold, I have here at hand the fourth part of a shekel of silver: that will I give to the man of God, to tell us our way._

9_ (Beforetime in Israel, when a man went to inquire of God, thus he spake, Come, and let us go to the seer: for he that is now called a Prophet was beforetime called a Seer.)_

10_ Then said Saul to his servant, Well said; come let us go. So they went unto the city where the man of God was._

11_ And as they went up the hill to the city, they found young maidens going out to draw water, and said unto them, Is the seer here?"_

Here, in the first eleven verses of I Samuel 9 we are not only confronted with an archaic word, but with the Bible *practice* for handling it.

We find Saul and one of his father's servants searching for the asses that had run off (I Samuel 9:1-5).They decide to go to see Samuel the seer and enlist his help in finding the asses (verses 6-8).

In verse 11 we are going to run into an archaic word. But, before we do, God puts a parenthesis in the narrative (verse 9) to tell us about it. Notice that verse 9 states that "he that is now called a *Prophet* was beforetime called a *Seer*".Thus we see that, between the time that this event took place and the time that the incident was divinely recorded the word " Seer" had passed from common use to be replaced with "Prophet". "Seer" was now archaic.

*BUT*, look carefully at *verse 11* where the archaic word appeared.

"And as they went up the hill to the city, they found young maidens going out to draw water, and said unto them, Is the *seer* here?"

Please note that the verse *retains* the outdated word "seer". It does *not* say "Is the prophet here?".

Thus we see that *God Himself* through the divine *inspiration* of the Holy Spirit used verse 9 to *explain* the upcoming archaic word but *did not change the holy text!*

So we see that, the *Bible practice* for handling situations such as we find in I Corinthians 10:25 when preaching is to tell the congregation something to the effect that "What beforetime was called 'shambles' is now called 'market place"'. But *we should leave the archaic word in the text. This is what God did!* Surely we sinners are not going to come up with a better method for handling archaic words than God has.

So, the answer to the question is, "Yes, there are archaic words in the Bible but *No* we do not need a modem translation to eliminate them. *God* didn't change His Book, He certainly does not want *us* doing it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



he's pandering


----------



## Liminal (Sep 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You have no opinions about anything that should matter to anyone.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Liminal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



that is your opinion------and it's idiotic


----------



## Care4all (Sep 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


ya think so, huh?  The pope and vatican can't even control their own bishops or priests in this Nation of ours from differing with them, let alone parishioners...


----------



## Liminal (Sep 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


If you were half as smart as you think you are you'd be about twice as smart as I think you are.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Care4all said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



your response is babyish.     INFLUENCE


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Liminal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



nah nan nah nah nah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

Liminal said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



I doubt it.  Her intelligence does not hinge on your opinions.   She is brilliant.  Trust me.  I know.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


i'm certain you know best rosie...


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Outrageous Claims Made For The Pope!
> 
> Not only are outlandish claims, such as those above, made regarding the authority of the pope, but he is addressed by various terms (Supreme Pontiff, Holy Father, etc.) which belong only to God. No such terms were given to a mere man in the holy Scriptures. The term "Holy Father" is used only once in God's word. It is used by Jesus in John 17:11 as He prayed to God the Father. For a mere man to assume the authority and titles which belong only to God, is surely the height of arrogance and blasphemy. If not, why not?
> 
> ...


there is no such thing as the "new york catholic catechism"
where do you find this stuff?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2015)

Care4all said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



you are learning,   my son


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Care4all said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



You've got it now!  That didn't take too long. 

Well, you all have a nice afternoon.  I have to go pray for rain.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Really?  How do you know?  You been hittin' that on the side?  Does she cry out for Jesus when you put it to her?


----------



## Liminal (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Fourthly, the Catholic claim of giving the Bible to the world cannot be true because they have not been the sole possessor of the Bible at any time.
> 
> Some of the most valuable Greek Bibles and Versions have been handed down to us from non-Roman Catholic sources.
> 
> ...


Aretha Franklin is singing for the Pope right now.  I'll bet you fundamentalist assholes wish you could get entertainment that good for your parties.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Fourthly, the Catholic claim of giving the Bible to the world cannot be true because they have not been the sole possessor of the Bible at any time.
> ...



Why the hostility? It makes as much sense as the hostility toward the Pope.


----------



## OZman (Sep 27, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why the hostility?



Do you not read the myriad of vile accusations posted by the resident megalomaniac?


----------



## Liminal (Sep 27, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Looks like no one was listening to his fucked up prayers.


----------



## Taz (Sep 27, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Fourthly, the Catholic claim of giving the Bible to the world cannot be true because they have not been the sole possessor of the Bible at any time.
> ...


Couldn't be, Aretha Franklin died 7 years ago.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 27, 2015)

Taz said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Have you ever said anything that made any sense to anyone?


----------



## OZman (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Fourthly, the Catholic claim of giving the Bible to the world cannot be true because they have not been the sole possessor of the Bible at any time.
> 
> Some of the most valuable Greek Bibles and Versions have been handed down to us from non-Roman Catholic sources.
> 
> ...



Then can you explain why there is no resurrection story in the Codex Sinaiticus gospel of Mark? Your infallible KJV bible contains one.


----------



## guno (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> I have to go pray for rain.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Just a reminder that some of you have been put on ignore for your blatant disrespect of this thread and your poor treatment of others including the Jews who wanted to participate here.  For now?  You're on ignore and your posts won't be responded to.  When you learn how to respect others and not wage personal attacks against the other members reading you'll be acknowledged and invited to participate in future threads.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosie, this article may interest you......  There is more - I will add to this.  The Jesuits infiltrated Israel through some of your leaders and that is why they do not behave like normal Jews.  The Jesuits have them doing the bidding of Rome and this Pope.  It's a dangerous time for Israel.

Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem






*Israeli President Shimon Peres and His Protégé, Yasser Arafat have Destroyed Thousands of Jewish Lives*

*The ground was hardly warmed in the new papal apartment for Pope Francis I in Rome, when Israeli President Shimon Peres sailed the blue skies from Israel to Italy to lend his “signatured anti-Jewish life” and influence as the President of Israel to betray again the Israeli people in Israel. This betrayal will eventually harm most, the religious pioneering and patriots of Israel who live in the settlement regions of Shomron and Judea. *

*For three days, in early May (2013), Israeli President Shimon Peres was scheduled to visit Italy in order to also be hosted in a series of diplomatic meeting with the Italian president and Prime Minister of Italy. At that same time, he was being hosted and feted in a ceremony in the city of Assisi, named after the famous Catholic cleric, St. Francis of Assisi.*

*There Peres was awarded with the new first ever ceremonies of the Franciscans to give a “Peace Award” called the “Metal of Honor for Peace.”  There the mayor of Assisi greeted Peres and also by “hundreds of Franciscan monks” in a ceremony at the central Roman Catholic Basilica in Assisi. Then Peres was presented this inaugural award, the “Medal of Honor for Peace” as the president of Israel for his “unique contribution to dialogue and the cause of peace.” *

* 

*

*The Basilica de Papale San Francesco di Assisi*

*As Barry Chamish, in his recent article on May 13, 2013, titled, “**Franciscans Honor Shimon Peres**”, we learn:  continue reading on link............*

- See more at: Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosie, HaShev, there is more.........look at this:

Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem

*The road back to Rome is a road well traveled by the current Israeli President Shimon Peres. He has routinely taken this path over the years as the Israeli investigative reporter, Barry Chamish, called the “traitorous appeasement” of Vatican’s Jewish President. As Barry Chamish continued*

*Barry Chamish – “In 1979, Yitzhak Rabin published his autobiography, within was a one-line offbeat quote. He said that unlike all Jewish children growing up in Poland, Shimon Peres spent his early education at a Jesuit school. It was an odd fact and I took a mental note of it without understanding its significance...Until I broke my first attention-getting story as a political journalist:*

*In March 1994, the newspaper Chadashot revealed a most remarkable secret of the Middle East “peace” process. A friend of Shimon Peres, the French intellectual Marek Halter claimed in an interview that in May 1993, he delivered a letter from Peres to the pope.*

*Within, Peres promised to internationalize Jerusalem, granting the UN political control of the Old City of Jerusalem, and the Vatican hegemony of the holy sites within. The UN would give the PLO a capital within its new territory and East Jerusalem would become a kind of free trade zone of world diplomacy. Halter's claim was backed by the Italian newspaper La Stampa which added that Arafat was apprised of the agreement and it was included in the secret clauses of the Declaration Of Principles signed in Washington in September 1993.  *

*In March 1995, the Israeli radio station Arutz Sheva was leaked a cable from the Israeli Embassy in Rome to Peres' Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem confirming the handover of Jerusalem to the Vatican. This cable was printed on the front page of the radical leftwing Israeli newspaper, Ha’aretz two days later.*

*A scandal erupted and numerous rabbis who had invited Peres for Passover services cancelled their invitations in protest of his treachery. Peres reacted by claiming that the cable was real but that someone had whiten out the word, "not;" the cable really said that Israel would "not" hand Jerusalem over to the holy pontiff.  *

*Illustrating the sorry political state of Israel's rabbis, they accepted this cockamamie excuse and re-invited Peres to their tables. However, in the widely distributed minutes of a meeting with Clinton in 1997, Peres reiterated his diplomacy, ending with the words, "as I had previously promised the Holy See.”*

- See more at: Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem

____________
It gets worse.  Hold on............


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

*Jewish Rabbi David Rosen, the Papal Knight Commander of the Pontifical Order of St. Gregory the Great*

*During this era of high political and religious drama between the Vatican and the State of Israel, BibleSearchers Reflections looked at the issues more closely starting in 1993 to 2005 in the article titled, “**The Vatican Wants Jerusalem**”. In this article, the historical map of Rome’s model for the control of Jerusalem was mapped out from the date in 1993 when Vatican Rome and Israel agreed to normalized and establish formal diplomatic relations with each other. This was documented in the fundamental agreement between the Holy See and the State of Israel on December 30, 1993. The one problem, the “fundamental agreement” was kept secret.*

*It took another four years when in 1997 the State of Israel agreed to a legal status in Israel for the Vatican. This came with the Meshumad (apostate) Jewish Rabbi David Rosen, the Papal Knight Commander of the Pontifical Order of St. Gregory the Great who put the Vatican’s pathway in the future clearly on the road for the Internationalization of Jerusalem.*

*It was in October 20, 2005 that Israel National News reported that a **seven year negotiation with Vatican Rome** was finally completed and it was now time to turn over numerous buildings, parcels of land that the Roman Catholic Church claims that it used to own and control. These facts were being reported by the Vatican newspaper, El Messagero, that Israeli President Katsav was prepared to sign over to the control of the Vatican. The major site of interest was the purported site of the “Last Supper” which is recognized by the Jews as the burial site of Kings David, Solomon, Rechavam, Assa, Chezekiyahu and Amatzia.*

- See more at: Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem


----------



## guno (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Rosie, this article may interest you......  There is more - I will add to this.  The Jesuits infiltrated Israel through some of your leaders and that is why they do not behave like normal Jews.  The Jesuits have them doing the bidding of Rome and this Pope.  It's a dangerous time for Israel.
> 
> Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem
> 
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> some of your leaders and that is why they do not behave like normal Jews



You are one antisemitic piece of shit


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

And then there is this!  




*Tomb of King David in Jerusalem*

*According to the agreement, the upper part of David’s Tomb would traded in exchange for an ancient Jewish synagogue in Toledo, Spain that was converted into a Catholic Church after the Jews were expelled from Spain on the 9th of Av, 1492. Other sites of interest in which the Vatican wants the Israeli government to give up sovereignty over include six sites; the Church of the Annunciation in Nazareth, the Coenaculum on Mount Zion, Gethsemane on the Mount of Olives in Jerusalem and the Church of the Multiplication on Lake Kinneret (Sea of Galilee). *

*So today, over the top of one of the largest Jewish yeshivas teaching young Jews the profound truths of the Torah will soon, if the Israeli government finally craters under the pressure from their president, Shimon Peres and the Vatican, every morning mass will be conducted overhead to the droning of ritual chants taking away one of the most peaceful and reverential areas of Old Jerusalem today. 

This fact alone gained the ire of a Jewish physician, **Dr. Daisy Stern** who wrote the following in the article titled,


 “**Perfect Crime: The Vatican’s Plot to rob Am Yisrael of Jerusalem (The Secret Machinations of the Vatican, Part II, 2009)**”*

*Dr. Daisy Stern – “Nobody hears a peep about what's going on: we just find out that Benedict XVI is coming for a visit to Israel. Only 10 million dollars is used to prepare for his visit, among others 6 million NIS (Jewish Shekels), one for every Jew killed in the Holocaust, to renovate Catholic holy places. 

Among others, the Cenacle, which until now had bare walls, because no paraphernalia of idol worship is allowed in a yeshiva, that is, the Diaspora Yeshiva of Har Tzion. But no worry: renovation have already begun there. With other words, the properties are being readied for the pope’s arrival, turned into proper Catholic shrine, Jewish or not.”*

*A year after the Vatican’s major push to gain control of the Cenacle, where the Jewish prince of David and Orthodox rabbi, Jesus the Nazarene (Yahshua HaNotzri) held the “Last Supper” in the House with the Upper Room. In the year of 2005, Israeli President Moshe Katsav agreed to sign over the site to the Roman Catholic Church. The G-d of Israel thought otherwise and within eighteen month, President Katsav was charged and later convicted of two counts of rape with female subordinates, sexual harassment of others, obstruction of justice and sentenced to seven years in prison.*

*While President Katsav was fighting the charges of rape and obstruction of justice, according to the Jewish journalist, Hillel Fendel with Israel National News (Arutz Sheva), he reported on April 6, 2006 that Shimon Peres was again flying in the air on the way to Rome, while Ehud Olmert was presiding as Acting Prime Minister of Israel. In a most interesting news blog titled, “**Peres Meets with Pope in Vatican**”, by Israel National News, we learn: *

- See more at: Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Here is another one - look at this Rosie, HaShev 




*Yeshiva University President Richard Joel*

*Under the invitation of President Richard Joel, Yeshiva University invited and hosted on January 2004, the largest meeting of Cardinals ever to be assembled outside of Vatican Rome to meet exclusively with Jewish rabbis; this time in Yeshiva University in New York City. It was organized by Israel Singer with the World Jewish Congress and another “Meshumad” (apostate) the Jewish Cardinal Lustiger of Paris, France who almost gained the Curia’s nod to become the new pope taking the place of the deceased Jewish Pope John Paul II yet was instead earned by the **Jewish Pope Benedict XVI** (Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger) who was also a Meshumad (apostate) Jew.*

*The attendees at this meeting included Ten Cardinals from Rome, plus a host of Conservative and Reform rabbis plus 16 Orthodox rabbis which included current and chief rabbis from six different countries including Chief Rabbi of Israel, Israel Meir Lau.  There amidst Torah study, was an atmosphere which Dr. Stern called “highly dubious activity in this setting, where anti-Semitism around the world was being discussed.”  The rabbis in attendance were put under extreme pressure with the message; “give the Vatican back her properties or else we cannot vouch for your safety.”*

*On the negotiating side of the table by the Vatican were Pietro Sambi, Archbishop and Apostolic and since 1998, the Nuncio to Israel and Palestine, plus Franciscan Father David Yaeger, Giovanni LaJolo the Vatican Secretary of Relations with States, who later brought the issue of the State of Israel not relinquishing her Vatican properties to the United Nations.*

*Let it be clear, in addition, that the Catholic Church is and has been a strong supporter of the Oslo Peace Agreement, which, as noted earlier, goes hand in hand with the Fundamental Agreement, and is a code for the same goal, namely, return of "Church properties" to the Church, under the guise of fairness to the Arabs.*

*How do all of these events link themselves together? Today, Pope Francis I namesakes, the Franciscans, to whom Friar David Yaeger is a member, were one of the two major Catholic Orders that were in charge of enforcing the “Grand Inquisition.” It was their supreme order that they were to kill, maim, burn and torture Jews and Protestant Christians in the name of the Roman Christian Church!  And we now are to believe that the Franciscans still carry the mantra of the peacefulness of St. Francis of Assisi?*

*So what does the Hommes de Parole NGO do? They invite with kindness and graciousness their Jewish rabbis, especially the Israeli chief rabbis, to the table of consensus and try to indoctrinate them into the charade of “land for peace”. It was their purpose that these same rabbis will return to the Land of Israel and influence the secular Jews running the government to give up former Roman Catholic “Church Property” whose acquisition came with the Roman Christian Crusades.*

*Then we have to remember that they, the Church did not gain these acquisitions peacefully, but by the very acts of peace they are promoting today, virtually killed and destroyed every Jewish person in the Land of Israel in the 11th to the 13th century CE. So we tie together very carefully the theme that the Roman Catholic Church and the Oslo Peace Accord are indelibly intertwined. It was not created under the guise of fairness and peace for Arab Palestinians but for Vatican’s control of Jerusalem and the Middle East, but rather to hide that the Vatican wants control over the Temple Mount, so that the Vatican’s P2 Masonic Lodge with the Illuminati can erect a Temple for the Jews and a House of Prayer for all people, with the Vatican now being leading architect, instead of the G-d of Israel for peace to all the world.*

**************

*You may Want to Read the Entire Series: Israeli President Shimon Peres, the Vatican’s Agent to Israel*

*Part One – “Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem”*

*Part Two – “The Global Plot of Shimon Peres and Pope Benedict XVI to undermine the Sovereignty of Israel during the 2006 War between Israel and Lebanon”*

*Part Three – “The Vatican’s Emissary to Israel, Shimon Peres prepares to give Pope Francis I control of the Temple Mount”*

*You might Want to Read the BibleSearchers 2005 Series; “The Vatican seeks to Reclaim its Own”*

*Go to Part One –“**The Vatican seek to Reclaim its own; The Church with the Upper Room**”*

*Go to Part Two -“**The Pathway and the Players in the Bid to Control Jerusalem**”*

*Go to Part Three – “**The Vatican Wants Jerusalem**”*

**************

- See more at: Israel’s Jesuit President, Shimon Peres heads again to Rome to offer Pope Francis I the Cenacle (Church with the Upper Room) and an International Jerusalem


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosie, HaShev, this is more bad news - read this ..........

Spirituality in the New World Order: Is a One World Religious Authority in Formation?



_Last September, Israel’s former President Shimon Peres asked Pope Francis to head a future “UN of religions”, a proposed organisation with “unquestionable” authority to proclaim God’s will. Peres argued globalising faith under a single world authority is required to combat terrorism. Is this concept, which has major implications, really about peace, or is there a darker agenda behind it?_




Pope Francis with Shimon Peres in June 2014. Source: UltimasNoticias

For some time now, political and economic decision-making power has devolved away from citizens and the nation-state to global multilateral organisations. As these organisations shape a new global order favouring corporate and financial elites, local populations have a diminished say in economic decisions affecting them – especially when represented by careerist politicians more aligned to the global elite.

Lately there have been signs of a top-down push for the globalisation of religion as well, with calls for global political authority over the world’s spirituality.

The most obvious drive came last September when former President of Israel, Shimon Peres met with the Pope to propose the formation of a new “U.N. of religions”, which the Pope would head. Peres suggested this organisation should wield the “unquestionable” authority to declare what God does and does not want, in order combat religious extremism.

The implications are huge. 84 percent of the world’s population has a spiritual faith of some kind. Together the Christian, Muslim, Hindu and Buddhist religions are followed by more 5.3 billion people, and a diverse mix of folk beliefs and smaller minority faiths, from Bahai to Wicca, account for almost another half billion. With spirituality playing a central role in the lives of most of the world’s population, it would seem “global governance” must inevitably take religion into account.

Various theorists have suggested a “One World Religion” will emerge as part of a “New World Order”. Is it possible that powerful people in the global elite desire – if not an actual monolithic world faith – then a global hegemony over the world’s spirituality, so that religions, and their followers, can be influenced through a central authority? If so, it would mean a similar model of top-down globalisation via multilateral organisations as deployed in politics, economics and trade, would be rolled out to spirituality.

But just how noble are the intentions of those vending this idea? Is their rhetoric bona fide? A closer examination suggests such a scheme is highly suspect, and part of broader agenda with ominous implications.
_________________
So this Jesuit Pope is using his own Jesuit educated agent - Shimone Perez to suggest that he be the leader of the New World Order Religion.   A one world religion led by Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka Pope Francis.    Israel has got some serious problems on her hands with this situation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Note in that article it says Shimone is calling Pope Francis the head of this One World Religion and that he would be given (by the UN) through his "organization" (can he say Vatican?  I think he could!)   *unquestionable* authority to decide what God wants and does not want in order to combat "religious extremism".

Think about that.  Unquestionable authority.  Authority that cannot be questioned.  Now the UN was founded by the same people that founded the League of Nations, folks.  The Jesuits.  They were just more discreet in the formation of the U.N. but if you are wondering why the U.N. has never been on the side of Israel now you know - it's got the Vatican behind the scenes calling the shots.  What does the Vatican want?  They want Jerusalem for their own headquarters.  That is what they want.  They want to take Jerusalem.  They have their own Jesuit agent in there making sure it happens. Now you know why Shimone is promoting this Jesuit Pope as the leader of the NWO - One World Religion.  He is a Jesuit himself.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Note in that article it says Shimone is calling Pope Francis the head of this One World Religion and that he would be given (by the UN) through his "organization" (can he say Vatican?  I think he could!)   *unquestionable* authority to decide what God wants and does not want in order to combat "religious extremism".
> 
> Think about that.  Unquestionable authority.  Authority that cannot be questioned.  Now the UN was founded by the same people that founded the League of Nations, folks.  The Jesuits.  They were just more discreet in the formation of the U.N. but if you are wondering why the U.N. has never been on the side of Israel now you know - it's got the Vatican behind the scenes calling the shots.  What does the Vatican want?  They want Jerusalem for their own headquarters.  That is what they want.  They want to take Jerusalem.  They have their own Jesuit agent in there making sure it happens. Now you know why Shimone is promoting this Jesuit Pope as the leader of the NWO - One World Religion.  He is a Jesuit himself.


The mass in Philadelphia is proceeding right now, the weather looks fine.   Seems God doesn't hear your insignificant prayers.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosie, it is hard to say which is the worst news but this definitely is on the higher end of concerns right now...  


Spirituality in the New World Order: Is a One World Religious Authority in Formation?



_Last September, Israel’s former President Shimon Peres asked Pope Francis to head a future “UN of religions”, a proposed organisation with “unquestionable” authority to proclaim God’s will. Peres argued globalising faith under a single world authority is required to combat terrorism. Is this concept, which has major implications, really about peace, or is there a darker agenda behind it?_




Pope Francis with Shimon Peres in June 2014. Source: UltimasNoticias

For some time now, political and economic decision-making power has devolved away from citizens and the nation-state to global multilateral organisations. As these organisations shape a new global order favouring corporate and financial elites, local populations have a diminished say in economic decisions affecting them – especially when represented by careerist politicians more aligned to the global elite.

Lately there have been signs of a top-down push for the globalisation of religion as well, with calls for global political authority over the world’s spirituality.

The most obvious drive came last September when former President of Israel, Shimon Peres met with the Pope to propose the formation of a new “U.N. of religions”, which the Pope would head. Peres suggested this organisation should wield the “unquestionable” authority to declare what God does and does not want, in order combat religious extremism.

The implications are huge. 84 percent of the world’s population has a spiritual faith of some kind. Together the Christian, Muslim, Hindu and Buddhist religions are followed by more 5.3 billion people, and a diverse mix of folk beliefs and smaller minority faiths, from Bahai to Wicca, account for almost another half billion. With spirituality playing a central role in the lives of most of the world’s population, it would seem “global governance” must inevitably take religion into account.

Various theorists have suggested a “One World Religion” will emerge as part of a “New World Order”. Is it possible that powerful people in the global elite desire – if not an actual monolithic world faith – then a global hegemony over the world’s spirituality, so that religions, and their followers, can be influenced through a central authority? If so, it would mean a similar model of top-down globalisation via multilateral organisations as deployed in politics, economics and trade, would be rolled out to spirituality.

But just how noble are the intentions of those vending this idea? Is their rhetoric bona fide? A closer examination suggests such a scheme is highly suspect, and part of broader agenda with ominous implications.
_________________
So this Jesuit Pope is using his own Jesuit educated agent - Shimone Perez to suggest that he be the leader of the New World Order Religion. A one world religion led by Jorge Mario Bergoglio aka Pope Francis. Israel has got some serious problems on her hands with this situation.


----------



## Liminal (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Rosie, it is hard to say which is the worst news but this definitely is on the higher end of concerns right now...
> 
> 
> Spirituality in the New World Order: Is a One World Religious Authority in Formation?
> ...



Evidently fundamentalists and conspiracy theorists go together.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

George Will: Pope Francis is a false prophet - Washington Times

y Jessica Chasmar - The Washington Times - Tuesday, September 22, 2015
Pulitzer Prize-winning columnist George Will has authored a scathing rebuke of Pope Francis’s views on capitalism and climate change.

In his syndicated column published Saturday, Mr. Will declared the pope a “false prophet” who embodies sanctity but comes “trailing clouds of sanctimony.”


“With a convert’s indiscriminate zeal, he embraces ideas impeccably fashionable, demonstrably false, and deeply reactionary,” Mr. Will wrote. “They would devastate the poor on whose behalf he purports to speak, if his policy prescriptions were not as implausible as his social diagnoses are shrill.”
_______________
I find it interesting that journalists, secular writers - will often identify a false prophet before the church is willing to.  Why is that?  Anyone?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

And then there is this one from Judge Napolitano.  Isn't he a Catholic?  This is his article............

ANDREW NAPOLITANO: Is Pope Francis a false prophet?

Comes now Pope Francis to use moral relativism to take the Church in two dangerous directions. The first is an assault on the family, and the second is an assault on the free market — two favorite political targets of the left.

In the past month, without consulting his fellow bishops, the pope has weakened the sacrament of matrimony by making annulments easier to obtain. The Church cannot grant divorces because Our Lord used his own words to declare valid marriages indissoluble. But it does grant annulments.

An annulment is a judicial finding that a valid marriage never existed. This generally requires a trial, at which the party seeking the annulment must prove the existence of the marital defect from the beginning.

Fair annulment trials are costly and time consuming, often taking years from the initial filing to the final appeal. Until now. Last week, Pope Francisarbitrarily ordered the entire process to be completed in 45 days or fewer. For contested matters, a fair trial in 45 days is impossible. So, to meet his deadline, more annulments will be granted administratively, not on the merits.

It gets worse.

The Church has taught for 400 years that abortion is murder. Because the victim of an abortion is always innocent, helpless and uniquely under the control of the mother, abortion removes the participants from access to the sacraments. Until now. Last week, Pope Francis, without consulting his fellow bishops, ordered that any priest may return those who have killed a baby in a womb to the communion of the faithful. He said he did this because he was moved by the anguished cries of mothers contemplating the murder of their babies.

I doubt he will defend these decisions before Congress. He will, instead, assault the free market, which he blames for poverty, pollution and the mass migrations into Europe away from worn-torn areas in the Middle East.

In his papal exhortation on capitalism,Pope Francis spectacularly failed to appreciate the benefits of capitalism to the health, wealth and safety of the poor. Instead, he has reworked the Peronism of his youth to advocate government-mandated redistribution of wealth and to condemn those who work hard, employ others and achieve wealth — even when they give some of that wealth to the Church.
________________
It looks like even the Catholics(some anyhow)  are waking up to the fact that Francis is a false prophet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

I was amazed at all the articles on Pope Francis being a false prophet!  What an answer to prayer!  I praise God for it!  This one is an article about all the articles discussing Pope Francis being a false prophet!


Is Pope Francis the FALSE PROPHET?

*Is Pope Francis the False Prophet?*

http://www.hupso.com/share/




Is 'Pope Francis' the False Prophet?

*
INTRODUCTION*

*M*ost likely you have chosen to view this article for one of two reasons:
*1)* _You either have a vague feeling, suspicion, or some concerns about 'Pope Francis', or even a strong belief that 'Pope Francis' is or could possibly be the False Prophet_; or
*2)* _You are offended by anyone even daring such a question and feel a reflexive need to 'defend' this 'Pope' and refute this claim._

Whichever the case, or should you have come here for any other reason or arrived by just a random click of curiosity, you are welcome here.
If you care about what is happening in our time, both in the physical _and_ spiritual realm, and if you value truth, you are welcome here.

*Below you will find a collection of articles, essays, and resources contained within this site written by Catholics who believe that 'Pope Francis' is in fact the very False Prophet written about in Holy Scripture and foretold in Prophecy. *
*The WILD VOICE* does not seek to _convince_ you that 'Pope Francis' is the False Prophet or of anything else for that matter.  We are _not_ a church, a ministry, an apostolate, a movement, or anything of the like.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

*

DIRECTORY OF ARTICLES*

*Pope Francis in Perspective – A Chronology*
Chronological list of troubling quotes, headlines, and happenings which have taken place so far in the very young Pope Francis papacy



*Priest Speaks Up Against 'The Francis Effect' *
Father Linus Clovis gives a presentation about the crisis in the Church under Pope Francis and exposes the bad fruits of 'The Francis Effect'



*Pope Francis, the Vikar of the World – Erasing the Name of Jesus*
Full texts of five speeches of Pope Francis during his journey to USA and Cuba where he fails to mention the Name of Jesus Christ.  He speaks of global warming, following your dreams, immigration, and religious tolerance but does not, even once, say the Name of Jesus in these speeches.


*Pope Francis – Media Sensation*
Pope Francis is a global celebrity, a super-star loved by the world. "_Anyone who chooses to be a friend of the world becomes an enemy of God._" – James 4


*Pope Francis – Marching Toward One World Religion*
List of blatant steps choreographed by 'Pope Francis' towards the unification of all the world's religions.


*Pope Francis – Freemasonry, Occult, Satanism*
Freemasons celebrate 'Pope Francis', strange coincidences and odd things, the recurring number 13


*Breaking Bread – Is Pope Francis Changing the Eucharist?*
Catholics firmly believe that the Eucharist is really and truly the Body of Jesus Christ.  Under the approval of 'Pope Francis', Tony Palmer's words seem to change the meaning of the Eucharist from Jesus Christ into 'our brother'.  Man replacing God.



*A Pope and a Priest Say -'Don't Worry Too Much About Hell'*
In an interview with Eugeno Scalfari Pope Francis claims there is 'no punishment' for 'lost souls'.  He, in effect, denies the reality of Hell.



*Cardinal Confesses to 'Mafia' Club Against Pope Benedict XVI and for Jorge Bergoglio ('Pope Francis') *
Cardinal Danneels confessed to being part of a secret club of cardinals, a radical "mafia" reformist group opposed to Pope Benedict XVI. The group wanted a drastic reform of the Church, to make it "much more modern", and for Cardinal Jorge Bergoglio to head it



*New World Kings – Pope Francis and President Obama*
Similarities between President Obama and 'Pope Francis' – Love of Islam, socialist leanings, media strategy


*The Church's Enemies Within The Church*
Background of freemasonry invading the Catholic Church and analysis of current situation


*Open Letter to Pope Francis by Catholic Theologian Dr. Kelly Bowring*
Catholic theologian Dr. Kelly Bowring writes open letter to 'Pope Francis' asking "_Are you about to change Church doctrine?_"



*Pope Francis, The Rotary Club, Masonic Signs & Wonders*
Pope Francis has been an honorary member of the Rotary Club since 1999.  A Papal Decree issued in 1951 specifically prohibits Catholic Priests from belonging to the Rotary Club.  Other strange ties and associations to freemasonry.


*Pope Francis – Analysis of Statements and Events*
Expanded analysis and commentary on some strange and troubling statements of 'Pope Francis', such as "_Who am I to judge?_", etc.


*Pope Francis – Marketing Machine*
'Pope Francis', working to be bigger than Jesus? Opus Dei member and former FOX News correspondent now media advisor to the Vatican


*Pope Francis – Radical Dictatorship*
Attacks on anyone who may oppose or dare voice disagreement with 'Pope Francis', including the firing of reporters.



*Priest Talks About Forced Resignation of Pope Benedict XVI*
Father Santiago gives a homily on March 3, 2013 speaking about the forced resignation of Pope Benedict XVI – VIDEO and transcript

*
The Bible Versus Pope Francis on Atheists*
What the Bible really says about what 'Pope Francis' sort of said about atheists.  He again omits Jesus Christ.


*Charity – Cardinal Sarah versus Pope Francis*
What is real Charity? A commentary on contrast of Cardinal Sarah and 'Pope Francis'


*Pope Francis on Allowing Forgiveness*
Commentary on the careful and cunning language used by False Prophet 'Pope Francis'



*An Enormously Popular Pontiff – The Uncomfortably Unpopular Jesus*
Response to Cardinal Wuerl and Huff Post who praise 'Pope' for his mass popular appeal.  Including analysis from Antonio Socci.


*New World Pope, New Laws, New United Nations of Religions*
'Pope Francis' meets with Middle East Leaders; Former President of Israel proposed a '_United Nations of Religions_'; 'Pope' tells Catholics not to fear changes


*ISIS, Antichrist, Crows, Witnesses, Abomination – Pope Francis and Islam*
Islamic prayers said at the Vatican; Peace doves attacked; ISIS persecutes Christians; Israel shakes; Nativity burns


*Pope Francis and the Devil's Horns*
Pope Francis, along with Cardinal Tagle, makes the gesture of the 'devil horns' in the Philippines – VIDEO



*Pope Francis Top 10 List on How To Be Happy*
'Pope Francis' gives a top 10 list on how to be 'happier'. The 'Vicar of Christ' never mentions Jesus Christ.


*False Prophet Fulfilled Prophecies*
Prophecies given to 'Maria Divine Mercy' related to the 'False Prophet' fulfilled by 'Pope Francis' – demonstrated using mainstream news clippings


*End Time Prophecies (Catholic)*
Several Catholic prophecies speaking about 'end times' including Saint Francis: "_…a man, not canonically elected, will be raised to the Pontificate_" and Sr. Anna-Katraina Emmerick speaking of '_two popes_', apostasy, and a false '_new church_'


*The Right and Duty to Resist a Pope*
Can even a Pope be a heretic? Is it ever right to oppose a Pope? Popes, Saints, and Theologians say yes.

Tags: bergoglio false prophet Pope Francis
_________________
What can we say?  It is quite clear that many people are very concerned about this anti-Christ representative of Satan.    I believe he is a false prophet.  I believe he has ambitions to be the NWO ruler and if that be the case he would be the Beast we are warned about in Revelation Chapter 13.  Looking at him it is impossible (imo) to not see his very dark countenance.  He is the personification of evil and his words are very crafty.  I believe he is a HEROD that will hunt down the Christians and murder them wherever he finds them if he's given the opportunity.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 27, 2015)

Tell us more about HB 2320


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2015)

Did I read right Jeremiah? Were you praying for rain to ruin their event today? Or is that just a false claim against you?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Did I read right Jeremiah? Were you praying for rain to ruin their event today? Or is that just a false claim against you?



I prayed for rain throughout the trip and God answered mightily.  It lessened the amount of people coming out to hear his lies.  Thank God.  It was a small crowd I hear that greeted him upon arrival - due to bad weather, clouds, rain and throughout the week the weather has not been so good so he didn't get the crowd he could have.  The report I heard for Philadelphia outdoor Mass was light rain, on and off, cloudy, overcast and dreary - so the crowd they expected didn't turn out.  Where they expected a million I heard the number was far less. Thank God.







  Rain won't melt anyone - no harm done -  but it will keep them from coming out and that was my hope.  The less victims the better!   I thank God for answering my prayers - I was praying for rain for two different events - the Pope was only one of the events - the other was a Satanic Rave festival in a place called Chatahoochi Hills, Georgia. The last one they had they claimed God himself could not stop it.  There were supposed to be 250,000 people plus attending and it was put on by Satanists from Europe I hear.

  I prayed for God to rain out the 4 day event and for the past 3 days it has rained there steadily - every single day - I've got one more day to go - tomorrow is the last day of their Satanic Rave festival and then it ends. So as I said before - God has answered my prayers mightily!  To God be the Glory!  I give all the praise to Jesus Christ who is God! 

............The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.
James 5:17


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 27, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Did I read right Jeremiah? Were you praying for rain to ruin their event today? Or is that just a false claim against you?


Jeri's a peach. She has so much hate in her heart she couldn't stand to see other people receive a message of love and hope so she put her hate into a prayer. I wonder who heard it?
Maybe Jeremiah can tell us more about HB 2320.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2015)

HB2320?  The only thing I know about HB2320 is that the Senate Appropriations Committee was supposed to be discussing it when one of the Senators made the announcement that she believed Americans needed to be forced to attend Church every Sunday and she was asking for a law to enforce it - it's called Sunday Law ......   HB2320 doesn't have anything to do with Sunday Law so I am not getting the reason for your question.  Perhaps you should look it up?  Google is available 24/7.  It's free.  Use it.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> HB2320?  The only thing I know about HB2320 is that the Senate Appropriations Committee was supposed to be discussing it when one of the Senators made the announcement that she believed Americans needed to be forced to attend Church every Sunday and she was asking for a law to enforce it - it's called Sunday Law ......   HB2320 doesn't have anything to do with Sunday Law so I am not getting the reason for your question.  Perhaps you should look it up?  Google is available 24/7.  It's free.  Use it.


Glad to see you're learning - although that's not exact what you were saying earlier. So what was the name of tbe senator?


----------

